# Poll: for those of us receiving the non-rebate "No strings" DVRs from DirecTV



## DesignDawg

Hey guys,

Since there's a sizeable number of us here who have cashed in on the totally free DVR offer from this thread and others, I wanted to make a poll to see if we can keep track of what/how everyone's getting. So, if/when you get yours, please come back and "vote" the appropriate answer.

Thanks,

Ricky

P.S. I KNOW the offer specifically states it's a 40 GB model, which means NOT an R10, but someone in the above thread has already received an R10 from this offer. --So since there are R10s being delivered already, and knowing the lack of organization DTV exhibits sometimes, I see a real possibility that there will be R15s delivered as well, despite the offer specifically stating it is a DVR "with TiVo technology...


----------



## beartrap

How about adding a category for those that want to take advantage of the offer, but aren't able to get through the online order process? I.e., get the dreaded "We are sorry, but there was a system error. Please try again later" message.


----------



## mgmrick

Same thing here.......system error


----------



## rlmalmberg

System error here also.


----------



## mgmrick

Still system error here. Talked to dtv all the way up to retention. They do not know what the problem is. They wanted to send me a free dvr and be done with it. Told them I do not want that dvr at any price (their new DVR). With that in mind nothing that they can do for me.

Rick


----------



## curbside

I called yesterday and the CSR told me I could only order it using the link in the email and not on the phone. <shrug>


----------



## Finnstang

I am supposed to be getting mine tomorrow via Fedex delivered to my house. I called D* this AM and talked to the Sales Support team, and got my tracking number from them and verified it through Fedex that it was being shipped to my address. I also verified from the Sales Support team that it can't be the R15 (since it does not have TiVo) or the R10 (because it is a 40 GB). The Sales Support guy said that it could be _any_ of the others though including a Series 1 DTiVo.


----------



## Mumbo Jumbo

I got mine by FedEx last Saturday. It has Tivo, it is an R10 80GB unit. It is not -I repeat, not- a 40GB unit.


----------



## 15968

I just called the local Ironwood Communications and was told they had me down for an R15 to be delivered and installed on Thursday. I told them if it was an R15 then I'm going to cancel the order as I won't accept it since this offer specifically states its a refurbished DVR with TiVo technology. He was floored and said he'd never heard of such a thing and they were specifically told by DTV to only send out R15's for all new DVR installs unless this is an equipment malfunction. I gave him information about the offer and he looked it up and said he's got to call DTV now to find out what is going on. He did mention he had an SDDVR80 in the back he'd try to get to me, but wasn't sure he could do it since its for an equipment replacement and doesn't have an access card... Waiting to hear back from him later today after he talks to DTV and whoever else he as to talk to.

BTW: If you call your local installer, being nice to them goes a long way (rather than jumping down their throats). I could tell this guy had no idea what was going on with this offer, so I gave him copies of the email and showed him how to use the DVR4ME code on the website. He was amazed at the offer and how specific it was about at 35 hour DTivo unit. He claims he hasn't seen one of those in a good year.


----------



## DesignDawg

Looks like someone has gotten an R15 from this deal already. Someone has already voted "R15, delivered by installer". Honestly, I hope I get an R15. If they come with an R10, I'm going to ask if they'll swap for the R15. The R15 is, at the moment, a total POS. But not by design. It's buggy as anything, but once the bugs are worked out, it's gonna be a really nice piece of equipment, plus, it's where DTV is going. I've never been a fan of the TiVo interface, and now that I have an R15 in the living room, I'd like to get the same thing in both rooms. As it is, we watch very little TV in the bedroom, so reliability isn't that huge an issue.
I know most of you guys won't understand my reasoning here. That's OK. I cuss and hate that R15 every day, and here I am wishing for another. 
But if I DO get a DTiVo, like the deal says, I'll gladly install it in the bedroom, as I only have a DVR39 in there right now. The R10 would be a step up for me (not being interested in hacking it and all...

Ricky


----------



## RussellF

How can I find the link to get in on this deal?


----------



## scalo

www.directv.com/DTVAPP/hw/Of...OMO_CODE=DVR4ME


----------



## RussellF

Thanks - 

what if I do not want it delivered by an installer? I can handle it through the mail.

Do I have to call?


----------



## Rkkeller

When I tried that link I got: "The page that you were directed to could not be located. We're constantly updating our website to make it as informative as possible, so here are some links to help you find what you were looking for:"


----------



## 15968

scalo said:


> www.directv.com/DTVAPP/hw/Of...OMO_CODE=DVR4ME


That link is incorrect... The forums do not show the entire link so you can't highlight it and copy/paste. Here is the correct link:

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/hw/OfferDetail.dsp?OHO_ATTR_PROMO_CODE=DVR4ME (It looks the same but its not the same link)l

Or just login to your account and then click on the add or replace receiver link on the page (middle bottom). Then put in the code DVR4ME and you will get the same offer.

Good luck.

As for getting it via FedEx or via the installer I think it has to do with how you answer the question on whether this is a replacement reciever or you are moving a receiver. I need a new multiswitch so I put its moving the receiver and now mine is coming via an installer. I'm guessing others put they are replacing a receiver so they get it FedEx (but thats just a guess). The other I guess is it may depend on where you live and the installer in your area and how they prefer to do these...


----------



## RussellF

I ordered online, then called. They say someone has to come and install it.

They won't ship it.

Go figure - I am only replacing an old reciever. But great deal!


----------



## tonyp126

RussellF said:


> I ordered online, then called. They say someone has to come and install it.
> 
> They won't ship it.
> 
> Go figure - I am only replacing an old reciever. But great deal!


I ordered mine last week and it was delivered yesterday via FedEx. I did the install and activation myself and then canceled the required installation. I too was just replacing a non-DVR unit.


----------



## RussellF

Thanks for the info.

If mine comes via Fed Ex I will do the same.


----------



## mgmrick

Still system error here. I tried talking to dtv..all the way up to the retention dept. No luck they can not order thru this offer. Last night I sent out email to dtv and got email back

Thanks for writing. I'm sorry that you had problems getting into the web site. I have confirmed that the site is now available and you should be able to successfully access it.

Please use this link http://pull.xmr3.com/cgi-bin/pull/D...ferDetail_dsp~OHO_ATTR_PROMO_CODE=DVR4ME.html to access your special offer.

Still not working

Thanks
Rick


----------



## DesignDawg

Well, it was the LEAST LIKELY thing, I thought... But mine came today, shipped directly to me. And it is in fact a 40GB Series2. Just like the offer said. To be exact, its a Hughes DVR40. Kinda sucks. I was hoping for an R10 or an R15. Anyone want to trade an R15 for a Series2? 

Ricky


----------



## DesignDawg

I should also add that mine was delivered DESPITE having been told specifically in the ordering process that the installer would be bringing it. Maybe I should let the installer come and see if he brings one with him? 

Ricky


----------



## renov

Got mine. It's a Hughes SD-DVR40 shipped via FedEx.


----------



## jim tressler

no love here.. get all the way to the end and then get the system error


----------



## newbie101

When I checked my order at DTV.com shipping status says: "NOT APPLICABLE"...I guess , mine will be delivered by installer. may I ask? is the installaton free ?


----------



## DesignDawg

newbie101 said:


> When I checked my order at DTV.com shipping status says: "NOT APPLICABLE"...I guess , mine will be delivered by installer. may I ask? is the installaton free ?


Don't assume that means yours will be brought by an installer. Mine also says (right now) "Not applicable" under shipping, yet mine arrived this afternoon via FedEx.

Ricky


----------



## newbie101

Thanks for making it clear DesignDawg, I just saw your post on the other thread...I hope you are right.


----------



## good.deals

Hi everyone! Anyone know how long this offer will be valid? Or long it has been available so far?

Also, I know that a DVR will take a dual tuner on my dish but what if I already have 3 tuners on my dish for my HR10? Can you have 5 tuners on one dish? What happens if I get two dvr's in my home on two tv's PLUS the current HR10-250 I already have on my main tv? Two dishes? Do I need to pay extra? 

I cant imagine six BLACK coax lines running down the side of my GREY house.

Thanks!
-Nathan


----------



## 15968

good.deals said:


> Hi everyone! Anyone know how long this offer will be valid? Or long it has been available so far?


I don't recall their being an expiration on this deal (if there was it was Feb 28th), and says while supplies last (so they could pull it at anytime with that). The emails first came out last Thursday (look under the freebie thread around post 50 and you will see the first reports of the email and post 58 is the one with the email quoted in the thread. Sorry too lazy to put a link in here right now ).


> Also, I know that a DVR will take a dual tuner on my dish but what if I already have 3 tuners on my dish for my HR10? Can you have 5 tuners on one dish? What happens if I get two dvr's in my home on two tv's PLUS the current HR10-250 I already have on my main tv? Two dishes? Do I need to pay extra?


For more than 2 tuners you have to have a multiswitch, and then the size of the multiswitch will depend on how many outputs you want / need. I currently have 2 DirecTiVos (4 tuners) so I have a 3x4 multiswictch (2 sat input lines and 1 OTA antenna input, and then 4 output lines to the receivers). Part of this deal is a free basic install. I've confirmed that they will be replacing my multiswitch to handle 8 lines out (I'll need 6 lines for the 3 DTiVos I'll have and have expansion for a 4th if I ever decide to do that). All of this is with a single dish that has a dual LNB feedhorn.

As for paying extra, you will have to pay $4.99/mo for each receiver (not each tuner) over your first receiver for the mirroring fee, and then you have to pay a $5.99 per month DVR fee on the first DVR (there is only one DVR fee per account)


> I cant imagine six BLACK coax lines running down the side of my GREY house.


Probably just 4 at most if you have dual/triple arm dish (5 if you have a OTA wire also). For me, only 2 wires (I use a diplexor to put my OTA line onto one of the sat lines).


----------



## Finnstang

renov said:


> Got mine. It's a Hughes SD-DVR40 shipped via FedEx.


Ditto.


----------



## grein002

DesignDawg said:


> Well, it was the LEAST LIKELY thing, I thought... But mine came today, shipped directly to me. And it is in fact a 40GB Series2. Just like the offer said. To be exact, its a Hughes DVR40. Kinda sucks. I was hoping for an R10 or an R15. Anyone want to trade an R15 for a Series2?
> 
> Ricky


I sent you a PM...

-Scott


----------



## morgantown

> Originally Posted by renov
> Got mine. It's a Hughes SD-DVR40 shipped via FedEx.


Ditto.


----------



## Mr2sday

Anyone think they are trying to make sure everyone has one of these things before they up the prices?

I just ordered one anyway. No rebate to get one for $16, sure.


----------



## morgantown

Since the DVR service fee is increasing to $5.99 for everyone on 3/1, I doubt it has much to do with the extra $1 of DVR revenue (if that is what you meant). More like unloading "out of date" equipment in the hopes of getting an additional mirroring/leasing fees, versus taking up space in storage or trash.


----------



## McTivo

Finnstang said:


> Ditto.


Ditto. Ditto. Hugues DVR40-R shipped to me via FedEx.


----------



## scalo

Has anyone who received their DVR via fedex also had the installer show up? and if so did the installer have another DVR with them? I called D* and got my tracking number for Fedex and was also told that an installer was coming out Saturday with another DVR. If you call to get your tracking number and they say they don't know what you are talking about let them know it is for the DVR Blowout Sale and they will find your tracking number.


----------



## scalo

I have a feeling that those of you that had your DVR4ME DVR's delivered by the installer (R-10 and R-15) are going to be receiving your other (40GB) one via fedex and then what is going to happen? are you going to be charged full price for the one you got from the installer or can you use the $100 rebate or what?


----------



## jim tressler

still doesnt work for me.. so I called directv - customer retention was no help, so I called the sales # - I got the rep to find the deal, but she could not put the order through.. so she transferred me to the group that could.. that fool says there is no such deal and I would have to pay $99 for the dvr, $99 for install and $15 for s/h.. wtf???? I was speechless.. lol


----------



## scalo

Maybe all CSR's should have to read the forums here in order to stay up to speed with us


----------



## Goattee

I ordered online yesterday-- thanks to this forum for cluing me in to the promotion.

My experience: Firefox would not complete the credit card transaction. IE did-- with reasonable response time.

Today I called the (888) number specified in my emailed order confirmation. They supplied a tracking number. The FedEx site does not yet recognize the tracking number. So I don't know what box I will be receiving.

I checked the box specifying "relocating a receiver" even though I don't think I will need that assistance. I do, however, need additional lines to accommodate the two additional tuners.

The rep tells me that the order already specifies that the installer should provide a multiswitch.

I'll keep you all updated. (Install is scheduled for Feb 11th AM.)


----------



## llowrey

I put in my order yesterday as well, but I had no problems completing the transaction using firefox. 

My install was originally scheduled for the 7th but I got a call today from the installer asking if I wanted to move the install to tomorrow. So, I'm now set for install tomorrow afternoon (Thu). The person I spoke with had no idea what equipment I would be getting. 

At some point in the process I saw something that said installs would be at least one week out because of inventory logistics. That makes sense if the are trying to deplete a certain stockpile of dtivos. So, given my install is now tomorrow... I wonder what I'll get!


----------



## DesignDawg

I just called to cancel my install (since I've already gotten/done it), and they were completely dumbfounded. They have no idea what's going on. Weird.

Ricky


----------



## Finnstang

llowrey said:


> I put in my order yesterday as well, but I had no problems completing the transaction using firefox.
> 
> My install was originally scheduled for the 7th but I got a call today from the installer asking if I wanted to move the install to tomorrow. So, I'm now set for install tomorrow afternoon (Thu). The person I spoke with had no idea what equipment I would be getting.
> 
> At some point in the process I saw something that said installs would be at least one week out because of inventory logistics. That makes sense if the are trying to deplete a certain stockpile of dtivos. So, given my install is now tomorrow... I wonder what I'll get!


Maybe nothing if D* is drop shipping the receiver to you and not having the installer bring one. If the installer doesn't know what you are getting, this seems to be the case. Have you called D* to see if they can tell you if it was shipped directly to you? If not, call and tell them you ordered one online from the TiVo Blowout sale.


----------



## scalo

I have a feeling that they were all shipped directly to the customer. I also have a feeling that D* and the installers are not talking to each other and the installer thinks they are supplying the D*Tivo


----------



## Finnstang

scalo said:


> I have a feeling that they were all shipped directly to the customer. I also have a feeling that D* and the installers are not talking to each other and the installer thinks they are supplying the D*Tivo


That could be since they are obviously not mentioning the sale or how it works to the CSR's.


----------



## llowrey

Finnstang said:


> Maybe nothing if D* is drop shipping the receiver to you and not having the installer bring one. If the installer doesn't know what you are getting, this seems to be the case. Have you called D* to see if they can tell you if it was shipped directly to you? If not, call and tell them you ordered one online from the TiVo Blowout sale.


Ha, this is going to be interesting. I called and got my tracking number. The FedEx site lists the ship date as today (Feb 1) and the estimated delivery date as Friday (Feb 3). The installer is going to show up tomorrow afternoon (Feb 2).

Fortunately, I work from home and can play this game. If I had to ditch work for this I would probably be more than a bit annoyed.


----------



## wmacson

llowrey said:


> Ha, this is going to be interesting. I called and got my tracking number. The FedEx site lists the ship date as today (Feb 1) and the estimated delivery date as Friday (Feb 3). The installer is going to show up tomorrow afternoon (Feb 2).
> 
> Fortunately, I work from home and can play this game. If I had to ditch work for this I would probably be more than a bit annoyed.


When did you order yours?


----------



## llowrey

wmacson said:


> When did you order yours?


Tuesday, Jan 31 ~5pm CT. On-line.


----------



## Goattee

Poof! Since my last post, the shipping details have emerged. Scheduled delivery is Feb 7 for my Feb 11 install.


----------



## andbye

Posting again because I got still a different status. Online status changes from day to day -- first said "shipped"; later said nothing, never said "not applicable" Later said shipped again. Always showed Friday install date. Called local Irondwood installer. He says he has invoice to bring me a DVR on Friday and it will be an R15 because that is the only model he has in stock. Called the status number at D* again saying I wanted what was offered (not R10 or R15) and told them the installer had only R15s Finally he said he would Fedex one to me that was an older model TiVo but might be an R10. Here is what is different -- he said it would come in one of those prepaid return boxes and I should send back the receiver I am replacing. That is okay if it results in getting a dtivo. What is the phone number that provided the tracking number?


----------



## llowrey

andbye said:


> What is the phone number that provided the tracking number?


1-888-355-7530


----------



## Finnstang

andbye said:


> Posting again because I got still a different status. Online status changes from day to day -- first said "shipped"; later said nothing, never said "not applicable" Later said shipped again. Always showed Friday install date. Called local Irondwood installer. He says he has invoice to bring me a DVR on Friday and it will be an R15 because that is the only model he has in stock. Called the status number at D* again saying I wanted what was offered (not R10 or R15) and told them the installer had only R15s Finally he said he would Fedex one to me that was an older model TiVo but might be an R10. Here is what is different -- he said it would come in one of those prepaid return boxes and I should send back the receiver I am replacing. That is okay if it results in getting a dtivo. What is the phone number that provided the tracking number?


I called the Sales Support # listed on the Order details screen at the top.

Edit:


llowrey said:


> 1-888-355-7530


Yep that's the one.


----------



## mrpope

i would like to be clear on this, all we have to do is sign up, pay the 16 bucks and we get another tivo unit? the fine print says we have to activate the dvr service. if we already have on our account can we just order it and shelve it for a back up?
thanks


----------



## Finnstang

mrpope said:


> i would like to be clear on this, all we have to do is sign up, pay the 16 bucks and we get another tivo unit? the fine print says we have to activate the dvr service. if we already have on our account can we just order it and shelve it for a back up?
> thanks


To be safe, you might want to activate it and deactivate it the next day, but other than that possibility, you are correct.


----------



## huhwha

Got my Hughes SD-DVR40 shipped via FedEx yesterday. Installer due tomorrow. I woulda canned him, but I need another coax to the bedroom - only a receiver up there now.

I fired it up and, of course, only got Sat1 input, but seems to work fine. I'll have him run the cable and activate it and life should be good.


----------



## wmacson

llowrey said:


> Tuesday, Jan 31 ~5pm CT. On-line.


Thanks. I ordered mine about 2 hours before you then and mine still doesn't show up in FedEx tracking as having shipped. Weird.


----------



## JohnTivo

Did anyone read the terms and conditions listed on the offer page? No where does it say that your committment to Directv will be extended for an additional two years. Maybe I missed it somewhere else on the page...


----------



## Goattee

JohnTivo said:


> Did anyone read the terms and conditions listed on the offer page? No where does it say that your committment to Directv will be extended for an additional two years.


It is better than that. The Terms and Conditions say:

You are not obligated to continue your subscription to DIRECTV programming for any specific duration.


----------



## The Flush

Hughes SD-DVR40 received today by FedEx. Thankfully no R10 or R15. I'll let the installer show up as planned on Saturday just for the new multiswitch and 75 feet of RG6. I'll go ahead and hook it up with one tuner tonight. Also received 2 Netgear FA120s and and 2 100 ft Cat5 cables today. Hope to get this DVR40 and my DSR708 Zippered this weekend as well. Thank God someone kept outbidding me on Ebay for the Weaknees DSR7000s I was bidding on. Whoever it was just saved me at least $50 (after buying remote).


----------



## Goattee

The Flush said:


> Hope to get this DVR40 and my DSR708 Zippered this weekend as well.


  What does "zippered" mean?


----------



## bengalfreak

Goattee said:


> What does "zippered" mean?


Check out this thread in the underground. You gotta get it.

The Zipper


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo

A Hughes SD-40-R just arrived. It came complete with a manual for a DTV HD receiver.


----------



## kenr

mrpope said:


> i would like to be clear on this, all we have to do is sign up, pay the 16 bucks and we get another tivo unit? the fine print says we have to activate the dvr service. if we already have on our account can we just order it and shelve it for a back up?
> thanks


The terms and conditions states the receiver should be activated to avoid a $150 charge, but nothing states you can't deactivate it immediately. It also says you "may" get a $150 charge.

The exact words are: FAILURE TO ACTIVATE THE DIRECTV SYSTEM WITHIN 30 DAYS OF PURCHASE MAY RESULT IN A CHARGE OF $150 PER DIRECTV RECEIVER NOT ACTIVATED

The capitalization is theirs and is the only sentence capitalized.


----------



## andbye

After the confirmation and status shows up; does any reference to the order appear on your online account statement under "actions since last payment" ?


----------



## B A Doe

I attempted to get a tracking number from DirecTV yesterday after the status screen showed my unit as being "shipped". I was told that there was not a tracking number since a unit would not be directly shipped to me, but rather the installer would bring it on Saturday. I contacted the installer and was told the same information, in fact I was told it would be a new unit, not refurbished. 

Today when I came home from work I had a "refurbished" Philips DSR704 waiting for me. I am still going to have the installer come out on Saturday since I do need to have the second line installed in the bedroom, but it will be interesting to see if he still tries to deliver a new unit.


----------



## kenr

andbye said:


> After the confirmation and status shows up; does any reference to the order appear on your online account statement under "actions since last payment" ?


Not sure where that is on the website, but if you're referring to "View Activity Since Last Bill" it does not show up their. It does show up at http://www.directv.com/status


----------



## SecureTalk

Apparently there are strings. 

Your monthly DVR rate increases from $4.99 to $5.99 a month. This is noted in the order confirmation e-mail sent by DirecTV. I checked my account and indeed it did go up. 



---e-mail snippet---- 
By placing this order you agree to the following terms and conditions: 

Offer for existing residential customers only with accounts in good standing, as determined by DIRECTV in its sole discretion. 

Applicable taxes not included in system price. 

Within 30 days of equipment purchase you agree to activate the DIRECTV DVR service ($5.99/mo.). In certain markets, programming and pricing may vary. 

Limited time offer expires 2/28/2006 or while supplies last. 

DIRECTV DVR service fee is $5.99/mo. and covers every DVR in your home. The DVR service fee is waived for customers subscribing to TOTAL CHOICE PREMIER programming.


----------



## DesignDawg

SecureTalk said:


> Apparently there are strings.
> 
> Your monthly DVR rate increases from $4.99 to $5.99 a month. This is noted in the order confirmation e-mail sent by DirecTV. I checked my account and indeed it did go up.


Everyone's fee is going up to 5.99 March 1 anyway.

Ricky


----------



## SecureTalk

DesignDawg said:


> Everyone's fee is going up to 5.99 March 1 anyway.
> 
> Ricky


Yup, thats what I just learned. I thought only new customers, after a certain date, paid the higher fees. So I don't fee so bad now.


----------



## willardcpa

SecureTalk said:


> ....So I don't fee so bad now.


"Freudian slip"?


----------



## SteelersFan

Got mine tonight! Shipped and left on my doorstep. Just as promised - Hughes SD-DVR40 Series 2, 35 hr unit! I'm so happy! I hooked it up and had it activated. Make sure you ask about not having to sign up for 2 more years. I did and was told all activations require it. When I challenged the CSR and told him that this deal was not supposed to have the commitment he said he would transfer me to a supervisor. Well, I conveniently  got cut off. I will let this go since it really only extends me by 3 months. Oh well. :down: 

I have the installation set up for 2/10 (I'll keep the appointment so that I can get the second line run). It even called out over my Vonage line on the first try. (My other boxes are having trouble)
My FA120 comes tomorrow and then it's Zipper Time!


----------



## TivoFamily

I got mine today via Fedex, a Hughes SD-DVR40 Series 2. I have 2 other Series 1 DTivos. I've been off forum for awhile. I'll have to catch up on what I've missed - especially this zipper option. BTW my install is set for Saturday. I'm going to get one of my old units moved to my basement.


----------



## everklier

i ordered on 1/27. i got a rca dvr40 delivered yesterday. on dtv website, shipping status says not applicable. my install is not scheduled until 2/9. will the installer bring another dvr with him? also i tried the link again, and i am up to the credit card page. im gonna order again and see what happens.


----------



## everklier

oh well.

We're glad to know you like your DIRECTV® DVR service! However, since you've taken advantage of this offer within the past 365 days, you're not eligible right now. But you can order additional DIRECTV® DVRs for only $99 each and standard receivers for only $49 each. Standard professional installation is included.


----------



## barracuda3443

I've tried two personal credit cards, a company credit card, IE, & Firefox & all I get is "system error" I guess I can't have one  :down:


----------



## bubi73

Longtime lurker, first time poster (Whuaaa)

Just got off the horn with D* CSR and they are truly clueless about this promotion. Asked for my tracking nbr and after long searching in his sytem, he finally found the "memo" about this promo and read it to me word by word to familiarize himself with it. One of the things that struck him as odd was the fact that D* is shipping these units instead of the installer delivering them. He mentioned that this would lead to a lot of people getting two units instead of one (One shipped and one delivered by the installer) because wasn't sure how the installer would know if somebody already got one. Also, when I asked about the models that were shipped, he insisted that it doesn't necessarily have to be a reconditioned unit, the memo stated, based on availability D* would also ship out new units (couldn't get any clearer though if that meant brandnew DTivos or DirectDVRs)

Got my tracking # and it will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## morgantown

barracuda3443 said:


> I've tried two personal credit cards, a company credit card, IE, & Firefox & all I get is "system error" I guess I can't have one  :down:


Keep trying barracuda. The post directly below yours does show at least one CSR has gotten it figured out. Call 'em.


----------



## AlexG

Just called D* and had the same "an installer will bring it out to you" line but did have the tracking number so I asked for that to check the status of my order. It should come in tomorrow. Hopefully it is one of the 40gb tivos as I have two other hacked s2 tivos in use. I didn't bother to ask the csr some more questions to confuse her as I basically just wanted the tracking number.


----------



## beartrap

morgantown said:


> Keep trying barracuda. The post directly below yours does show at least one CSR has gotten it figured out. Call 'em.


I don't think it matters if ALL of the CSRs have gotten it figured out. My experience has been that a CSR cannot help with the "system error" message, and if you talk to a CSR (even one who knows about the offer AND the online ordering problem), you will be told that this is an online-only offer and the CSR is powerless to assist.


----------



## tortio

Very strange. I called to get my tracking order number. The CSR said, "There is no tracking number; it simply just says 'backordered' for this order. I'm sorry."

I'll be crushed if I don't get one! I hope it's just an inexperienced CSR!


----------



## tortio

tortio said:


> Very strange. I called to get my tracking order number. The CSR said, "There is no tracking number; it simply just says 'backordered' for this order. I'm sorry."
> 
> I'll be crushed if I don't get one! I hope it's just an inexperienced CSR!


I called back and talked with someone else. The installer is going to bring it. I got their contact info, called them up and finally got to someone who might be able to help me obtain the series II. The person thought might have some of the series II still around, but wasn't sure. She put on the work order that "customer prefers older series II dtv receiver."

I guess it is out of my hands now. We'll see what happens.

Thanks!


----------



## llowrey

llowrey said:


> Ha, this is going to be interesting. I called and got my tracking number. The FedEx site lists the ship date as today (Feb 1) and the estimated delivery date as Friday (Feb 3). The installer is going to show up tomorrow afternoon (Feb 2).
> 
> Fortunately, I work from home and can play this game. If I had to ditch work for this I would probably be more than a bit annoyed.


I spoke to the installer this morning. His work order showed he was supposed to bring and install a new unit. All he has are R15s - no thanks!. I called D* and to my surprise the CSR knew all about this special and confirmed that FedEx is to deliver the unit tomorrow and that the work order did in fact say that the installer is to bring a new unit. He suggested that I wait until after I receive the unit via FexEx and have the installer only install it and a multi-switch. He also confirmed that I was not billed for anything other than the tivo (just the $16.18).

So, it sounds like this special deal wasn't very well thought out.


----------



## farleyruskz

So it sounds obvious that not only are we getting the TiVo DVR's via FedEx, but that the installers are also being instructed to provide a DVR (likely the R15 if that's all they have).

So I'm curous what will happen if I install and activate my TiVo when it arrives, and then allow the installer to install and activate the R15 when he comes. Doesn't sound like we're being billed for anything more than the shipping cost of the TiVo, so I don't see why I can't get a new TiVo, R15, and multiswitch out of this deal for only 15 bucks.


----------



## beanpoppa

Received a refurbished SD-DVR40 via FedEx yesterday. Complete with a Tivo peanut remote- not the D* Blue universal that I was expecting. Cool!

I never did schedule an installer.

Also- my shipping status originally showed up as "Shipped" but then changed to "Not Applicable"


----------



## Tonedeaf

Those of you that called to get a tracking number, how long after you ordered did you call to request one? I ordered last night and I am guessing they probably wouldn't have one for me yet. Just want to see what the time frame you all used.

Thanks.


----------



## 15968

The installer just left my house and I have a refurbished SDDVR80 that he brought (he said they didn't have in 40GB versions and asked if this would be ok  ). This one didn't have an access card, but I told him that was fine if we can use the card out of the Series 1 I was unplugging. No problem, he called DTV and did it as a box replacement so the card swap was no problem. He upgraded my multiswitch and grounded my dish (it was never grounded when the original installer did things here). 

Then about 5 mins after the installer pulled out of he driveway, the Fedex guy shows up with the SDDVR80 that I bought from ValueElectronics (I knew that was coming), AND an SDDVR40 from DirecTV! DTV was adamant with me on the phone the other day that they were not shipping me a receiver for this deal and that the installer was bringing it. 

So now the question is, should I sit on the SDDVR40 for a week before activating it (to make sure some charge doesn't come back on me for this), or just go ahead and set it up and activate it? I had only planned on doing two Series 2 units, but now I'll probably run all 3 (let the kids use the 40GB one) so DTV will be making more off of me with another mirror fee.


----------



## Tonedeaf

MIkeF, that is awesome. 
3 Tivo's in one day. 

This is turning into a great deal for a lot of people.


----------



## DavidO

Tonedeaf said:



> Those of you that called to get a tracking number, how long after you ordered did you call to request one? I ordered last night and I am guessing they probably wouldn't have one for me yet. Just want to see what the time frame you all used.
> 
> Thanks.


I ordered mine last Friday. I think I saw that it shipped on Monday. I called on Tuesday morning and got the FedEx tracking number and a confirmation that a multiswitch is part of the deal. My unit should arrive soon.


----------



## Markman07

I ordered my last Friday. It arrived today via Fed Ex. The status has said Non Applicable since day 1. I received the Hughes SD-40-R. 

Anyone know if I should activate it before I try to Zipper it?


----------



## joedoc

Has _anyone_ else had as much of a problem getting this to work on their website as I have. I must hve submitted this damn thing 200 times, and I get the "system error" message every single time. Doesn't matter what browser or OS I use, inside or outside my firewalls. I've been on the phone with various CSRs over the last week, but I cannot get this to work.

I'm supposed to get a call tonight from a supervisory CSR, but this is inexplicable. Most of you seem to have been able to order this first time in, but I've been doing it over and over, and it NEVER works.

Any insight from anyone here?


----------



## Finnstang

Markman07 said:


> I ordered my last Friday. It arrived today via Fed Ex. The status has said Non Applicable since day 1. I received the Hughes SD-40-R.
> 
> Anyone know if I should activate it before I try to Zipper it?


Doesn't matter. I would suggest you make a backup of the original drive though if you are going to use the original drive for the zipper.


----------



## SteelersFan

Markman07 said:


> I ordered my last Friday. It arrived today via Fed Ex. The status has said Non Applicable since day 1. I received the Hughes SD-40-R.
> 
> Anyone know if I should activate it before I try to Zipper it?


If it only has ver 3.1, then yes I think you will need to activate it and let it download 6.2 before you can run The Zipper. That is what I am having to do.


----------



## Finnstang

joedoc said:


> Has _anyone_ else had as much of a problem getting this to work on their website as I have. I must hve submitted this damn thing 200 times, and I get the "system error" message every single time. Doesn't matter what browser or OS I use, inside or outside my firewalls. I've been on the phone with various CSRs over the last week, but I cannot get this to work.
> 
> I'm supposed to get a call tonight from a supervisory CSR, but this is inexplicable. Most of you seem to have been able to order this first time in, but I've been doing it over and over, and it NEVER works.
> 
> Any insight from anyone here?


/D* CSR
Try unplugging your computer for 5 minutes and then plugging it back it.

 Sorry no real help here.


----------



## Finnstang

SteelersFan said:


> If it only has ver 3.1, then yes I think you will need to activate it and let it download 6.2 before you can run The Zipper. That is what I am having to do.


Or you can order a 6.2 image from PTV. Or if you have another DTiVo running 6.2, make a backup of that one and restore it to the new one.


----------



## Wolffpack

I'm in the same boat. Can't get DTV's web site to take an order.


----------



## seedcar

john-duncan-yoyo said:


> A Hughes SD-40-R just arrived. It came complete with a manual for a DTV HD receiver.


Same here. When I opened the box and saw the manual I thought I had scored big time


----------



## Markman07

So basically I can save myself some time and take the chance that if I screw up the image that I could then fork over $20 for instant cake!  instead of backing it up first! Decisions , Decisions! 

Mine does have 3.1 on it so I guess I will have to activate it first to get the update downloaded.


----------



## jetman

Installer brought a R15 yesterday. I got a Hughes SD-DVR40 via FedX ground today. 
The installer activated the R15 yesterday. I hate it! I plan to activate the Hughes, and deactivate the R15. If Direct TV wants it back they can have it at their expense. 

The reason I did this deal was to replace an exisiting series one Hughes that I have had for several years. I have also have a Hughes series two, and a HD Hughes.


----------



## LeVich34

Got my refurb'd RCA DVR40 via FedEx yesterday. I need to cancel my install now, since I just plugged it in last night.


----------



## acomire

Just received my RCA DVR40 at the doorstep this morning. I selected no receiver relocation to make sure it was not delivered by the installer. I am happy that it is an easily upgradable unit! Now I am calling to activate and let's see if this is really no strings attached. I may keep my install date just to see if I can get the guy ti fish an extra line for me...

AJC


----------



## bengalfreak

If any of you are interested in HMO and MRV on your DTivos PM me.


----------



## barracuda3443

As I've posted, I'm having the same trouble. Please post what the supervisory CSR says...



joedoc said:


> Has _anyone_ else had as much of a problem getting this to work on their website as I have. I must hve submitted this damn thing 200 times, and I get the "system error" message every single time. Doesn't matter what browser or OS I use, inside or outside my firewalls. I've been on the phone with various CSRs over the last week, but I cannot get this to work.
> 
> I'm supposed to get a call tonight from a supervisory CSR, but this is inexplicable. Most of you seem to have been able to order this first time in, but I've been doing it over and over, and it NEVER works.
> 
> Any insight from anyone here?


----------



## Wolffpack

joedoc said:


> Has _anyone_ else had as much of a problem getting this to work on their website as I have. I must hve submitted this damn thing 200 times, and I get the "system error" message every single time. Doesn't matter what browser or OS I use, inside or outside my firewalls. I've been on the phone with various CSRs over the last week, but I cannot get this to work.
> 
> I'm supposed to get a call tonight from a supervisory CSR, but this is inexplicable. Most of you seem to have been able to order this first time in, but I've been doing it over and over, and it NEVER works.
> 
> Any insight from anyone here?


Just wondering. JoeDoc, did you actually receive an email or are you trying to order based on the DVR4ME code mentioned here? Maybe DTV has noted who received this offer and if you never received the offer, you get a "system error" when trying to use it.

Has anyone been able to order one of these that didn't get a letter or email?


----------



## acomire

Do not know if it is true or not but I was told that your account needed to be noted as a "Best Customer"


----------



## mrpope

i did not recieve the offer by email, and i got it to work.


----------



## amcanzo

I did not receive an email, but tried the code around 2:30pm EST and it worked with no problem.  
I have the install scheduled for Feb 15  
Will it be a problem that I have Vonage?. My current tivo does not dial in


----------



## Wolffpack

Oh well, so much for that idea. BTW, doesn't everyone get that "You're one of our best customers" message just before the guy comes on to ask you for your phone #?

On initial setup DTivos do need to make a call. I'm not sure how Vonage works but if you can plug a normal phone into it then the DTivo should work.


----------



## Finnstang

mrpope said:


> i did not recieve the offer by email, and i got it to work.


Ditto.


----------



## Finnstang

Wolffpack said:


> Oh well, so much for that idea. BTW, doesn't everyone get that "You're one of our best customers" message just before the guy comes on to ask you for your phone #?
> 
> On initial setup DTivos do need to make a call. I'm not sure how Vonage works but if you can plug a normal phone into it then the DTivo should work.


If you are planning on doing the zipper, you do not need to have it dial in during initial setup.


----------



## Arcady

I just ordered one. There were no error messages (using Safari on a Mac.)

At the bottom of the confirmation screen, I got this message: 

We apologize as we are unable to schedule your installation at this time. A DIRECTV associate will contact you within 72 hours to schedule your installation. If you have additional questions, please contact 1-888-355-7530. Thank you for your purchase.
I really don't want them to send an installer, since I can do that myself. Can I just tell them I don't want the installation when they call?


----------



## jimbop99

Got a Hughes HDVR2. Cool!


----------



## skw

I am also having troubles getting the code to work. I can go through the process, get the error message, back up into the process and get a success message, but no order confirmation number.

I figure this $15.68 (tax on shipping? Come on!) will give me one that I can play around with, since my main (brand new) unit is an R10. I wish I had found out about this BEFORE I had bought that one, but it is an upgraded one from Weaknees, so it is really nice.

Anyway, the point was... if anyone who has had some problems figures out how to get it to work, let me know.


----------



## mgmrick

Got the email ...tried 50 times nothing but system error message.

Numerous calls and email to Dtv have not fixed the problem

Bill of at least 120 per month paid on time every month.

Have had dtv since almost day 1

I probally have too many now..that is why I am being kicked out

5 dtv tivo, 1 hd, 1 reg

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Wolffpack

mgmrick said:


> I probally have too many now..that is why I am being kicked out
> 
> 5 dtv tivo, 1 hd, 1 reg
> 
> Thanks
> Rick


Maybe that's it. I've got 4 DTivos, 1 HR10-250 and 1 plain receiver. I can't get through either.


----------



## Tivogre

I just started a "Freebie DVR Swap Thread":

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=285226

Enjoy!

BTW... I got a DSR704. I was TOLD I HAD TO HAVE an installer deliver it; I scheduled for tomorrow.... but it showed up on my doorstep today. Go figure!!!

I guess I'll let the installer come tomorrow and see if I can wrangle myself a nice big(ger) multiswitch for free!!!


----------



## beartrap

Wolffpack said:


> Maybe that's it. I've got 4 DTivos, 1 HR10-250 and 1 plain receiver. I can't get through either.


I don't think so. I've got one R10 and one D10-200 and that's it. I've gotten the "system error" message for a week now.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Wolffpack said:


> Maybe that's it. I've got 4 DTivos, 1 HR10-250 and 1 plain receiver. I can't get through either.


I've got 3 currently and an hd receiver and mine went through just fine.


----------



## scalo

I have 4 D*Tivos plus 2 regular receivers and mine went through fine and I received an Hughes DVR40 today and have installer coming Saturday to bring another Multiswitch.


----------



## Joe C

mrpope said:


> i did not recieve the offer by email, and i got it to work.


Same here, ordered on Friday 1/27 SDDVR40 came Fed Ex on 2/1. Install date is 2/11 maybe they will bring a unit also


----------



## Kablemodem

I just received an R-10 at my office. It was supposed to be delivered by the installer to my house next Monday. Maybe the installer will have another TiVo for me on Monday.


----------



## Rainy Dave

Finnstang said:


> Ditto.


I Ditto his Ditto.


----------



## Grasshopper AZ

I got a SD-DVR40 this afternoon. Installer is scheduled for saturday though I really don't need it. I left the install because I will need a bigger multi-switch. The installer insisted that he has to put in a new R-15 and an AT9 dish or he won't get paid and I don't have any HD yet. I may just let him so I can see the differences my self. 

Oh yeah my dad also got a SD-DVR40 today as well. 
Both units were refurbished. My sisters is scheduled for delivery Tuesday.
Interesting note. D-TV told My dad and my sister that it absolutely would not come from FED-EX but would only be delivered by the installer. Maybe they will get an R-15 as well also.


----------



## goony

I just ordered mine... hope I don't get an R10 or R15!!

Attached are PDFs of the "Offer" page and the "Terms and Conditions" page - that way if they modify either we have a snapshot of what they were at approx. 23:00 EST on 02-Feb-2006.

Goony


----------



## Hugh1966

Finnstang said:


> Or if you have another DTiVo running 6.2, make a backup of that one and restore it to the new one.


Is that true? I have a Samsung 4040 that can connect through vonage so it's upgraded to 6.2, and a HDVR2 that I can't get to connect through vonage so it runs 3.1. Can I create an image using the 4040 and use it in the HDVR2? Or does it need to be the same model?

Hugh


----------



## Wolffpack

Are any of you that are getting through have had problems in the past?

In another words, has anyone that's been getting the "system error" finally gotten through. I'm ready to give up.

_EDIT: Hey folks, I just got through. 11:45 PM MST. For all of you unlucky folks like me, try now._


----------



## Arcady

Are you people with the "system error" just reloading it over and over again in the same browser? Try a different browser, or a different computer, or a different OS. I got in on the first try, and I was not even sent this offer.


----------



## Wolffpack

Arcady said:


> Are you people with the "system error" just reloading it over and over again in the same browser? Try a different browser, or a different computer, or a different OS. I got in on the first try, and I was not even sent this offer.


I tried different browsers, different PCs, firewalls on/off for the past week. Finally it went through tonight. It just seems to be the luck-o-the draw.


----------



## rlmalmberg

Arcady said:


> Are you people with the "system error" just reloading it over and over again in the same browser? Try a different browser, or a different computer, or a different OS. I got in on the first try, and I was not even sent this offer.


Directv was having a technical problem on their end that was affecting a small percentage of the customers. The problem was corrected about 90 minutes ago and those that are eligible (whatever the requirements are) should now be able to get through without the dreaded system error.


----------



## Arcady

That's good.


----------



## crkeehn

Wolffpack said:


> Just wondering. JoeDoc, did you actually receive an email or are you trying to order based on the DVR4ME code mentioned here? Maybe DTV has noted who received this offer and if you never received the offer, you get a "system error" when trying to use it.
> 
> Has anyone been able to order one of these that didn't get a letter or email?


We just ordered it using the DVR4ME code. I don't know that we received an email as my wife put the account under her email/name. I would speculate that the account status is basically whether the account is up to date or not. We were behind on our payment and the order wouldn't go through. My wife paid the account up to date early this morning and when I placed the order a few minutes ago, it went through flawlessly. I received an order number, the order showed up correctly on my account order status and I checked the credit union and they are showing the charge.

Installation is scheduled for a week from today, I'll come back and let the group know what I got.


----------



## Joe C

Joe C said:


> Same here, ordered on Friday 1/27 SDDVR40 came Fed Ex on 2/1. Install date is 2/11 maybe they will bring a unit also


Just activated the DVR40, had a great CSR, new right from the start that no 2 yr commitment was required. :up:


----------



## beanpoppa

I didn't bring it up, and the CSR didn't mention it. In the past, when I activated a Tivo that I got from a friend who had cancelled his service, they explicitly told me that it would start a new 1 year commitment. I'll check my next bill, but I'm sure there will be a new commitment on my account. If seems that if you do ANYTHING to your account, they want to extend your term. I figured I'll fight it with retention later if they do it.



Joe C said:


> Just activated the DVR40, had a great CSR, new right from the start that no 2 yr commitment was required. :up:


----------



## Mumbo Jumbo

I received an R10. Installer is coming next week. I have no interest in hacking it. I'm more interested in keeping it as a spare in case one of my other 80GB D* Tivo units go bad. I plan to install it in place of another regular D* non-Tivo units in a spare bedroom. After reading all the negative comments about the R10, I would like to know whether there is anything I should be concerned with other than the hack issue, and should I try to get one of the other units in lieu of the R10?


----------



## farleyruskz

If you have no plans to hack, I don't see any reason at all to try for one of the other units.


----------



## skw

skw said:


> I am also having troubles getting the code to work. I can go through the process, get the error message, back up into the process and get a success message, but no order confirmation number.
> 
> I figure this $15.68 (tax on shipping? Come on!) will give me one that I can play around with, since my main (brand new) unit is an R10. I wish I had found out about this BEFORE I had bought that one, but it is an upgraded one from Weaknees, so it is really nice.
> 
> Anyway, the point was... if anyone who has had some problems figures out how to get it to work, let me know.


ORDER ON ITS WAY! At least, I have an order confirmation number, and it shows up in my order status page.

Last night, and early into the morning, I tried all sorts of things, but kept getting the error. I tried the code in different cases (not case sensitive), saying both yes and no to the relocation of the receiver, paying my bill with a credit card (I had a 100+ balance because I had charged a recent professional installation to my account), and even in desperation calling the DirecTV Sales Support team.

This morning, it worked. I am guessing that it had to do with getting the balance on my account paid down and then waiting until after a nightly billing system run that happened last night at 12 midnight.

So, if you are having the same trouble I did with the online ordering system, this is *my* advice:
1) pay off your directv bill
2) Call the sales support number and complain
3) Wait a day and try again.

If this works for anyone else, let us know. If I really get my unit, it will be great because I will either:
1) Get a useful older unit of any brand (first choice)
2) Get a spare r10 so that I can safely experiement with re promming
or 
3) Get an R15 that I can activate it and then use for documenting in agonizing detail to the world and to DirectTV to tell everyone just how STUPID the interface is. (Way last choice.)


----------



## Mumbo Jumbo

farleyruskz-

Thanks, I will just leave things as they are. I just want a dual tuner Tivo function as a backup. One question: Can a larger hard drive be installed in the R10 without extensive modification?


----------



## elonm

Ordered mine on January 27th and it arrived last night via FedEx at 5:00pm. Hooked it up and everything is good to go. The CSR did try the "All DVR promotions require a 2-year committment" routine. I explained the promotion and that the terms and conditions specifically state no additional committment required and the CSR said "Ok". It appears they may finally be getting enough of these activations that they realize what is going on.

First TiVo for me, so I am still learning. Looks like it will be great fun. 

Thanks,

David


----------



## skw

Mumbo Jumbo said:


> farleyruskz-
> 
> Thanks, I will just leave things as they are. I just want a dual tuner Tivo function as a backup. One question: Can a larger hard drive be installed in the R10 without extensive modification?


Yes. The R10 can accept a second hard drive (with a bracket kit), or a replacement drive. Weaknees sells both of those. I bought my upgraded R10 from them a short while ago, and I was very happy with their service. There are also other companys (including some others that also advertise here) that can sell you similar brackets and preformated drives for either addition or replacement.


----------



## skw

I use the "e-mail us" when their website wasn't working. Here's what I heard back.



> Dear Mr. XXX,
> 
> Thanks for asking about the special offer DVR email you received from us. I'm sorry to hear that you were unable to access the link to purchase the equipment.
> 
> If you are eligible for the special DVR offer, the following link will take you directly to the order page: http://pull.xmr3.com/cgi-bin/pull/D...ferDetail_dsp~OHO_ATTR_PROMO_CODE=DVR4ME.html
> 
> All eligible customers can take advantage of this special offer, regardless of how many DVRs you already have. . The monthly DVR service fee covers every DVR in your household. To place your order, just click on the Order Now button and sign into your DIRECTV account. Remember, a $14.95 shipping and fee will apply and the offer is only good through 2/28/05, or while supplies last.
> 
> Thanks again for writing and stay tuned to DIRECTV.com for the latest news about our service and special offers.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Jim
> DIRECTV Customer Service


----------



## barracuda3443

Just got it to go through, now we'll see which unit I get


----------



## kiddk1

I ordered mine on friday and got it yesterday 2/2, it came fedex HDVR2 my second of that kind the other is an rca dvr80. Installers called to do a setup and I informed them that it is a swap and that I didnt need an install. Now I just need to activate and zipper it.


----------



## Markman07

So I am guessing no one has been able to order more than one under this deal? Could I have my brother order one using his account (since he doesn't want another one) and activate it under my account?


----------



## scalo

Markman07 said:


> So I am guessing no one has been able to order more than one under this deal? Could I have my brother order one using his account (since he doesn't want another one) and activate it under my account?


Yes you can do that


----------



## innocentfreak

So far sounds like I am the only one, but I received a Tivo Series 2 Hughes DVR 40 hour but no access card. The instructions came on how to replace an existing unit and when I called they thought it was for a defective replacement. When I explained the promotion they knew nothing about it, and are shipping me out a new access card. My father's reciever came the same way. 

Anyone else not get access cards?


----------



## scalo

I got an access card but I did not say that I was replacing or relocating another receiver when I ordered it. Even though I would think you should get an access card either way.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Just got my tracking number from DirecTV. Will have my unit on Monday delivered. 

Do you know if someone has to be home to sign for it?


----------



## Finnstang

Tonedeaf said:


> Just got my tracking number from DirecTV. Will have my unit on Monday delivered.
> 
> Do you know if someone has to be home to sign for it?


Nope. They will leave it.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Finnstang said:


> Nope. They will leave it.


Thanks. Figured as much. They leave just about everything. Only thing they refuse to leave is anything I have ordered from Dell.


----------



## beanpoppa

I wonder what will happen 2 months from now when someone on the protection plan with a DTivo needs a replacement. I'm guessing it will be an automatic change to an R15 whether you like it or not.


----------



## joedoc

I was one of those folks having issues placing the order. A supervisory CSR told me on Wednesday night that she'd look into the problem and would call me Thursday evening.

On Thursday night, she did call me at home and informed me that their web tech folks found a problem with the ordering process on the site and that it would be fixed "today" (Friday). She offered to call me back tonight so we could walk through the order process, but I told her I'd try it this afternoon and let her know if it worked when she called.

I just ran through the process again (about 3:20 EST) and the order went right through. My install is schedule for next Friday morning, but I'll be cancelling that if they deliver it first. This is my third DVR unit and I'm doing like Mumbo Jumbo and slipping it into the bedroom to replace a Hughes non-DVR receiver.

So, if you've had errors, it should be working now.


----------



## 15968

beanpoppa said:


> I wonder what will happen 2 months from now when someone on the protection plan with a DTivo needs a replacement. I'm guessing it will be an automatic change to an R15 whether you like it or not.


Possibly, but note that all of the units that have been shipped out (so far) for this offer are 40GB Series 2. It could be that D* still has a bunch of 80GB Series 2 still ready to use for swapouts and they are just trying to get rid of the 40GB units (I'm sure this is a huge writeoff for them, or these have all been depreciated to nothing already). So maybe a year from now they'll do this again on refurbished 80GB units...


----------



## dylanursula

edit


----------



## kiddk1

Markman07 said:


> So I am guessing no one has been able to order more than one under this deal? Could I have my brother order one using his account (since he doesn't want another one) and activate it under my account?


I dont need another one but tried to order anyway and got all the way up to the screen that asks for your credit card, I then signed out figuring it would let me order.


----------



## dylanursula

Hey all.... I just got a call from my installer confirming the date of install. I asked them about the install process and the girl said that I am down for another receiver which they will bring with them but she coould not say which receiver. What the heck I just got one shipped to me today.... does this mean I will be charged twice??? and what happens to the box that shipped to me


----------



## Mumbo Jumbo

They are shipping 80GB units. Ten here on the poll so far.


----------



## marklyn

I ordered my DVR4ME promo on Jan 29. On Jan 31 the status changed to shipped so I called to see if they could get me any tracking info, perhaps a model that shipped. Well, that was totally useless. They were clueless and couldn't even tell me when it supposedly shipped.

Today (Friday) I still haven't gotten it, status still says 'shipped' so I called and was escalated. During the wait I hear the 'you're one of our best customers...' messages.


Finally a CSR, after about 10 minutes of button punching, can only tell me that his system shows my order is backordered despite the fact that the status I see on the web site is still 'shipped'. I lightly complained to the guy saying, 'look, you people charged my card, show it's shipped, can't tell me anything about the shipment and now you're telling me it's backordered, when the screen I see still says shipped. I sure don't feel like I'm being treated like the 'best customer' you say I am'.

I was as nice about it as I can. He did say he'd have someone look into what the problem is and to try to figure out what's really going on and call me back.

I'm holding my breath... NOT!


----------



## Arcady

Tonedeaf said:


> Just got my tracking number from DirecTV. Will have my unit on Monday delivered.
> 
> Do you know if someone has to be home to sign for it?


When my HD TiVo arrived last week, the UPS guy told me he wouldn't have left it if I weren't home. But he leaves lots of other things. I guess he figured that a shiny box that says "DIRECTV HD DVR" is too nice to leave on my porch.

The FedEx Ground people have always left stuff. I have never even met them. They ring the bell and run, I think.


----------



## kschauwe

I was scheduled for my installation of my "$15" free refurbished Directivo today. While taking to the installer over the phone, I ask what unit I was getting. He stated the "New Directv DVR". I told him I had ordered a refurbish 40 Tivo and he said he did have any Tivo units, so I canceled the install for now. 
I called Directv, and after being shuffle around for an hour, I was connected to somebody in Installations dept, that new about the dvr4me offer. She said the installers are told to only install refurbish 40 hour Tivo's that were sent to them, not new R15's or non-refurbish R-10's.
She resceduled the install for Monday, with a refurbish, not a new, Tivo DVR.


----------



## newbie101

Just received my dtivo dsr704 delivered today, it came with a new access card.


----------



## acura1

ordered online on 1 feb order with through just fine. I went online to check shipping status 2 feb staus was not applicable. I came home from work today fedex left a hughes SDRVH2R-2 on my front porch. I replaced my D-10 with this one called CSR and activated with no problem.


----------



## ayrton911

Ok, hate to be a pest, but just before I order:

1) If you select "replace existing receiver," they won't make me have a professional installation?

2) No contract is required? Will they try to make me agree to contract? 

Thanks for the help. I figure I might as well get one of these while they are still available, and it is so affordable. I can replace my last GXCEBOT.


----------



## or270

R15 (only DVR they have) brought by installer and installed this evening,
Have a package coming next week Fed-Ex show 13.5 pounds from directv.
Status screen show shipped and called and got tracking number.

Guess I will get 2 also.

And 45 minutes later I hate it, Glad this was for an extra bedroom. will stay with my R10.

Did get a 4x8 cascade multi switch installed for free, total of 12 outputs now.


----------



## crkeehn

MikeF said:


> Possibly, but note that all of the units that have been shipped out (so far) for this offer are 40GB Series 2. It could be that D* still has a bunch of 80GB Series 2 still ready to use for swapouts and they are just trying to get rid of the 40GB units (I'm sure this is a huge writeoff for them, or these have all been depreciated to nothing already). So maybe a year from now they'll do this again on refurbished 80GB units...


I have been meditating on this offer and Mike, I think you have hit the nail on the head. With DirecTV going to a lease plan in March, I'm sure that they want to reduce the inventory of non-leasible equipment. This offer seems to be the ideal way to do that. You give away equipment that you couldn't lease anyway and which can only be used on DirecTV. You make the customers happier because they got a good deal and you get rid of inventory which is cluttering up the warehouses.

They aren't even limiting the deal to those who actually got the offer. Anybody who enters the offer code and whose account is in good standing at the moment, qualifies.


----------



## farleyruskz

or270 said:


> R15 (only DVR they have) brought by installer and installed this evening,
> Have a package coming next week Fed-Ex show 13.5 pounds from directv.
> Status screen show shipped and called and got tracking number.
> 
> Guess I will get 2 also.


Did they try to stick you with a 2 year commitment when the R15 was activated?

I have a feeling I'll get two receivers as well, and I have no problem with that, but I wonder how easy it will be to convince the confused CSRs that I shouldn't have to commit to a commitment *twice*.


----------



## ayrton911

I still don't understand. If you select "replace existing receiver" do they send an installer still? I don't want an installer coming. The hassle would take away the value, to me.


----------



## The Flush

ayrton911 said:


> I still don't understand. If you select "replace existing receiver" do they send an installer still? I don't want an installer coming. The hassle would take away the value, to me.


I selected replace existing receiver. They shipped the Hughes SD-DVR40 to me by FedEx, which I immediately activated in place of a non-DVR IRD. I would have cancelled the installed, but I needed a 3X8 multiswitch and 75 feet of RG6 in order to have both tuners working. Even though I had just bought a new multiswitch in anticipation of an ebay DTivo, I decided to let the installer bring one so I could sell mine on ebay. The installer shows up today with 15 minutes to go in the scheduled 4 hour window and of course did not bring the new switch. He also thought he was supposed to install an R15, but I did not want it. I ended up letting him install by cascasding a 2x4 off my existing switch. It saved me some money since I needed the switch and coax, but I don't know if it was worth it. I'll either sell the 3X8 I bought or replace the cascaded set up and call DTV and request a credit for having to buy my own switch.


----------



## grein002

I know, I know, consider that a rhetorical question... 

Placed my order online late Friday night (1/27). Chose "replace existing receiver", and used my work address as shipping address. Everything online indicated order would be shipped directly to me UNTIL the last page, where it made me choose an install time ( I chose Friday, 2/3 1-5PM). 

Called DTV on Tuesday to find out if there was a tracking number. CSR indicated it wasn't being shipped, but rather being brought by installer. Asked for installer contact info, was told it was Mastec and given an 877-xxx-xxxx number. 

Called Mastec, and they couldn't tell me much, as they appear to be a regional / national group that subcontracts installs to local installers. They give me a local (Durham, NC) number. 

Call the local installer and am told that they only have R10's and R15's. I tell them I really want an older series 2, but they don't have any. Ask them to note I want an R10, not an R15. 

Take Friday afternoon off to be there when they arrive. He shows up with an R15, which I refuse. He tells me "how much better" the R15's are -- I still refuse. He calls office and says they have R10's, but will have to reschedule, suggests I call DTV to work it out. 

I go to my office today (Saturday, 2/4) to catch up on work, and guess what is sitting at my office door -- you guessed it, a refurbished RCA DVR40 ;-)


----------



## ayrton911

Are you sure they would have allowed you to cancel the install? Maybe I shouldn't bother. Why do they have to make us jump through ropes today? I can't imagine when its leased equipment. We won't have a chance to do anything ourselves.

Last time an installer was here he kept studying my alarm box. It really creeps me out. ha-ha.


----------



## Mr. Soze

Ordered. The boy's Tivo went on the fritz last week, and I was going to have to put in a new HD into it anyway, so while I have the PC open, I may as well hack this one too, assuming it's not an R-1X.


----------



## farleyruskz

Has anybody kept and activated *both* the TiVo shipped via FedEx and the R15 brought by the installer?


----------



## rentz

im still waiting for my tivo to arrive, fedex has failed to deliver it 2 times now, even though i was home both times, they claim no one was here. just a side note, they told me that a signature is required for the package, i found that interesting.
so now i have to wait till monday to get it, and the install is scheduled for tuesday


----------



## 15968

farleyruskz said:


> Has anybody kept and activated *both* the TiVo shipped via FedEx and the R15 brought by the installer?


I received three Series 2 DirecTiVos on Thursday (1 I purchased from ValueElectronics, 1 that the installer brought for the $15 deal, and 1 that was shipped from D* for the $15 deal). I've activated all 3 of them with no problems (I did each one on seperate call ins as I set each one up and after forcing the 6.2 upgrades first). I do have a 2 year commitment now, but I expected that since I purchased a new Series 2 and will be doing the $100 rebate on it.

If I get hit with a charge, I'll post here, but nothing on the account currently and there was no question when activating each.


----------



## keefer37

Mine arrived via FedEx on Wednesday. It was a refurbished HDVR2, but it isn't working. I've come back several times since then to a black screen that won't take any input, can't get to menu, on-screen guide, or even change channels. I have to plug and unplug it. Now, it's just sitting at the "Welcome. Powering up..." screen. On the phone now with DirecTV.


----------



## Dilerium

I responded to the "free" TiVo email almost as soon as I received it. I figured, it's free -- what's the harm? The worst that could happen is that I would be out about seventeen bucks. Not exactly free, but close. I chose to replace an existing receiver and I chose installation on 2/3 between 8:00 and noon.

I got a refurbished RCA DVR-40R via FedEx a few days later. I placed it with the TV it would be working with, but otherwise did nothing with it. On Saturday, the installer called around 8:30AM and said he would be out around 3:00. Fortunately, I had no plans to go out during the day, so it really wasn't an issue. (Whoever does the scheduling failed to account for travel time. He had plenty of time to do his morning jobs, but each stop was 30 or 40 minutes apart.) I needed the installer to run a second RG6 from the multiswitch and to use his magic phone numbers to get the DVR activated.

Around 4:00, the installer arrived with a brand new R15. He had printed orders to install an R15 and was surprised that I had a DVR 40. I decided to go ahead and have him install the R15. I figured that it was brand new and had a much larger hard drive. It was to be used for a bedroom anyway, so it wasn't that critical. So far, I've found the menus to be much less friendly than the Tivo, but otherwise, it's not such a big deal. I know so many have really dumped on it here, but I haven't had problems during my 24 hours with it so far.

Anyway, during the activation setup call, the installer (at my request) asked what to do with the R40. He was told that I was to send it back. Of course, there was no discussion of sending a shipping label, or anything. Right now, I intend to just hold onto the extra R40 and see what happens. I do have a place I can activate it, so I may do that later. I don't have the second cable to it, however. Maybe I'll go buy some RG6 and put it in myself.

The installer left, failing to make sure that the DVR service was activated. It wasn't. I called the main 800 number for tech support. Is everyone else getting the "You're one of our most loyal customers" message? It nearly every junction, I was told what a loyal customer I am. Next time my self-esteem takes a hit, I'm just going to call DirecTV and have them tell me how great I am. It took about 45 minutes to get the DVR activated, but I'm good to go now.


----------



## Dad

grein002 said:


> I know, I know, consider that a rhetorical question...
> 
> Placed my order online late Friday night (1/27). Chose "replace existing receiver", and used my work address as shipping address. Everything online indicated order would be shipped directly to me UNTIL the last page, where it made me choose an install time ( I chose Friday, 2/3 1-5PM).
> 
> Called DTV on Tuesday to find out if there was a tracking number. CSR indicated it wasn't being shipped, but rather being brought by installer. Asked for installer contact info, was told it was Mastec and given an 877-xxx-xxxx number.
> 
> Called Mastec, and they couldn't tell me much, as they appear to be a regional / national group that subcontracts installs to local installers. They give me a local (Durham, NC) number.
> 
> Call the local installer and am told that they only have R10's and R15's. I tell them I really want an older series 2, but they don't have any. Ask them to note I want an R10, not an R15.
> 
> Take Friday afternoon off to be there when they arrive. He shows up with an R15, which I refuse. He tells me "how much better" the R15's are -- I still refuse. He calls office and says they have R10's, but will have to reschedule, suggests I call DTV to work it out.
> 
> I go to my office today (Saturday, 2/4) to catch up on work, and guess what is sitting at my office door -- you guessed it, a refurbished RCA DVR40 ;-)


This is the exact chain of events that happened to me, except I did not ask the installers what they were bringing and without the DVR40 showing up at work! The installers showed and, of course, had the R15 with them. When I told them I wanted a Tivo unit they explained that they had none, this was it. So, after speaking with the DTV CSR, I got the $15 removed (their suggestion) and decided to take a chance on the R15 with assurances that I could always switch back. Well, needless to say, 36 hours later I just finished reactivating my old DSR6000. What a piece of crap! I accepted the lack of real dual tuners and buffers and the lousy remote and GUI (as far as changing things, the sort options and weather were cool) but when the Series Link (seasons pass) refused to record just first runs, insisting on recording every episode, I had enough. Maybe when DTV rolls out the real software release, I'll reactive it.



farleyruskz said:


> I'm wondering the same thing. I was considering keeping the TiVo I get through FedEx and the R15 the installer will likely bring with him (understanding I will likely have to accept a 2 year commitment).


Update: Showed at work on Monday and sure enough, there was a RCA DVR40 waiting for me. Whoo Hoo, X-mas in February! Called DTV and the explained the whole shebang (I really don't want any surprise charges showing up). After much discussion and holding the final answer was: they can send out a kit and I can send one back or I can just keep them both. So, I chose to keep 'em and I'll just activate the DVR40. Crazy...


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

I received a Philips DSR704. It was shipped to me, even though an installer is scheduled to come tomorrow (the box was left on the porch a couple of days ago). I'll have him run the second line for the other tuner, as well as run a new line for my kid's old receiver, which will reside in my 12x10 workout shed. 

[EDIT]

I already replaced the 40GB Maxtor drive with a 120GB Seagate and loaded 6.2, PTVNet, and SuperPatch on it. I think with three TiVos with 120GB drives each, I should have plenty of recording time (a la MRV, of course).


----------



## or270

farleyruskz said:


> Did they try to stick you with a 2 year commitment when the R15 was activated?
> 
> I have a feeling I'll get two receivers as well, and I have no problem with that, but I wonder how easy it will be to convince the confused CSRs that I shouldn't have to commit to a commitment *twice*.


No 2 year on this R15, Just moved so was on the 1 year for movers connection. 
did get extend for 2 years total, when I called in for the HBO $2.00 month/ Showtime Free 
for 6 months, $5.00 off my bill for a year and a another R15 for $15.00 they waived the $99.00 install fee. when I called the customer retention for the latest deal.

Now Have- 
2 R15's 
2 Series 2, 1 with a bad hard drive that I may replace, Got a R10 to replace this one 
on the protection plan they told me I didn't need to send the sd-dvr40 back. 
2 R10's 
1 ??? package set to deliver Monday with Fed-Ex is 13.5 pounds.


----------



## TivoFamily

I had my install on Saturday. The installer thought he was bringing my new box. When he saw I had one already he decided to just install that one. My refurb. SD-DVR40 came with a power plug that would not fit the receiver. I had a plug from a dead DVD player that worked in a pinch. He put me on the phone to request a new plug. They say they cannot replace the plug, but they will send me a replacement receiver that is "better" than the SD-DVR40. I told them I'd get back to them on that offer. Should I call back to see what they will send? I assumed it would be an R-15 which I do not want. Can I buy a plug that will work for the unit? My temp plug is round on both sides so there is no way to guarantee correct polarity when it is plugged in.

Anyone else had a plug that would not fit? It looks like the right plug, but it is too big to fit.


----------



## dylanursula

Has any of the folks who received two DVRs activated both? If so, what have DTV said or done about it?


----------



## farleyruskz

dylanursula said:


> Has any of the folks who received two DVRs activated both? If so, what have DTV said or done about it?


I'm wondering the same thing. I was considering keeping the TiVo I get through FedEx and the R15 the installer will likely bring with him (understanding I will likely have to accept a 2 year commitment).


----------



## 15968

dylanursula said:


> Has any of the folks who received two DVRs activated both? If so, what have DTV said or done about it?


I activated both of mine. The first was activated when the installer put it in service and it was done as a replacement for an existing box, no commitment added. The second one was added that night to my account. No questions or issues. Not to say I won't get hit with some back charge, but since the first was done like a replacement I don't think there will be an issue.


----------



## dylanursula

Hey Mike

did DTV increase your commitment to 2 yrs after the second box?


----------



## 15968

Since the installer said the first box was a replacement, there was no increase in my commitment. When I called in to activate the second one,they tried to do the 2 year commitment but I told them it was the DVR Blowout email deal and they waived the commitment. When I added the 3rd one that I purchased from ValueElectronics nothing was stated about a commitment, but I see there is a 2 year commitment on my account now (so I assume that came from that unit but to be honest I didn't look after I added the second as I knew I was going to have the commitment one way or another).


----------



## tortio

I got a call from the installer today, "I am bringing you a new DVR!" :-( 

I needed to run a second line to the bedroom on the second floor, and since I wanted it done a certain way, I did it myself yesterday. I didn't want them drilling holes through the side of the house so I fished it through the walls. It just needs to be hooked up, (I also need a multiswitch). I thought it would make it easy for the installer. 

So when the installer called, I told him that I wanted the refurb that was specified in my order. He tried to tell me the new DVR was better. I think he really felt like he was helping me out so I didn't want to be too stubborn. I told him that I ran the wire and just need the multiswitch to hook it into. He seemed to appreciate my efforts and said he'd try to find a series II for me, but couldn't promise anything but he would look around and call me back. I told him that would make my day. 

I called DTV and the CSR said they can't gaurentee what DVR I would get since it depended on what the installer had in stock at the time of installation. She said that if I didn't like what I got I could cancel the install or try out the receiver and cancel service, but that's all she could do for me. So maybe there is some sort of region factor in this. FWIW, I am in Atlanta, GA and "Ray's TV" is my contracted installer. 

We'll see how this pans out today.


----------



## 15968

tortio said:


> So when the installer called, I told him that I wanted the refurb that was specified in my order. He tried to tell me the new DVR was better. I think he really felt like he was helping me out so I didn't want to be too stubborn. I told him that I ran the wire and just need the multiswitch to hook it into. He seemed to appreciate my efforts and said he'd try to find a series II for me, but couldn't promise anything but he would look around and call me back. I told him that would make my day.


I lucked out in that the guy I spoke to on the phone admitted they had a DVR80 in the back room but it was just for a replacement and had no card. I told them since I was turning a receiver off I'd put that card in the replacement. He said that would work and thats how I got the DVR80 that the installer brought out.

Also, when my installer was setting things up, I asked him about the R15. He admitted they were crap in his opinion and he hated installing them as he's had to then go back out to more than half of the installs if they had a DVR already (ie: TiVo) and pull them out as people are frustrated with them.


----------



## tortio

MikeF said:


> I lucked out in that the guy I spoke to on the phone admitted they had a DVR80 in the back room but it was just for a replacement and had no card. I told them since I was turning a receiver off I'd put that card in the replacement. He said that would work and thats how I got the DVR80 that the installer brought out.
> 
> Also, when my installer was setting things up, I asked him about the R15. He admitted they were crap in his opinion and he hated installing them as he's had to then go back out to more than half of the installs if they had a DVR already (ie: TiVo) and pull them out as people are frustrated with them.


My installer did show up. He brought with him a refurb R10, which is will work. He didn't have or couldn't find any Series II. We talked a lot while he was here and I do think he really did look for me. It was raining pretty good outside so I told him if could just give me the multiswitch I'd be happy to do it later. He said no problem and gave me a real nice one and made sure I understood how to hook it up.

He also said that he didn't like the R15 either, and they get complaints all the time that say customers find them hard to navigate. Not seeing one myself, I don't know how true this is, but what I gather on this forum, it makes sense to me.

The R10 was still registered with another customer so it took a while to get it up and running, but it dial out the first time and then again over Vonage without any special codes, (My other R10 is still calling out to NY).

Thanks!


----------



## dgpiii

The one sent to me was a Hughes SD-DVR40 shipped via FedEx.


----------



## marklyn

So, I ordered mine on Jan 29 and the status goes from shipped to 'not applicable' and several phone calls to DirecTV later all they can tell me is that it will be assigned to a local installed the day before my install date. If I hear that 'best customer...' message one more time  

I have 2 questions to ponder. If the DVR4ME deal was supposed to get rid of last years models then why are they trying to pawn off R10's and R15's on us?

Second question: if the installer brings out a new DirecTivo instead of a series 2, last year model, can I refuse it at the time or will I get a lot of static?


----------



## trainman

TivoFamily said:


> Can I buy a plug that will work for the unit? My temp plug is round on both sides so there is no way to guarantee correct polarity when it is plugged in.


$3.99 at Radio Shack. Unfortunately, I don't have the exact catalog number, but it should be pretty easy to figure out which cord is the round-on-one-side, square-on-the-other version that the TiVos use.

I placed a DVR order on Wednesday and haven't heard anything yet, either from someone trying to set an installation time or from FedEx showing up. I'm a little impatient because it's a replacement for a dead TiVo that was my one and only DirecTV receiver.


----------



## tortio

marklyn said:


> I have 2 questions to ponder. If the DVR4ME deal was supposed to get rid of last years models then why are they trying to pawn off R10's and R15's on us?
> 
> Second question: if the installer brings out a new DirecTivo instead of a series 2, last year model, can I refuse it at the time or will I get a lot of static?


1. I did get a refurb'ed R10. The deal was for a refurbed series II. This is still better, imho, than a new R10 for $0 ($99 - $100 Rebate) with a 2yr agreement.

2. You can cancel it. Both the installer and the CSR said the same thing to me. No static at all.


----------



## beanpoppa

Don't worry about it. My order status did the same thing, but then it showed up on my doorstep via FedEx.



marklyn said:


> So, I ordered mine on Jan 29 and the status goes from shipped to 'not applicable' and several phone calls to DirecTV later all they can tell me is that it will be assigned to a local installed the day before my install date. If I hear that 'best customer...' message one more time


----------



## beanpoppa

I activated mine on Friday. The CSR never mentioned extending my commitment. I just checked on DirecTV.com, and my account indicates: "No Annual Commitment " on the new DVR's info.


----------



## RobD

Okay, a few questions for both me and a co-worker who got in on this deal.

1) How do we get in touch with the installer? I'd like to call mine and see if he can bring out a Tivo-based unit instead when he comes this Friday. I don't suppose I can call DTV and say "Can I have the phone number of the scheduled intsaller?"

2) My co-worker had the bad luck of the installer bringing the R15 out this morning to install. He figured that was what he was getting. But then he got to work and FedEx JUST dropped off his DVR40. Now that he has a 1-year committment on his account, how does that work? Can he take the R15 off his account and keep it, or does this "committment" get tied to a specific receiver that must remain active for 1-year? His other choice would be to send the R15 back to get the committment removed.

Question #2 seems to have been asked a few times in this thread in various flavors, but no real definitive answer has popped out.

And me, I plan on de-activating my $16 HDVR2 and keeping it as a spare. Or I'll zipper the thing, network it, and use it to off-load stuff on my other two units. They're getting rather full.


----------



## 15968

RobD said:


> 1) How do we get in touch with the installer? I'd like to call mine and see if he can bring out a Tivo-based unit instead when he comes this Friday. I don't suppose I can call DTV and say "Can I have the phone number of the scheduled intsaller?"


Thats almost exactly what I did... I called the number that was on the confirmation you got when you placed the order. When I talked to a person at D* I just asked them who would be doing the install, and if I could contact them directly as I needed to verify the type of receiver that would be brought out. For me it was Ironwood Comm and some national number. When I started asking them questions, they said I had to talk to the local people and they gave me their phone number. I then called the local office and talked to them and they started looking for a Series II for me. The local guys here really went out of their way for me (more than I expected). But even if you do all of this, understand that most installers don't have Series II's anymore. And even R10's I guess are becoming rare.



> 2) My co-worker had the bad luck of the installer bringing the R15 out this morning to install. He figured that was what he was getting. But then he got to work and FedEx JUST dropped off his DVR40. Now that he has a 1-year committment on his account, how does that work? Can he take the R15 off his account and keep it, or does this "committment" get tied to a specific receiver that must remain active for 1-year? His other choice would be to send the R15 back to get the committment removed.


Call retention and push back on this. I guy I work with had the same thing happen to him (and the installer even told him that 2 cable runs are not needed on the R15 since you can't use the dual tuner like the DirecTiVos). He's dealing with retention now and is going to have them take the R15 back, install the DirecTiVo he got shipped to him today (and install it correctly) and verify there is no annual commitment.


----------



## beanpoppa

Everyone,
It's been well established that these units are being shipped via FedEx. D* has their wires crossed, and the orders to the installers are also telling them to bring a DVR. In most cases, the installer will only have an R15. Some may have an R10, and even few will have a pre-R10 series 2 available. Unless you WANT what the installer may bring, hang tight. A Tivo will come via FedEx. You can install it yourself, or schedule the installer after you receive it through directv.com.

The order status on directv.com will probably say 'not applicable', but that doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Dromomaniac

beanpoppa said:


> Everyone,
> It's been well established that these units are being shipped via FedEx. D* has their wires crossed, and the orders to the installers are also telling them to bring a DVR. In most cases, the installer will only have an R15. Some may have an R10, and even few will have a pre-R10 series 2 available. Unless you WANT what the installer may bring, hang tight. A Tivo will come via FedEx. You can install it yourself, or schedule the installer after you receive it through directv.com.
> 
> The order status on directv.com will probably say 'not applicable', but that doesn't mean anything.


Agree.

My receiver was shipped to the "Shipping" address (which I made different than my "service" address), and I plan to cancel the installation. This, even though DirecTV couldn't tell me if the receiver had actually been shipped out, or when.


----------



## amcanzo

I just called the number listed on the order confirmation.
After waiting on hold about 5 mins a CSR named Chris answered.
I asked him if he could tell if a tivo had shipped to me and he said oh the tivo blow out?
I said yes. He looked it up then said hmm, it should be there by now, let me check with Fedex, he put me on hold, came back and said he forgot about the weekend. It should be here tomorrow,
I then asked if he could tell what model, He stated it would be an r-10.
That will work for me, as it will have more room then the one I have now.
I also received the tracking # and the Fedex site has tomorrow down for delivery.


----------



## farleyruskz

Ordered online last Wednesday; received an HDVR2 this evening via FedEx. That's the same model unit as the other two I already have, which is great news because it means I can enable MRV. 

Installer is still coming Friday to give me a multiswitch, and maybe an R15. I have to decide if I want to play dumb and keep the R15 (and risk getting stuck with a programming commitment) or send it back with him.


----------



## RedNectar

i got the hdvr2-r today via fed ex
lets see what the installer has for me on tuesday


----------



## staci

A question and a comment, 

I ordered one for us and received a Phillips 704, works fine and activated no problem. 

Now the installer shows up this morning with guess what.... an R15... go figure. I told him to go home.

Now my question, I ordered one for my Parents as well, and my Mom called me this afternoon and said it came, I asked her to tell me what the sticker said on the unit. 
She told me it was a RCA DVR 40-R mauf date 5/26/04

This will be their first DVR, can anyone tell me will this have the same software as our other DVRs (Tivos)?

As I know I will have to walk them through it over the phone

S


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo

staci said:


> A question and a comment,
> 
> I ordered one for us and received a Phillips 704, works fine and activated no problem.
> 
> Now the installer shows up this morning with guess what.... an R15... go figure. I told him to go home.
> 
> Now my question, I ordered one for my Parents as well, and my Mom called me this afternoon and said it came, I asked her to tell me what the sticker said on the unit.
> She told me it was a RCA DVR 40-R mauf date 5/26/04
> 
> This will be their first DVR, can anyone tell me will this have the same software as our other DVRs (Tivos)?
> 
> As I know I will have to walk them through it over the phone
> 
> S


Yep it is the same software wise.


----------



## staci

Is that RCA a version 1 or a Series 2. 

And then how can you tell, and what is the difference?

S


----------



## goony

If my order status says "Shipped" on the DirecTV website, does that mean that I will not be getting one from an installer?


----------



## farleyruskz

Not necessarily. You should definitely receive a TiVo via FedEx.

Your installer may also bring a DVR (likely an R15), however, as it appears DIRECTV is not communicating this promotion correctly on the work orders.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

[UPDATE TO POST ABOVE]



> Has any of the folks who received two DVRs activated both? If so, what have DTV said or done about it?


The installer came today (early, at that), and guess what he had for me? He had an R15. Since I already received a Philips DSR740 (and hacked it), I told him I would gladly accept it, especially since it was going into my new 12x10 shed I had built as a workout room. Let's see, for $15 I got

1) a Philips DSR740, which I promptly upgraded to a 120GB drive and hacked

2) an R15, which is fine with me, as I had intended to have only a regular receiver in my workout area

3) a second line run to my kid's TiVo (for the second tuner)

4) two new lines run to my new shed, which now has power, telephone, and DirecTV, and internet, if you include wireless, though I may actually run an ethernet cable to it.

No complaints here.


----------



## farleyruskz

Do you know if DIRECTV stuck you with a 2-year commitment because you activated the R15?


----------



## RobD

farleyruskz said:


> Do you know if DIRECTV stuck you with a 2-year commitment because you activated the R15?


My co-worker had his R15 activated today (since his DVR40 didn't show up until AFTER the install). We checked his account online, and it only showed a 1-year committment.


----------



## farleyruskz

RobD said:


> My co-worker had his R15 activated today (since his DVR40 didn't show up until AFTER the install). We checked his account online, and it only showed a 1-year committment.


That doesn't sound too bad. If I can get 2 DVRs and a 5x8 multiswitch for $15 and a 1 year commitment, I'll likely keep any R15 my installer brings on Friday.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> Do you know if DIRECTV stuck you with a 2-year commitment because you activated the R15?


I just checked on the web site, and my account still only shows a one-year commitment.


----------



## crkeehn

Yog-Sothoth said:


> I just checked on the web site, and my account still only shows a one-year commitment.


Where on the account does it show the commitment? I have looked on our account and there is no date that I can see. It should have shown a commitment through at least Feb. 22 of this year because it was a year ago that we added our DirecTivo. At that time DirecTV still required only a year commitment.

TIA


----------



## Arcady

It will say something like "one year commitment" on the left side of the page along with things like DVR and Total Choice, and all that. If you are not currently under a commitment, it won't say it. It does not list the end date.

BTW, under my list of receivers, there is a new Hughes mystery receiver there, which I do not have. I'm assuming they shipped a Hughes DVR to me and it has ended up on my account somehow, even though it does not show up in the list when I click on the link.


----------



## crkeehn

Arcady said:


> It will say something like "one year commitment" on the left side of the page along with things like DVR and Total Choice, and all that. If you are not currently under a commitment, it won't say it. It does not list the end date.
> 
> BTW, under my list of receivers, there is a new Hughes mystery receiver there, which I do not have. I'm assuming they shipped a Hughes DVR to me and it has ended up on my account somehow, even though it does not show up in the list when I click on the link.


Thank you, I have no statement saying anything about any commitment, I guess we slipped through the cracks.

I also have a listing under the equipment that says HNS. I'm guessing that it is for the DVR, which is presently in transit. When you click on details, it still only shows the equipment that is activated.


----------



## RobD

crkeehn said:


> Thank you, I have no statement saying anything about any commitment, I guess we slipped through the cracks.


So what order did you do your activations? Maybe it makes a difference?

My co-worker did the R15 first with the installer, then he was doing the DVR40 tonight after work.


----------



## or270

or270 said:


> No 2 year on this R15, Just moved so was on the 1 year for movers connection.
> did get extend for 2 years total, when I called in for the HBO $2.00 month/ Showtime Free
> for 6 months, $5.00 off my bill for a year and a another R15 for $15.00 they waived the $99.00 install fee. when I called the customer retention for the latest deal.
> 
> Now Have-
> 2 R15's
> 2 Series 2, 1 with a bad hard drive that I may replace, Got a R10 to replace this one
> on the protection plan they told me I didn't need to send the sd-dvr40 back.
> 2 R10's
> 1 ??? package set to deliver Monday with Fed-Ex is 13.5 pounds.


Received a refurb Philips DSR704 by Fed-Ex Today, called and activated it with no problem, CSR says one year commitment on my account now, heck I thought my account was on a 2 year.


----------



## goony

Arcady said:


> It will say something like "one year commitment" on the left side of the page along with things like DVR and Total Choice, and all that. If you are not currently under a commitment, it won't say it. It does not list the end date.


Interesting... when I log in to my account on the left I see:

*Programming Service*

DIRECTV DVR Service
Additional Receiver
TOTAL CHOICE PLUS
No Annual Commitment
I thought I was still bound by a discounted DVR deal, but I must have had it longer than I thought as I am now "Commitment Free". Oh well, I'm not dumping D* anyway... 



Arcady said:


> BTW, under my list of receivers, there is a new Hughes mystery receiver there, which I do not have. I'm assuming they shipped a Hughes DVR to me and it has ended up on my account somehow, even though it does not show up in the list when I click on the link.


Kewl, same here - I see my existing HNS DirecTivos + 1 new one, but under the detail link I see only my existing ones... looking better for a non-R15, non-R10 arrival!


----------



## Wolffpack

This should be interesting. Haven't received anything yet and have 6 receivers active when I hit "Receiving Equipment" for details. But under the left side of "Receiving Equipment" my account currently shows 8 receivers. 4 HNS receivers in my Living Room...or some combination. "Living Rm", "living rm", "living roo" and "LivingRoom". Install scheduled for Friday. Can't wait to see what I end up with....all for $14.95.


----------



## DavidO

My account is even stranger, but I know what this means:

Programming Service

DIRECTV DVR Service 
*Annual Commitment 
No Annual Commitment * 
TOTAL CHOICE 
Additional Receiver

I activated my 2nd DVR on Jan 13th (2 yr commitment, right) and my newest DVR4ME on Feb 2nd (no commitment).


----------



## farleyruskz

or270 said:


> Received a refurb Philips DSR704 by Fed-Ex Today, called and activated it with no problem, CSR says one year commitment on my account now, heck I thought my account was on a 2 year.


If you want out of that commitment, call them back and fight it. The terms of this TiVo liquidation offer explicitly state that you are not bound by any programming commitments when activating the receiver - but many of the CSRs are not aware of that.


----------



## Doctor_K

Just to chime in here, FedEX left my DVR IN MY YARD, not in the door or anything, just laying in the yard by my side door. I guess I was lucky enough to come home in time to claim it. It was a RCA DVR-40. I still need the installer to come out, I've already got 3 other TiVo's and one other reciever, I already have an 5X8 multiswitch, so I need to expand to get a second line for the new TiVo. I did activate it, and all is well for now.


----------



## crkeehn

crkeehn said:


> Thank you, I have no statement saying anything about any commitment, I guess we slipped through the cracks.


I went back and looked at my account again. It does say in the summary, No Commitment. Thank you


----------



## DesignDawg

DavidO said:


> My account is even stranger, but I know what this means:
> 
> Programming Service
> 
> DIRECTV DVR Service
> *Annual Commitment
> No Annual Commitment *
> TOTAL CHOICE
> Additional Receiver
> 
> I activated my 2nd DVR on Jan 13th (2 yr commitment, right) and my newest DVR4ME on Feb 2nd (no commitment).


My account says the same thing. Just FYI, for anyone who cares, when I called to activate my blowout TiVo, Pakistan told me, "All you have to do is keep DirecTV service for 2 years." Seeing as how my original two-year commitment started in January, and not wanting to fight it out with this person on the phone, I just said OK, and figured maybe I'd call back someday. Well, despite her saying that, my original commitment remains my ONLY commitment, and I also have a "no annual commitment" notation on my account. Oddly, there's also two entries for my Blowout TiVo on the little receiving equipment quicklist, in two different locations, but they're not both in the equipment list with all the details, and I'm not being double charged. I think the second entry was put in manually to override the annual commitment put in automatically or something?

Whatever the case, this DVR was commitment-free.

Ricky


----------



## rentz

finally got my receiver today (after battling with fedex)
got a hughes hdvr2 seems to have everything there, access card, all the cables, etc.

infact the installer just called, he's getting here about 4 hrs ahead of schedule


----------



## mrpope

i got my Philips DSR704 3 days earlier then fedex said i would. eveything is their. my install isn't for a week or so. should i cancel? i alredy have 2 in a small house, and have no idea where i would put the newest one. thought i'd get a spare. do you think the installer would just give me a multiswitch and go home? he gets paid for the install and dosen't have to do anything.


----------



## Markman07

mrpope said:


> i got my Philips DSR704 3 days earlier then fedex said i would. eveything is their. my install isn't for a week or so. should i cancel? .


I had no need for an installer so I just emailed directv and told them to cancel and they did just that!


----------



## carplips

I received a brand new R-15 yesterday via an installer. Didn't really need the guy since I already had two feeds from a previous install. What got me was once the install was complete, we went through with the activation call. That was a nightmare! The customer service rep just wanted me to acknowledge that I received a new unit and that I had a clear signal. Sure enough I did. Then the bombshell..."_oh and by the way Mr Smith, this unit requires that you add a 2-year commitment to your account." _ That was absolute B.S. I was livid, I told the CSR that there was absolutely no mention of a commitment with this deal and if they insisted on me agreeing to it, they could take the unit and shove it up their...a$$. "_I'm sorry, we cant do that sir, since once you activate the system you are automatically committed!" _ I said if you hold me to that, I will immediately cancel my account and order cable. I also told the CSR that I was a customer since 1997 and this was absolutely no way to treat a loyal customer. Suffice it to say, this did go a long way and three CSR's later, I got the commitment waived, a $100 credit and three free months of Shotime/Stars/TMC. Funny thing is they head CSR at the time said he cant really take the commitment off my account, however a waiver note had been added in case I want to cancel in the near future. Just wanted to let folks know that you can fight for perks if you try with these folks. I did try for a highly discounted HD DVR but no luck!


----------



## Dad

Dad said:


> This is the exact chain of events that happened to me, except I did not ask the installers what they were bringing and without the DVR40 showing up at work! The installers showed and, of course, had the R15 with them. When I told them I wanted a Tivo unit they explained that they had none, this was it. So, after speaking with the DTV CSR, I got the $15 removed (their suggestion) and decided to take a chance on the R15 with assurances that I could always switch back. Well, needless to say, 36 hours later I just finished reactivating my old DSR6000. What a piece of crap! I accepted the lack of real dual tuners and buffers and the lousy remote and GUI (as far as changing things, the sort options and weather were cool) but when the Series Link (seasons pass) refused to record just first runs, insisting on recording every episode, I had enough. Maybe when DTV rolls out the real software release, I'll reactive it.
> 
> Update: Showed at work on Monday and sure enough, there was a RCA DVR40 waiting for me. Whoo Hoo, X-mas in February! Called DTV and the explained the whole shebang (I really don't want any surprise charges showing up). After much discussion and holding the final answer was: they can send out a kit and I can send one back or I can just keep them both. So, I chose to keep 'em and I'll just activate the DVR40. Crazy...


Latest update: I hooked up the new DVR40 (refurb) this morning, called DTV, deactivated the DSR6000 and activated the DVR40 with no problems. By the way, I have "moved" (not far) and when I contacted the installer I had them deliver the original R15 to my billing address with no problem.


----------



## rentz

well, i ended up with the r15 the installer brought, ofcourse he didnt know i already had one sent to me, but agreed to install it. problem is the hdvr2 was DOA! got nothing but a power light, so he asked if i wanted the r15, or if i just wanted him to install the old receiver, i went ahead and told him id take the r15, he said "its better than tivo" which i know better, but i really wanted a dvr in the bedroom so i went along with it.
he told me that directv may try to charge me for the unit, but just claim i was told it was free, or there was an instant rebate, etc etc. he said they will work with me, and that i could probably send back the refurb hdvr2 and get another one if i wanted.
either way, the r15 is working, i hate it....but its working.
and i just checked my account online, says no anual commitment, so we'll see what happens when the bill comes. the guy warned me to keep a close eye on my next bill.


----------



## rentz

rentz said:


> well, i ended up with the r15 the installer brought, ofcourse he didnt know i already had one sent to me, but agreed to install it. problem is the hdvr2 was DOA! got nothing but a power light, so he asked if i wanted the r15, or if i just wanted him to install the old receiver, i went ahead and told him id take the r15, he said "its better than tivo" which i know better, but i really wanted a dvr in the bedroom so i went along with it.
> he told me that directv may try to charge me for the unit, but just claim i was told it was free, or there was an instant rebate, etc etc. he said they will work with me, and that i could probably send back the refurb hdvr2 and get another one if i wanted.
> either way, the r15 is working, i hate it....but its working.
> and i just checked my account online, says no anual commitment, so we'll see what happens when the bill comes. the guy warned me to keep a close eye on my next bill.


ok this is funny, i got curious and decided to hook up the hdvr2 myself just to make sure it didnt work.... sure enough it fires right up and downloads the new software and comes on with the directv default channel.

so now i have to deal with deactivating the r15, and activating the hdvr2. the only problem i then see is how will i keep from getting charged for the r15 unit that i only got activated because the installer told me my unit didnt work.


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo

Intaller arrived today with an R15 that stayed in the truck. The Hughes SD40 took forever to get itself started but seems to be fine now. 

He was imported to the DC area from South Carolina for a week to help with the new model Satellite dish launch. He said many people couldn't get that dish to work due to clearance issues. He also said I was the first person he ran into with refurb deal.

Maybe we need a new poll on how many people got brought a second unit at installation time.


----------



## Arcady

I received my unit today: A refurbished DSR-704. It came with brand new accessories, including a brand new access card, but no manuals. DirecTV still has not set up an appointment or called to schedule one.


----------



## keefer37

My replacement for the dead HDVR2 they sent came today via FedEx. It's a Samsung SIR-S4080R.


----------



## RobD

Another question:

What does this committment mean? Do we have to keep DTV service for a year or is it that the new receiver has to be kept activated for a year?

What I'm wondering is this:
I activate the refurb unit before the installer comes out.
I let the installer activate whatever new unit he brings out. This gives me a 1-yr commit.
I then de-activate the refurb unit (since I bought it for spare parts).
Now, can I de-activate this new unit before the 1-yr commit is over, or do I have to pay service on it for a year?

I figure this new unit might be worth keeping in the closet, since it seems to be free.

Thoughts? Facts? No speculation, please!


----------



## farleyruskz

The commitment is only to keep Total Choice programming for one year; DIRECTV does not care if you deactivate any of the receivers during that timeframe.


----------



## jizzo

I ordered mine on 2/1 and said that I was relocating a unit and set up an install date for 2/8. Just like everyone else and HDVR2 came Fedex today (left by the front door) and I imagine tomorrow the installer will show up with another unit . It did not come with an activation card and the paperwork that came with it has instructions for my replacement unit. I am adding not replacing. Now for the dumb question: Is the HDVR2 a 40 hr unit ? My guess is yes. It was manufactured 3/19/03 and came with a brand new peanut remote.


----------



## rentz

jizzo said:


> I ordered mine on 2/1 and said that I was relocating a unit and set up an install date for 2/8. Just like everyone else and HDVR2 came Fedex today (left by the front door) and I imagine tomorrow the installer will show up with another unit . It did not come with an activation card and the paperwork that came with it has instructions for my replacement unit. I am adding not replacing. Now for the dumb question: Is the HDVR2 a 40 hr unit ? My guess is yes. It was manufactured 3/19/03 and came with a brand new peanut remote.


i believe it is a 40hr unit.
mine came with a foil wrapped activation card and new shrinkwrapped accessories.


----------



## tgr131

Hey, is it possible to request a specific installer on this refurb deal? I have an installer that I have used several times who does top notch work. 

Thanks,

David


----------



## Tilllinderman

Just got my HDVR2 via FedEx, and have installer coming out on next monday, 2/13 to install it. What are the chances he'll bring a r15 to install and I'll have both?


----------



## tortio

Did anyone in Atlanta get a unit shipped via Fedex? I ordered on the 27th and never got one; just the refurb R10 the installer brought. I seem to be in the vast minority.


----------



## jizzo

rentz said:


> i believe it is a 40hr unit.
> mine came with a foil wrapped activation card and new shrinkwrapped accessories.


No foil wrap and no shrink wrap, just cheap plastic and the remote out of the bag bouncing around the box. I guess 80.87 a month doesn't rate...


----------



## Tonedeaf

Received my HDVR2 from Fedex on my door yesterday. Took today off as my daughter was sick and did the zipper hacks on it. That is some cool stuff. Have to now figure out all that I can do now.  My "install" is not unti the 18th, just need 1 more line ran to my master room where I had an R15. Need to figure out what I am gonna do with this one now. Wonder if I should take the one the installer is going to bring aswell just for the HD in it. Moved my main R10 one to the master and the hacked HDVR2 is now in my media room networked to my PC.


----------



## djeffries21

I received a DVR-40 today. Installer scheduled for 2/13 see what happens. I ordered on 2/3 showed up today 2/7 not bad.


----------



## Tilllinderman

djeffries21 said:


> I received a DVR-40 today. Installer scheduled for 2/13 see what happens. I ordered on 2/3 showed up today 2/7 not bad.


 Also in the rockford area (Candlewick) and just got off the phone with the install company and they said the installer would bring out a tivo for me, so I guess that means I'll have to decide which one I want. or if I want to keep both


----------



## bengalfreak

Received mine today. A refurbed Philips DSR-704. I was hoping for a non-rid unit because they are so much easier to activate in the future. Just pop in the access card from a previously activated unit, call 1-800-DirecTV, enter a 3 digit extension number and voila. New activation with no commitment hassles.


----------



## SteelersFan

rentz said:


> i believe it is a 40hr unit.
> mine came with a foil wrapped activation card and new shrinkwrapped accessories.


Technically its a 35 hour unit.


----------



## jimbop99

I received my Hughes last week and it replaced my STB in the bedroom. The installer showed up this morning thinking he was installing an R15. He called his office and proceeded to run a second line and install a new powered multiswitch. This my second upgrade since I originally had the system put in 9 years ago and have had some really nice and accommodating service techs.


----------



## Goattee

I ordered on 1/31. An RCA DVR39 arrived via FedEx today (2/7/06) as scheduled-- CSR had given me the tracking number.

Installation is scheduled for 2/11 am. I'll let you know whether installer arrives with another box.

EDITED and added:

(I made sure that the installation CSR updated my record because the computer directions said I needed a 3x4 multiswitch-- when in fact I will need either 5 or 7 depending on whether there's also an R15 coming.)

This box arrived with 3.1 and the access card. I activated it successfully.

[Now I have to learn how to work a remote in a room with 2 TiVOs.]


----------



## innocentfreak

jizzo said:


> I ordered mine on 2/1 and said that I was relocating a unit and set up an install date for 2/8. Just like everyone else and HDVR2 came Fedex today (left by the front door) and I imagine tomorrow the installer will show up with another unit . It did not come with an activation card and the paperwork that came with it has instructions for my replacement unit. I am adding not replacing. Now for the dumb question: Is the HDVR2 a 40 hr unit ? My guess is yes. It was manufactured 3/19/03 and came with a brand new peanut remote.


Thats the same way both mine and my fathers came. We called and they sent out new access cards via Fedex.


----------



## rentz

im calling now to get rid of this blasted r15 they gave me instead of installing my hdvr2. i gave it an honest shot, and i HATE it. now to try and keep from getting charged for it or having a service commitment. ill gladly send it back if they send me a ups label


----------



## djeffries21

Tilllinderman said:


> Also in the rockford area (Candlewick) and just got off the phone with the install company and they said the installer would bring out a tivo for me, so I guess that means I'll have to decide which one I want. or if I want to keep both


Candlewick huh? I work with someone who lives out there.


----------



## JillupM

Yesterday I received a refurbished series 2 non-R10 by fed-ex. Today the installer came and insisted he needed to install a new R15. He said he didn't hear me tell him about the other one. So we got two DVRs from the deal.


----------



## marklyn

I'm jealous that so many people are receiving their series 2 DirecTivos a few days after placing their order. I checked several times and it appears the only way I'm going to get mine is when the installer brings it and I'm guessing it will be a R10 instead of what I want (HDVR2).

I wonder why some folks are getting shipped their boxes and some are only getting them from installers?

Life really isn't fair. bleh!


----------



## Rainy Dave

Installer came today. Very professional guy. He did the new drop right where I wanted it. Walked through the setup to make sure the system was functioning correctly. 

When I called to activate it I had to go back and forth with the CSR about the extended committment. We finally came to the agreement that it didn't need to extended 2 more years. 

Overall, not too bad of an experience. 

The kids were ecstatic to have their own Mr. TiVo!


----------



## Goattee

marklyn said:


> I wonder why some folks are getting shipped their boxes and some are only getting them from installers?


I assume there is a very good explanation. DTV must have polled their installation partners and determined which ones have DirecTiVO stock. For areas where the installer is not able to fulfill, the company just ships 'em out from their central facility direct to customer. (I'll bet that they're stocked at the FedEx hangar because they're coming out of Memphis.)

But I am amazed at how the installers are arriving with R15's and have no awareness of the DVR Blowout. Many of us will be able to do knowledgeable comparisons of TiVO vs. Murdoch/NDS boxes.


----------



## Wolffpack

Goattee said:


> I assume there is a very good explanation. DTV must have polled their installation partners and determined which ones have DirecTiVO stock. For areas where the installer is not able to fulfill, the company just ships 'em out from their central facility direct to customer. (I'll bet that they're stocked at the FedEx hangar because they're coming out of Memphis.)
> 
> But I am amazed at how the installers are arriving with R15's and have no awareness of the DVR Blowout. Many of us will be able to do knowledgeable comparisons of TiVO vs. Murdoch/NDS boxes.


So true.

Not sure on the scheduling. I ordered mine 02/02. Called tonight it shipped today for delivery 02/09. Install is scheduled for 02/10. I'm really hoping for a HDVR2 being delivered Thursday and an installer with an R15 and a cascadable multiswitch (my current 4x8 is full) on Friday. Two DVRs and a new multiswitch for $14.95+tax....not too shabby.


----------



## tabmag

Ordered 2/3, received by FedEx refurbed RCA DVR40 today (2/7). Came with bag of cables, remote, batteries, and sealed access card.


----------



## Arcady

I just opened up my DSR-704, and one of the chip heatsinks is missing. It has leftover glue on it. I wonder how long this thing will run until that chip burns itself out...


----------



## bnm81002

or270 said:


> Received a refurb Philips DSR704 by Fed-Ex Today, called and activated it with no problem, CSR says one year commitment on my account now, heck I thought my account was on a 2 year.


hey my shipment also shows 13.5 pounds, hoping that it's the Philips DSR704 as well, since I have one of them already, really don't want an R10 or R15, so that I can hack with "The Zipper" on the Philips unit(fingers crossed)


----------



## codespy

Arcady said:


> I just opened up my DSR-704, and one of the chip heatsinks is missing. It has leftover glue on it. I wonder how long this thing will run until that chip burns itself out...


What did your receiver info on DTV.com indicate- RCA, HNS, or DTV?

Also, should we now apply science to our shipped items? Mine is scheduled to arrive Wed. The shipping weight is 12.3 lbs. My receiver info at DTV shows HNS. What receiver am I getting that weighs 12.3 lbs including the box and accessories?

I can't take the suspense!!!!!


----------



## Arcady

My account indicated hns but I got the 704. The shipping weight was 14lb according to the fedex label.

I am not activating this box, since I don't believe it will last with the missing heatsink. I will request a replacement from D* tomorrow.


----------



## crkeehn

codespy said:


> What did your receiver info on DTV.com indicate- RCA, HNS, or DTV?
> 
> Also, should we now apply science to our shipped items? Mine is scheduled to arrive Wed. The shipping weight is 12.3 lbs. My receiver info at DTV shows HNS. What receiver am I getting that weighs 12.3 lbs including the box and accessories?
> 
> I can't take the suspense!!!!!


I hope I can answer your question today. I was supposed to get my DVR yesterday, it didn't arrive so I hope it will come today. I checked FedEx tracking a few minutes ago and it still shows "on truck" with a scheduled delivery of yesterday.

My shipping info also shows a shipping weight of 12.3 lbs and my account shows a phantom HNS just like yours.

edit... The FedEx tracking shows a shipping date now, the delivery date has been removed.


----------



## JustJ

I got mine delivered (via Penske not FedEx) yesterday, a RCA DVR40, 'my equipment' also said "hns". No shipping label info, nothin, just a barcode sticker that said "FedEx relabel". Here's my thought/question, whatever, as far as the missing heatsink, I assume that these machines will be or are covered as a regular piece of equipment and replacement shouldn't be a problem, but, "How did you find out about the heatsink sir?" "I opened the machine," "Sorry sir, void, no replacement". If these mechanical problems are obviously possible, do we wait for the inevitable, or play dumb while knowing the problem? Or, just suck it up as $15 for a parts machine? Is this a "gift horse's mouth"? I don't know, call me dumb if I'm missin somethin.
J


----------



## beartrap

My refurbished DTivo arrived this morning. It's a RCA DVR40. Is this hackable? I'm surprised, because the front of the unit looks exactly like my R10 (except for the RCA graphics). Everything appears to be in order, although I haven't yet hooked it up. It came with a manual for a Hughes unit.


----------



## SteelersFan

beartrap said:


> My refurbished DTivo arrived this morning. It's a RCA DVR40. Is this hackable? I'm surprised, because the front of the unit looks exactly like my R10 (except for the RCA graphics). Everything appears to be in order, although I haven't yet hooked it up. It came with a manual for a Hughes unit.


Yes it is. Check the Underground Forum for more info.


----------



## crkeehn

Just a follow up to my earlier post today. FedEx dropped it off this morning, I won't know what I got till tonight. So much for requiring a signature, FedEx just dropped and ran, my wife discovered it when she went out to get the mail and almost tripped over it.


----------



## pearkel

How are you guys finding out your tracking #? When I look at my account online it says no shipping required.


----------



## crkeehn

pearkel said:


> How are you guys finding out your tracking #? When I look at my account online it says no shipping required.


I called customer service. He confirmed that the unit was being shipped and gave me the tracking number. The status on the order showed "Not Applicable."


----------



## llowrey

beartrap said:


> My refurbished DTivo arrived this morning. It's a RCA DVR40. Is this hackable? I'm surprised, because the front of the unit looks exactly like my R10 (except for the RCA graphics). Everything appears to be in order, although I haven't yet hooked it up. It came with a manual for a Hughes unit.


I got the same thing, RCA DVR40. I've hacked it and have been pleased to find out that the ethernet speed is about 4-5x that of my R10. With my R10 I usually only get about 0.6MB/s but with the DVR40 I'm doing about 2.6MB/s. So now my challenge is to shuffle things to make the new DVR40 my primary TiVo and use my R10 as a MRV client.


----------



## 15968

llowrey said:


> I got the same thing, RCA DVR40. I've hacked it and have been pleased to find out that the ethernet speed is about 4-5x that of my R10. With my R10 I usually only get about 0.6MB/s but with the DVR40 I'm doing about 2.6MB/s. So now my challenge is to shuffle things to make the new DVR40 my primary TiVo and use my R10 as a MRV client.


I didn't think the R10 could have that stuff enabled without removing and redoing the prom. Did you do that?


----------



## skw

crkeehn said:


> I called customer service. He confirmed that the unit was being shipped and gave me the tracking number. The status on the order showed "Not Applicable."


When I e-mailed Customer Service (I didn't feel like holding for an hour) I was told in no uncertain terms that the unit was not being shipped, that it would be coming with the installer. Then the next evening when I got home it was waiting for me. It came via Fed Ex.

Now I have postponed my install date to ensure that the unit is installed, activated, and working properly before I cancel the install.

Now where did I put my coax crimper? It takes me longer to do each crimp , but mine look nice and neat and perfectly hexagonal, whereas the ones the installer did look like they were done with a pair of pliers.


----------



## llowrey

MikeF said:


> I didn't think the R10 could have that stuff enabled without removing and redoing the prom. Did you do that?


Yes, I removed the factory prom and soldered on a socket and threw in a hacked prom. In retrospect I think it is more effort than the R10 is worth given the poor ethernet speed.


----------



## willardcpa

skw said:


> .....
> Now I have postponed my install date to ensure that the unit is installed, activated, and working properly before I cancel the install.....


But if you postpone the install, how will it ever get installed?


----------



## notanotheracct

ordered sunday night, recieved a hughes HDVR2 today via fed ex, no installation date made and i haven't been called about one yet. can anyone tell me if this unit is RID?

i've got an r10 already and i'm not sure which one to use either, all i really want is to upgrade the space - can anyone give me a good comparison between what the HDVR2 can be hacked to do that the r10 can't?


----------



## Tonedeaf

notanotheracct said:


> ordered sunday night, recieved a hughes HDVR2 today via fed ex, no installation date made and i haven't been called about one yet. can anyone tell me if this unit is RID?
> 
> i've got an r10 already and i'm not sure which one to use either, all i really want is to upgrade the space - can anyone give me a good comparison between what the HDVR2 can be hacked to do that the r10 can't?


No it is not RID. I had to make a call to retention phone number to not get one of the Pleebs for activation. My first call was some guy that hardly spoke English, or was muffling everything into his headset. Said he cannot activate a receiver without an RID. I immediately called 800-824-9081 and got someone that activated me with no issues.

The HDVR2 can be hacked with everything on the Zipper. The R10 cannot. You can upgrade size of drive on both units rather easily.

Replaced my main room's R10 with the hacked and upgraded HDVR2. Then proceeded to replace my master bed's R15 with the R10.


----------



## joedoc

I just finished activating the DVR40 (Hughes) that arrived this morning via Fedex. Had a couple of interesting bumps along the way.

After finally getting the setup completed, it attempted to dial out. Phone didn't work. Couldn't figure out why. The phone jack is on the opposite wall, so I have to use a wireless phone jack to get a phone line to the receiver. The phone test said it wasn't getting a dialtone. Stuck a phone in the jack...sure enough, no tone. Temporarily ran the cable across the room to complete the phone setup. Truns out the wireless phone jack module by the receiver is bad (the other one works). We had a lightning event here last summer, which is probably when it died...I never heard a complaint from the old receiver, but now I guess I need a new one.

Call customer service to activate the unit and remove the old one. After 45 minutes on line (and that was using the special 'you're a great customer" phone line), the nice CSR and I walked through the setup. She asked me for the RID number. I had the card number, the serial number, no RID number. (I seem to recall having one of these on my Tivo R10). She kept trying to get me activated, but no joy. She finally sought some help and they got it working. She came back and told me about some problem with last year's MLB-EI not expiring..."it's really convoluted" she said. Cool, no problem.

I was in the middle of asking her to cancel my Friday morning installation appointment when the phone made a noise and went dead. I'll call them tonight...I'm not waiting another hour for that.

After everything I went through to just get the order places, I'm happy this is finally over.


----------



## jizzo

Tonedeaf said:


> No it is not RID. I had to make a call to retention phone number to not get one of the Pleebs for activation. My first call was some guy that hardly spoke English, or was muffling everything into his headset. Said he cannot activate a receiver without an RID. I immediately called 800-824-9081 and got someone that activated me with no issues.
> 
> The HDVR2 can be hacked with everything on the Zipper. The R10 cannot. You can upgrade size of drive on both units rather easily.
> 
> Replaced my main room's R10 with the hacked and upgraded HDVR2. Then proceeded to replace my master bed's R15 with the R10.


That phone number is magic.  I called and somebody answered immediately. I told her the HDVR2 that was delivered yesterday did not have an access card so she hooked me up with the people that send them. They charged $ 20 and credited $ 20 to my account for the card. If the installer brings another unit,depending on the unit, I will just use that one and mail the card back.


----------



## jizzo

Installer arrived with an R15....Guess I'll take it for the spare room.


----------



## s11018

Is this offer still valid ? I tried the DVR4ME in the offer code prompt on the web-site and it didn't work.

Thanks.


----------



## 15968

Offer is good until Feb 28, 2006 or until supplies run out. You may want to try again, but be warned at least one person said they had multiple charges on their card and they never got the order to go through. Others tried tons of times (this was before D* fixed some bug that caused some peole to get an error when trying to do ths offer) and never got extra charges on their card.


----------



## crkeehn

I promised that I would get back when I saw what I got. I got a refurbished RCA DVR40. It came with the cables, remote, new card and manual. My installation is scheduled for Friday morning and as we want the receiver installed in a new room and need two lines run, I'll have the installer do it.


----------



## Rob Dawn

I actually had an RCA Series 2 35-hour one shipped to me AND the installer brought a 100-hour one that I assume was an R15 - I couldn't find a model # anywhere on the box, but there was no TiVo symbol anywhere to be found on the box.
I went with the RCA since I already had it completely connected and in the bedroom entertainment center and many people seem to be having problems with the R15.
The installer just made the phone call to DirecTV to turn it on and deactivate the old receiver.

Rob


----------



## goony

Wolffpack said:


> I ordered mine 02/02. Called tonight it shipped today for delivery 02/09.


Ditto here. I called DirecTV (the number they list next to your order for making changes to your order) and got my FedEx tracking number... strange that I ordered on 02/02 and it did not ship until 02/07. Coming from Memphis to central Ohio, 13.5 lbs. ship weight.

A few days ago I went to my DirecTV account web page and pushed my 'scheduled install' from 02/09 to 02/24 - that should give me time to get the DTivo and do a 'self install - self activation' and then cancel the install droid coming out.

Since I just want it for a spare I'm going to temporarily remove an active unit, get this new box authorized, wait a day or two, de-auth it and put it back in its box.


----------



## marklyn

I decided to cancel my order today since the installer was supposed to come tomorrow. I was able to find out who the installation company was and called them first to see if they knew what they were bringing, they said it'd be a R15. I explained to them I wanted a last year model and called DTV back and talked to a drone and cancelled my order.

Looks like I'll be ebaying my way to a HDVR. I know I'll pay more for one that way but at least I'll get the exact model I want: HDVR2.

This has been exhausting.


----------



## 15968

If you read the threads here, you should know that D* is FedEx'ing you a box and this is the one that will be teh Series 2. Your order status may show not applicable,and your email probably said that its being delivered by the installer, but both of these are incorrect, it really will be shipped. The installer will probably bring an R15 out but you can refuse that and just hook up the Series 2. Will be interesting to see what happens though since you cancelled your order already.


----------



## JohnTivo

For those that called to get a tracking number, what have you told the drones at D*? When I called the sales support line, I was fed the line that an installer will be bringing me a new box... Nothing I said would even get them to search for a tracking number....


----------



## rentz

JohnTivo said:


> For those that called to get a tracking number, what have you told the drones at D*? When I called the sales support line, I was fed the line that an installer will be bringing me a new box... Nothing I said would even get them to search for a tracking number....


all i did was ask if i could get the tracking number for the tivo unit being sent to me, and she had no problems finding the info, and called fedex for me even because there was some issue with the deliver.


----------



## beartrap

s11018 said:


> Is this offer still valid ? I tried the DVR4ME in the offer code prompt on the web-site and it didn't work.
> 
> Thanks.


Sounds like we may have cleared them out. Entering the "DVR4ME" code now generates the following message:

Please double-check the offer code. Did you enter it correctly? If it's right, then that offer must have expired. To see our current offers, please clear the code and click "Continue." *If you are responding to the TiVo promotion, we are temporarily sold out.* Please check back at a later time.


----------



## 15968

beartrap said:


> Sounds like we may have cleared them out. Entering the "DVR4ME" code now generates the following message:


That, or I wonder if they realized they are giving away double the receivers and have stopped it due to the confusion...


----------



## Boston Fan

beartrap said:


> Sounds like we may have cleared them out. Entering the "DVR4ME" code now generates the following message:
> 
> Please double-check the offer code. Did you enter it correctly? If it's right, then that offer must have expired. To see our current offers, please clear the code and click "Continue." *If you are responding to the TiVo promotion, we are temporarily sold out.* Please check back at a later time.


Just got the same message. Of course, it's no wonder that they are running out - they keep sending everyone two!


----------



## marklyn

MikeF said:


> If you read the threads here, you should know that D* is FedEx'ing you a box and this is the one that will be teh Series 2. Your order status may show not applicable,and your email probably said that its being delivered by the installer, but both of these are incorrect, it really will be shipped. The installer will probably bring an R15 out but you can refuse that and just hook up the Series 2. Will be interesting to see what happens though since you cancelled your order already.


I don't think this is the case Mike. I ordered mine Jan 29th and on the 30th it showed 'shipped' in the status. I called the next day to see if I could get a tracking number and the drones couldn't help me out, was transfered around and ultimately one CSR/Supervisor said they couldn't actually tell what the status was.

From what I read here, those that did get them shipped, got them much quicker. It's already been about 10-11 days since my original order. If it does come, oh well.


----------



## bnm81002

whoa, thank goodness I didn't wait on this offer, I ordered on 2-1 and expected delivery on 2-10, dying to know what I'm getting, hope it's not an R10 or R15, it's 13.5 pounds for the shipment


----------



## Boston Fan

JohnTivo said:


> For those that called to get a tracking number, what have you told the drones at D*? When I called the sales support line, I was fed the line that an installer will be bringing me a new box... Nothing I said would even get them to search for a tracking number....


When I first called (right after I ordered), I got the same line about the installer. This time I called the 800 number from the confirmation email, and the CSR rep pulled up a FeEx tracking # for a 12.3lb package sheduled for delivery tomorrow. In the first call I think I gave too much info by stating that my shipping status said N/A. They assumed it would be brought by the installer, and never even looked it up. The second time I just asked for the tracking number, and she immediately looked it up.

Based on what others have gotten, any sense of what receiver I'll get in a 12.3 lbs package?


----------



## hyde76

13 lb box just showed up at my office. HDVR2-R (Refurb, I'd imagine). Hooking up tonight, zippering this weekend. My first attempt at hacking, and I'm a nerd.


----------



## scalo

Boston Fan said:


> When I first called (right after I ordered), I got the same line about the installer. This time I called the 800 number from the confirmation email, and the CSR rep pulled up a FeEx tracking # for a 12.3lb package sheduled for delivery tomorrow. In the first call I think I gave too much info by stating that my shipping status said N/A. They assumed it would be brought by the installer, and never even looked it up.  The second time I just asked for the tracking number, and she immediately looked it up.
> 
> Based on what others have gotten, any sense of what receiver I'll get in a 12.3 lbs package?


Judging by the size and since it was the same size as mine it may be a hughes SD-DVR40


----------



## innocentfreak

I hooked up my HDVR2 and it seemed to take forever to get the satellite info when it first booted and actually said it failed trying to acquire after sitting at 90% for a while. Should be I concerned or were these units known for this? I never had this happen with my other Dtivos.


----------



## 15968

What type of dish do you have? My refurb SD-DVR40 when I booted did the same thing. Turns out it was not in the default setting and was trying to aquire as if I had a 3 arm dish (I only have a standard 1 arm dish). When I redid the dish setup to 1 arm, it went much quicker and with no errors.


----------



## innocentfreak

MikeF said:


> What type of dish do you have? My refurb SD-DVR40 when I booted did the same thing. Turns out it was not in the default setting and was trying to aquire as if I had a 3 arm dish (I only have a standard 1 arm dish). When I redid the dish setup to 1 arm, it went much quicker and with no errors.


Hmm never thought of that...I will have to check that out. I forget what dish I have lol.


----------



## tecnofile

Placed my order on 2/3 and I got a call last night confirming the installer coming out on Friday. This afternoon Fedex delivered a HDVR2! Wonder what the installer will bring? We were kinda hoping for the R15.. we already have 1 R15 and have been using it for a month or so and havent had any problems with it... of course we have never used any of the tivo units before so maybe that why the R15 seems fine to us.


----------



## codespy

Ordered mine on 2/3, got tracking info on 2/6 and they pushed back delivery to 2/9. Tracking info does show up on fedupx so I know its coming. I told a relative about the promotion on 2/6 and she ordered it mid-day. It was delivered to her 2/8 in the morning. She lives 10 miles from me. I am still waiting for mine. WTF? She got a HDVR2.


----------



## tortio

marklyn said:


> I don't think this is the case Mike. I ordered mine Jan 29th and on the 30th it showed 'shipped' in the status. I called the next day to see if I could get a tracking number and the drones couldn't help me out, was transfered around and ultimately one CSR/Supervisor said they couldn't actually tell what the status was.
> 
> From what I read here, those that did get them shipped, got them much quicker. It's already been about 10-11 days since my original order. If it does come, oh well.


Indeed this is the case. I never got a fedex shipment. I called that the CSR said I had no tracking order and the installer would bring it. Every day when I come home I hope that there will be a fedex shipment waiting for me. Every day I am disappointed but am getting used to it!

I did call the installer and they did bring me a refurbed R10; they *were* going to bring me a R15. While I would have preferred one that was hackable, I am certainly happy with the R10. Plus, I did get a killer multi-switch from the installer, too.


----------



## DVC California

Ordered online 1/30.
Shipped 2/01 (Memphis, Tennessee).
FedEx Ground delivered 2/07.
Hughes HDVR2 - Refurbished.
Installed myself using my existing card from RCA receiver.
DirecTV had "ping" it to authorize.


----------



## curbside

Tonedeaf said:


> No it is not RID. I had to make a call to retention phone number to not get one of the Pleebs for activation. My first call was some guy that hardly spoke English, or was muffling everything into his headset. Said he cannot activate a receiver without an RID. I immediately called 800-824-9081 and got someone that activated me with no issues.


Thank you. Thank you. Thank you for this information. I had the same problem. I went through 2 CSRs and neither one of them could activate my unit. The second CSR was sending me a replacement! I called the 800 number above and she activated it with no problem and canceled my replacement unit.


----------



## vader14

got the rca dvr39 tonight. it was missing the access card door. anyone know a place to get a replacement?


----------



## JohnTivo

Boston Fan said:


> When I first called (right after I ordered), I got the same line about the installer. This time I called the 800 number from the confirmation email, and the CSR rep pulled up a FeEx tracking # for a 12.3lb package sheduled for delivery tomorrow. In the first call I think I gave too much info by stating that my shipping status said N/A. They assumed it would be brought by the installer, and never even looked it up. The second time I just asked for the tracking number, and she immediately looked it up.
> 
> Based on what others have gotten, any sense of what receiver I'll get in a 12.3 lbs package?


Thanks for the info... Called again and just asked what the tracking number was this time... "no problem sir, it is....."

The package is scheduled for delivery tomorrow as well... 12.3 pounds.


----------



## crkeehn

Boston Fan said:


> When I first called (right after I ordered), I got the same line about the installer. This time I called the 800 number from the confirmation email, and the CSR rep pulled up a FeEx tracking # for a 12.3lb package sheduled for delivery tomorrow. In the first call I think I gave too much info by stating that my shipping status said N/A. They assumed it would be brought by the installer, and never even looked it up. The second time I just asked for the tracking number, and she immediately looked it up.
> 
> Based on what others have gotten, any sense of what receiver I'll get in a 12.3 lbs package?


The FedEx tracking indicated that I would receive a 12.3 lbs package also. I received it yesterday, the label on the box said 13 lbs and it was an RCA DVR40. Based on the survey results, you will probably get exactly what the offer intended, a refurbished 40 Gig Series 2. I would suggest that you check the packaging, some people have gotten more or less than others and some units have come missing doors etc.

My shipment appeared to be one of the good ones. I received the DVR40, access card, remote with batteries (I was tempted to sneak the remote out last night and test it by taking control of the Samsung we presently have, it would have driven my kids nuts.) An S-Video cable, AV cable and phone cable (neatly packaged together) and a manual which was interestingly enough, for a Hughes receiver.


----------



## beanpoppa

Same here. Mine was set up for zip code 88888, for an oval 3 LNB dish. I had to go back into the dish setup, and correct it for a round dual LNB dish.



MikeF said:


> What type of dish do you have? My refurb SD-DVR40 when I booted did the same thing. Turns out it was not in the default setting and was trying to aquire as if I had a 3 arm dish (I only have a standard 1 arm dish). When I redid the dish setup to 1 arm, it went much quicker and with no errors.


----------



## ChrisL

Refurbed Hughes series 2 just showed up here.


----------



## dylanursula

Has anyone attempted to activate both their shipped Tivo and the one the installer bought afterwards???


----------



## amcanzo

A Hughes series 2 was delivered via Fedex, Called to activate it, 1st call was an indian sounding person, hung up. Called again got someone I could understand. Told her I wanted to activate, and it was from the TIVO Blowout, she said no problem , then asked for the serial #, Card #, and the Reciever ID?. Told her that the older ones do not have a Receiver ID, she said the screen is asking for one. She said I'll just hit enter and see what happens, The picture turned on and it was activated. She said it "may" go off again and if it does just call back. I had very little problems with this whole promotion, Now we will see if the installer brings one out on Weds.......
Might just keep it


----------



## rentz

dylanursula said:


> Has anyone attempted to activate both their shipped Tivo and the one the installer bought afterwards???


i had the r15 activated for a few hours till i decided i hated it and called to deactivate it, then activate the hdvr2 i was sent.
but i havent actually kept both activated at once, now im just waiting to see if they try to charge me for the r15 that i never asked for


----------



## joedoc

A followup based on what I've read here since yesterday...

Some people mentioned foul-ups with their setups. When I fied mine up, it was set to use an oval dish (which I have) with three installed LNBs (bzzzzt...I have two). I was only half paying attention, so I hit select to let it auto detect the dish, and of course it took forever and gave me warnings. It also choked on downloading the gude, since it was searching for a signal that wasn't there.

I also wasn't looking when I hooked up the coax to the receiver. I'm only using one receiver, but I connected the coax to "receiver 2" and that just slowed things down.

Then I found the bad wireless phone jack I mentioned in my post yesterday.

Eventually, I got it all right.

In the activiation call to the CSR, I had a similar issue with the issue about the RID. She couldn't get it to activate because her system needed a RID number, which I told her repeatedly this unit didn't have. As I mentioned yesterday, she got some help, then told me some story about my MLB-EI from last year "not expiring." Whatever the probelm might have been, they got it working. 

I've seen now that people are getting messages that these units are not currently available. Too bad; I just told my father-in-law about the deal.


----------



## RobD

rentz said:


> i had the r15 activated for a few hours till i decided i hated it and called to deactivate it, then activate the hdvr2 i was sent.
> but i havent actually kept both activated at once, now im just waiting to see if they try to charge me for the r15 that i never asked for


And if you check your account online, does it mention whether you have a one-year committment or not?


----------



## rentz

RobD said:


> And if you check your account online, does it mention whether you have a one-year committment or not?


says no annual commitment


----------



## SHO

Ordered Feb 7th received Feb 9th Fed Ex. This HDVR2 has the 3.1.1 software. Will it update the software to the 6.2 automatically? I haven't done the activation yet. 

Thanks
SHO


----------



## JohnTivo

SHO,

Yes, 6.2 will automatically download after a couple of "call-ins"...


----------



## SHO

Is the next thing to do is get a larger hard drive and zipper it? I have been away from this a long time and forgot all the steps. I have been reading and it seems easier than before. 

thanks for the quick response!!!!!!!!!

SHO


----------



## weasbri

I got one shipped, and then an installer showed up a couple of days later (I didn't need one, but they came anyway). He also had a unit with him and was very confused by the whole thing.


----------



## DvrDad

Here's my lovely ta


----------



## DvrDad

Here's my lovely experience with the dvr4me deal. I received a refurbished RCA dvr40 about a week and half ago and everything worked great after it was activated. A couple of days later when I was watching t.v. for about an hour the menus started freezing on me. It even took me about 10 minutes to start a movie I had just recorded. I spoke to level two tech support and they finally decided to replace it with another refurbished unit.

Yesterday I received a Samsung 80gb dvr and after I installed it there was no audio, but I did have all of the menu noises. I did all of the tech support fun again and then finally I was transferred to another department to see if I could get a new unit. I was told that I would have to pay $99.00 for the new unit and another $99.00 for installation. She also told me that I must return all of the receivers or I'll be charged $400.00 for each. She told me no new unit and sent me back to tech support.

Now I'm going to receive my third dvr and hope that this one will work. I was also told that they will be sending me two return labels for the RCA and Samsung dvrs. I told tech support that I guess they'll have to keep sending dvr's until they eventually get it right. They kept telling me that they were sorry but really couldn't do anything about it.

DvrDad


----------



## goony

SHO said:


> Is the next thing to do is get a larger hard drive and zipper it? I have been away from this a long time and forgot all the steps.


Yep, Zipper method is 'da bomb'... long ago I did upgrade on my HDVR2s to V4.01 from V3.1.1 and the old method was ugly & crude compared to Zipper.


----------



## goony

goony said:


> Coming from Memphis to central Ohio, 13.5 lbs. ship weight.


Mr. FedEx just left, I have an icy-cold Philips DSR704 with a bag of cables and a peanut remote just floating around in the plain brown box. Some thoughtful person has already installed a set of batteries in the remote! 

I'll have to wait until it warms up to power it up and see how it acts, what version of s/w it has, will it record, etc.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Ordered on Feb 4. Chose "Replace" an existing receiver. Installation scheduled for the 24th.
Online account has always said "Not Applicable" under Shipping
Called today to try to get a tracking number. CSR insisted it would come with the installer and there was no tracking number.
30 minutes later the FedEx driver delivered an HDVR2.
Haven't activated it yet but everything appears to be in order, including a new access card.

Since it now appears they've run out of units, I'm glad I jumped on this one and want to thank folks here for tipping off those of us who didn't get the original email.


----------



## amcanzo

I have ver 3.1.1 software on mine. I can not call in as it does not work with Vonage, 
I took it to a friends house to finish set-up. Will it still need to call in a few more times to get updated? 
Also if I use the zipper do I have to wait until I have 6.2?


----------



## rentz

so does anyone know if we will get charged for the r15's the installers brought? or if i will get charged for not activating it?


----------



## everklier

i got a rca dvr40 on feb 2. after setting it up and making the daily calls a few times, it downloaded 6.2 right away. my install was today. APEX showed up with a r15. i had him activate it since it was basically free. 

i just logged into my account online and here is what is says.

02/09/2006 xxxxxxxx6608 No Annual Commitment - Charge $0.00 $0.00 $0.00 

02/09/2006 xxxxxxxx8195 Additional Receiver - Charge $2.00 $0.00 $2.00 

looks like no new commitment. 2 dvrs and instal for $16--not to shabby.


----------



## ChrisL

Set my Hughes HDVR2 up today.

Had 3.1. Made daily call, pulled 6.2

Called D* to activate. Clueless rep. "We dont show a Hughes HDVR2". Got past that, box was activated.

Ensured no annual commitment. Ensured this was a replacement box.

Logged on to check account. No annual commitment, but they did not deactivate my old SAT-B55.

Called back, had old box removed. Reconfirmed no annual commitment. 

Now wait 2 weeks for installer to pull second coax and see if he's got a new DVR for me too.


----------



## JohnTivo

DVR4ME unit just arrived via FedEx--A reconditioned HDVR2, new remote, cables, manual, card.


----------



## jizzo

rentz said:


> so does anyone know if we will get charged for the r15's the installers brought? or if i will get charged for not activating it?


My R15 was 14.95 and the HDVR2 was free.
I was sent a HDVR2 and the installer had an R15. I had the R15 installed and was going to send the HDVR2 back. DTV was sending Fedex today to pick it up. While I was at work I wondered how much it would cost to purchase the HDVR2. So I called 800-824-9081 and asked the rep how much. She said there is no charge and I could keep the unit. I asked her 5 different ways if it was free and to make absolutely sure so the D* police don't come and get me. So free it is and now for the activation.


----------



## jimbop99

amcanzo said:


> I have ver 3.1.1 software on mine. I can not call in as it does not work with Vonage,
> I took it to a friends house to finish set-up. Will it still need to call in a few more times to get updated?
> Also if I use the zipper do I have to wait until I have 6.2?


It will get the 6.2 software within the first few calls and according to step one of the "zipper" process, you need 6.2.


----------



## trainman

I got a DSR704, with remote, cables, manual, and access card. It seems to be working fine, unlike the dead HDVR2 that it's replacing. All is well.


----------



## Wolffpack

FedEX just delivered a RCA DVR39, remote, manual, no cables, no access card. In a plain box with the usual styrofoam packing. Except the box was about an inch larger than the packing all the way around.

Plugged it in, came up fine. Running 3.1.0. Swapped the card from the old Samsung receiver it was replacing, called DTV and it took about 3 minutes to activate.

Install is scheduled for tomorrow. If they bring along an R15 I'll have them put it in the guest bedroom and and another multiswitch as all 8 outputs I have now are being used. At least he won't need to run any cables as the house was prewired.


----------



## bengalfreak

jimbop99 said:


> It will get the 6.2 software within the first few calls and according to step one of the "zipper" process, you need 6.2.


DTivos receive the upgrade from the Satellite, not a phone call.


----------



## Arcady

bengalfreak said:


> DTivos receive the upgrade from the Satellite, not a phone call.


Not any more.


----------



## Boston Fan

***NEWS FLASH***

For those who may have missed out of the 'DVR4ME' promotion, they appear to be in stock again. A friend at work was able to get one this afternoon (Thursday 2/9). I just tried the code a little while ago, and it seemed to still be working.


----------



## Wolffpack

bengalfreak said:


> DTivos receive the upgrade from the Satellite, not a phone call.


That was my understanding, but others say differently.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=286181


----------



## Boston Fan

Argh! FedEx tried to deliver my refurb unit this afternoon, but we missed them! They will attempt delivery tomorrow, as they say it requires a signature. I'll leave a note on my door tomorrow so they will just leave it on our porch.


----------



## codespy

Yes, at 5:45 CST, offer is up and running again! No more Sold Out nag.

Delivered my receiver today, got a HR10-250 w/ 6.2 software!  NOT!!

HDVR2 with svideo, power cord, remote, access card, rca cord, definitely a used unit.


----------



## bnm81002

I got my FED EX delivery today, it was the Philips DSR704, which I was hoping for since I have a Philips unit already, so I am familiar with the unit, I don't have to learn a new unit, is there a warranty for the units that we gotten from this Directv offer? 
from the looks of things inside the box, the remote looks brand new(buttons are not faded or discolored or dirty), all cables supplied, sealed new access card, owner's manual, hope it's working fine when I hook it up and activate service, so that I can "Zipper" both of my units


----------



## vampyl

Problem with freebie dvr. I got an hughes dvr2 in and got it all hooked up and working. After the software update it stopped working! But thankfully directv i just sending out a replacement right away. I was wondering has anyone had this happen to them and if so what replacement did they send to you. They said they could not guarantee any certain type of dvr so i am hoping it wont be a r15. If anyone knows let me know. thanks


----------



## andbye

I got a DVR 40 that won't get beyond the Welcome screen. Tried all the usual stuf - wouldn't work in different location, etc. D* scheduled me for tech appt Friday. Tried to get them to just ship another. They said if tech can't fix; then advise and they will replace with a Tivo type and I return the defective DVR40. Left word with the local Ironwood installer/tech to bring along a TiVo DVR but I am pretty sure he has only R15s. Best solution is if they can fix it but don't expect that It will give me a chance to ask them again about a true under-eve mount for the new 5 Lnb dish they're supposed to be working on.


----------



## marklyn

it finally, finally came, and I had cancelled the order yesterday morning because I was convinced by different CSRs and supervisors at DirecTV that the installer was bringing one. Even says canceled on my status now.

It is a Hughes HDVR2
Order date 01/29
Received date 02/09 (FedEx)
weight: 13lbs
all cables/remote/manuels/access card
mfg date: April 2003

Is this not weird? DirecTV's left hand truly does not know what their right hand is doing in this promotion.


----------



## tortio

tortio said:


> Indeed this is the case. I never got a fedex shipment. I called that the CSR said I had no tracking order and the installer would bring it. Every day when I come home I hope that there will be a fedex shipment waiting for me. Every day I am disappointed but am getting used to it!
> 
> I did call the installer and they did bring me a refurbed R10; they *were* going to bring me a R15. While I would have preferred one that was hackable, I am certainly happy with the R10. Plus, I did get a killer multi-switch from the installer, too.


Well, slap my a$$ and call me pappy!

Guess what was waiting for me when I got home today? A Hughes HDVR2! Just when I thought I wasn't loved! Like the others, DTV said I had no tracking number and that the installer was bringing the unit. So strange, but I am thankful.

I ordered on 1/29 and it sure took it's sweet time getting here. So now I have a refurbed R10 and HDVR2.

Don't know what version software is on the HDVR2, but it did come with manuals, cables, remote and an access card!

I'll activate it this weekend when I get some time. Got to scope out a good deal on a HD and USB ethernet.

Schweet!


----------



## everklier

question--i added the r15 onto my account today. so far no 2 year commitment, but they said that they are going to charge me the $5.99 dvr fee. it this correct even though i bought the lifetime years ago with my first dsr6000?


----------



## GDN

I ordered Sunday night - delivered via FedEx yesterday (Wednesday) - I was home - but didn't have to sign for it - he handed to me and took off. It was and HDVR2. Install is still scheduled through Directv - could care less if someone shows up or not - it is already activated. It came with an older version 3.something software. Forced a call - let it download at 2 AM - and rebooted it this morning. Up and running with 6.2 Cool thing ! Was glad to find the DVR4ME promotion.

I've got an HDVR2 and a Samsung sitting in the closet - both HD gone I would assume - they started the rebooting process - so being able to buy new ones for $49 or free after rebates I never had them fixed. Tempted to hold on to them to upgrade or fix someday - but don't know if I'll ever do it. Are they worth anything?


----------



## Martin Tupper

I ordered one on Tuesday. A Hughes HDVR2-R arrived on Thrusday. But I know why someone else returned it...it is a troubled machine. It will not get past 50% on the acquiring satellite screen. Tried pulling the cables and got past the opening screen into DirevTV Central, but if I try to go to Live TV, it attempts to re-acquire the satellites, and I get stuck at 50% again.


----------



## amcanzo

Martin Tupper said:


> I ordered one on Tuesday. A Hughes HDVR2-R arrived on Thrusday. But I know why someone else returned it...it is a troubled machine. It will not get past 50% on the acquiring satellite screen. Tried pulling the cables and got past the opening screen into DirevTV Central, but if I try to go to Live TV, it attempts to re-acquire the satellites, and I get stuck at 50% again.


Mine acted weird when I first turned it on. The problem was it was set to the wrong dish type. Waited for it to fail, changed the dish type and it acquired the satellite no problem.


----------



## Martin Tupper

amcanzo said:


> Mine acted weird when I first turned it on. The problem was it was set to the wrong dish type. Waited for it to fail, changed the dish type and it acquired the satellite no problem.


No, it picked the right dish. It has attempted to make the daily call and it's on the phone for over an hour, but has been interrupted each time. And I cannot change the dialing prefix to add *70, because any attempt to add a dialing prefix immediately reboots the machine.

I am currently completely clearing the machine and keeping my finger crossed.


----------



## innocentfreak

marklyn said:


> it finally, finally came, and I had cancelled the order yesterday morning because I was convinced by different CSRs and supervisors at DirecTV that the installer was bringing one. Even says canceled on my status now.
> 
> It is a Hughes HDVR2
> Order date 01/29
> Received date 02/09 (FedEx)
> weight: 13lbs
> all cables/remote/manuels/access card
> mfg date: April 2003
> 
> Is this not weird? DirecTV's left hand truly does not know what their right hand is doing in this promotion.


I did the same thing except I placed the order again a day later, but check your credit card. I never got a credit so I kept both units that came.


----------



## New2Tivoky

I have the installer coming tomorrow. Will he take an old receiver or just install the new dvr.
I haven't seen if anyone has said anything about this, just would like to know. Thanks


----------



## jimbop99

New2Tivoky said:


> I have the installer coming tomorrow. Will he take an old receiver or just install the new dvr.
> I haven't seen if anyone has said anything about this, just would like to know. Thanks


He will just install a new one.


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo

New2Tivoky said:


> I have the installer coming tomorrow. Will he take an old receiver or just install the new dvr.
> I haven't seen if anyone has said anything about this, just would like to know. Thanks


My installer wanted to copy the numbers off of the one I was uninstalling but that was it.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Boston Fan said:


> Argh! FedEx tried to deliver my refurb unit this afternoon, but we missed them! They will attempt delivery tomorrow, as they say it requires a signature. I'll leave a not on my door tomorrow so they will just leave it on our porch.


Curious. FedEx just handed it to me, no sig required.


----------



## Boston Fan

Bob Coxner said:


> Curious. FedEx just handed it to me, no sig required.


Great...I get the conscientious FedEx guy! I guess I really do appreciate it, I was just disappointed at not having it when I expected it. Based on the other posts indicating that they were just being left at the door (or the driveway, or on the lawn) that no signature was required. If I had known, I would have left a note yesterday. Ah well, patience is a virtue!


----------



## Boston Fan

I'm just curious: Has anyone that has had an installer come to the house under this promotion had one that arrived WITHOUT a unit?


----------



## nlayton

This was a great deal...........sort of   

I used the web link to order the DVR for $14.95. About 3-4 days later fedex drops off a refurb HDVR2 unit at the door. No one was home they just dropped on the porch.

The installer shows up as scheduled a day or so later as scheduled. He tells me he has my new unit with him??!! So i play a little dumb and say what new unit, I have one that DTV sent me. He then said oh you bought one? I said yes and then he says well if I install that unit I have to charge you $75! So you are better off just taking the unit I have for you give that one to someone else!

So for my $14.95 I got both and HDVR2-40 and a R15 unit that he installed.
After he left I installed the HDVR2 unit myself, called an activited it and I am good to go!!

It woudl have been much better to get 2 HDVR2's but he didn't even have them on the truck.
Anyone run into this?? Kinda of strange don't you think?
And yes I have checked my CC and only 1 charge!!


----------



## dylanursula

nlayton

Did you activate both boxes??? If so, what is your commitment???


----------



## mrpope

when i called to activate my dtivo last night. i got the service rep that was on something. after awhile we got the new box activated. didnt' mention any commitment so i asked and he said that there is never a commitment unless you have a hd tivo or something like that. hard to understand him. didn't even mention that my bill will be more because of the addtional mirror.


----------



## JohnTivo

Word of warning when activating these DVR4ME units, make sure that the CSR does not add the normal commitment to your account. 

Even though the CSR stated there would be no additional commitment when I activated the unit last night, it was still added to my account. It took three phone calls to get it resolved...


----------



## DavidO

Boston Fan said:


> I'm just curious: Has anyone that has had an installer come to the house under this promotion had one that arrived WITHOUT a unit?


I'm not 100% sure, but the installer never _mentioned_ that he had a DVR for me. When he got there, I told him that I had already connected my DVR (1 coax) and activated it before he arrived. I wanted him to run another line & add a multiswitch.


----------



## Teacher Steve

I posted this in another thread. I thought it may be more appropriate to post my question here...

What is involved in the "standard installation" for this promo?

I have two existing RCA DVR 40's (One in master bedroom, and one in the living room) with only one tuner connected for each. Conceivably, if I bought a $16 Tivo to "replace" one of my existing units, would the installer be able to run a second line to BOTH my living room and master bedroom in order to enable dual tuner usage?

I hope my question makes sense...

Thanks,
Teacher Steve


----------



## beartrap

Teacher Steve said:


> I posted this in another thread. I thought it may be more appropriate to post my question here...
> 
> What is involved in the "standard installation" for this promo?
> 
> I have two existing RCA DVR 40's (One in master bedroom, and one in the living room) with only one tuner connected for each. Conceivably, if I bought a $16 Tivo to "replace" one of my existing units, would the installer be able to run a second line to BOTH my living room and master bedroom in order to enable dual tuner usage?
> 
> I hope my question makes sense...
> 
> Thanks,
> Teacher Steve


He MIGHT run a second line to each location, but I think that he would only be obligated to run a second line to the location where you want the "new" TiVo to go.


----------



## deniselane

Boston Fan said:


> I'm just curious: Has anyone that has had an installer come to the house under this promotion had one that arrived WITHOUT a unit?


Yes, my install was today, I received my Hughes box yesterday, hooked it up to the one line I had in there, activated it and waited, when the guy showed up today, and wanted to knwo where it was going, I showed him and told him I already hooked up the unit sent to me yesterday, he asked if I had bought it and I said no, it is the free Tivo one.. he started going on and on abotu how they are bad units, the R15 are way better, I had better purchase that 6.99 a month service thingy.. I told him just install please.. he got pissed, did a crappy job at runnign the wire but oh well, we are movign into our new house in two weeks so I dont care...

now question... I have a samsung and a Hughs Tivo unit, but neother is hooked up to a phoen line, they both have 3.1 software.. shoudl I go ahead and attempt to hook them up tonight before bed and do a daily call???


----------



## nlayton

dylanursula said:


> nlayton
> 
> Did you activate both boxes??? If so, what is your commitment???


I did activate both boxes. I did it one at a time, separate phone calls. It was a 2 year commitment. It was mentioned both times, I assumed it was the same 2 years, not 2 years + 2 more years = 4 years. If that is true then I am upto about 6 years since I bought an HR10-250 (HD) unit not to many months ago.

Maybe I should call and ask? 6 years is a long time to be tied in


----------



## Sue C.

Is there a page that describes what is included with the free installation? I wouldn't mind getting a couple other lines installed, but the room where I would want them is quite a distance from our dish, and on an inside wall that has insulation so they can't just drop it down from the attic space. Also our dish is mounted to a tree and our last installer let it slide, but he did say he's not supposed to. I'm worried that having an installer come might be opening a can of worms. What do you all think?

As far as the Fedex signature/no signature inconsistencies that some of you are having, it may be that those of you who did not need to sign, already have a signature waiver on file with Fedex. If they have a signature waiver, they don't need you to sign unless the shipper explicitly requests it. That's usually only done for very expensive or fragile items.


----------



## rrwantr

Well, I ordered one. Installer showed up today with a R15. He installed and left while I'm argueing to a CSR about no annual commitment. Finally, she says it's a mistake and will take it out. It's also noted in my account, so we'll see if it gets updated. Right now my account online says No annual commitment AND annual commitment. lol 

And what do you know, after all this Fedex shows up with a HDVR2 after the installer leaves. So....what should I do with this now?

If I activate it, will they say I have to have an annual commitment again? I could use another one, but then I'd need to get a multiswitch and run another run for this myself.


----------



## JohnTivo

deniselane said:


> now question... I have a samsung and a Hughs Tivo unit, but neother is hooked up to a phoen line, they both have 3.1 software.. shoudl I go ahead and attempt to hook them up tonight before bed and do a daily call???


The download via phone takes quite awhile... so doing it over night is a good option. Just make sure you babysit the first phone call to make sure it is downloading... sometime it takes a couple of "daily calls" to get the download of 6.2 to initiate.


----------



## JohnTivo

rrwantr said:


> Well, I ordered one. Installer showed up today with a R15. He installed and left while I'm argueing to a CSR about no annual commitment. Finally, she says it's a mistake and will take it out. It's also noted in my account, so we'll see if it gets updated. Right now my account online says No annual commitment AND annual commitment. lol
> 
> And what do you know, after all this Fedex shows up with a HDVR2 after the installer leaves. So....what should I do with this now?
> 
> If I activate it, will they say I have to have an annual commitment again? I could use another one, but then I'd need to get a multiswitch and run another run for this myself.


This is what's strange about the DVR4ME offer. They ship out the DirecTivo, which the offer is for, and then the installers show up w/ an R15.

If you want the HDVR2, just call and tell the situation... tell them the offer was for a Tivo based DVR and not the R15. Others have activated both units without adding a commitment.


----------



## rrwantr

JohnTivo said:


> This is what's strange about the DVR4ME offer. They ship out the DirecTivo, which the offer is for, and then the installers show up w/ an R15.
> 
> If you want the HDVR2, just call and tell the situation... tell them the offer was for a Tivo based DVR and not the R15. Others have activated both units without adding a commitment.


How much does a multiswitch cost? I have two tivos right now and if I add this one I'd need a multiswitch. Any suggestions on a cheap place to pick one up?


----------



## tall1

rrwantr said:


> How much does a multiswitch cost? I have two tivos right now and if I add this one I'd need a multiswitch. Any suggestions on a cheap place to pick one up?


I'd activate it and keep it to replace the R15 POS once you realize what a steaming pile that thing is.


----------



## jtb

Will Directv charge you for not activating the refurb dvr if you activate the R15 that they seem to be bringing with?


----------



## RobD

Installer just left. Hooked up the R15 he brought with him. Got some newbie girl on the line at DTV when he was setting it up. She put me on a 2-year commit and then the installer hung up on her (she kept sending activation to my HDVR2 units) so I couldn't argue the 2-year on that call.

He left, and my refurb HDVR2 is still hiding in the closet. I'm going to call tomorrow (gotta get my R/C cars ready for racing practice tonight) and get the R15 POS taken off and the HDVR2 added on and the commit taken off. If they wanna come get the R15, more power to them.

And I was handed a non-powered multiswitch to put in the crawlspace when it gets warmer. Do these things work OK with the Phase2's integrated non-powered switch?


----------



## tall1

Wolffpack said:


> If they bring along an R15 I'll have them put it in the guest bedroom and and another multiswitch as all 8 outputs I have now are being used. At least he won't need to run any cables as the house was prewired.


You can add another multiswitch without adding another dish? All 8 outputs are used up on my multiswitch too but I was just going to replace a D10 receiver with the free Dtivo and call it a day. But if I can get the installer to add another multiswitch and run another cable to the free dtivo that would be great. Could someone please advise?


----------



## jtb

Anyone with HD boxes,have the installers been installing the new MPEG4 dish?


----------



## Wolffpack

tall1 said:


> You can add another multiswitch without adding another dish? All 8 outputs are used up on my multiswitch too but I was just going to replace a D10 receiver with the free Dtivo and call it a day. But if I can get the installer to add another multiswitch and run another cable to the free dtivo that would be great. Could someone please advise?


Yep. He showed up this morning with the R15. Showed him where to put it and then told him all 8 outputs from my multiswitch were used. He took a look, said he'd have to add another 4x8 but that wasn't on the order. Then he said well they run about $100 but what do I care. He brought it in, installed the 2nd multiswitch (they run 4 feeds from the first switch to the input side of the 2nd switch) and installed the R15. He just wanted to get out of here and move on.

I'm not sure on any limit to how many you can cascade but at this point I have 3 outputs free and cannot see using those at this time or any time soon.


----------



## farleyruskz

So he charged you for the multiswitch, or no?


----------



## RMCRAIG

This sounds like a dumb question, and probably is, but how do you tell? I got a Hughes HVDR2. That's not on the survey list


----------



## Wolffpack

farleyruskz said:


> So he charged you for the multiswitch, or no?


Nope. Gave him a $20 on the way out and said thanks. But that wasn't a condition of the deal. He didn't know I was going to do that until he was leaving. Real nice guy.


----------



## Wolffpack

RMCRAIG said:


> This sounds like a dumb question, and probably is, but how do you tell? I got a Hughes HVDR2. That's not on the survey list


That's a Non-R10 Series 2. Actually the R10 is a Series 2.5. All of the HDVR2, SD-DVR40, SD-DVR80, RCA DVR39 and many others are Series 2 units.


----------



## Tonedeaf

jtb said:


> Anyone with HD boxes,have the installers been installing the new MPEG4 dish?


I'll let you know on the 18th when my installer comes out to install an additional line of coax. I am thinking that they won't as I am not changing anything with my HD service/equipment.


----------



## farleyruskz

Wanted to post about my entire experience with this DVR4ME deal for those who are interested...

I placed my order without issue on Wednesday 2/1, and an HDVR-2 arrived via FedEx on Monday 2/6.

Last night I called to activate the TiVo. When the installer mentioned that I would need to agree to a 2 year commitment, I stated that part of the TiVo Blowout offer was that there would be no additional commitment, and read him the pertinent portion of the fine print from the online offer. He stated that he was not aware of any DVR deal that did not require at least a 1 year commitment, asked for the code I used online, and said would put me on hold and check. About 3 minutes later he came back and said he had found the offer, apologized, and confirmed that there would be no commitment.

He also said that sometimes the system will automatically add a commitment when a DVR is activated, and that if I saw that to be the case online, not to worry as he put a note in my account detailing that I was not bound by a commitment because of this deal. After hanging up the phone I logged into my online account and it still says "No Annual Commitment".

Today the installer arrived (with 20 minutes remaining in the four hour window). He had the R15 with him, so I played dumb and didn't acknowledge the fact that I had already received the TiVo through this deal. I did tell him, however, that since this would make 4 DVRs for me I would need a larger multiswitch. He grabbed one from his truck and installed it, then hooked up the R15 in my den.

When he called to activate the DVR, he did so through a completely automated system - at no time did he talk to a live person, and he didn't pass the phone to me at all during the process. After I signed his paperwork, he left.

I checked my online account, and it now says "Annual Commitment" *and* "No Annual Commitment". Combined with that, the fact that there are "notes" in my account, and that I never talked to a CSR about the R15 and any commitment that may be associated with it, I can probably fight it if I ever have the need to.

So, for $15 bucks I got a Series II TiVo, an R15, and a new multiswitch. Excellent bargain.


----------



## Boston Fan

FedEx dropped off a Hughes HDVR2 today! It's in GREAT shape - no scratches at all, new looking remote (although loose in the box and not sealed in a bag), all new cables, and a brand new still sealed access card.

Now we wait for the install on Monday!


----------



## Boston Fan

Funny thing about the delivery, too. After FedEx didn't leave it yesterday because no one was there for signature, I left an envelope taped to the front door this morning for the FedEx guy with a signed note giving permission to leave the package. The package was left with the sealed envelope left untouched and still taped to the door. When I checked the tracking info on the FedEx site, the delivery message says "Left at front door. Signature Service not requested. " 

The really funny part is that my wife ended up being home when the delivery truck came today, and he didn't even ring the doorbell. The dog started barking, and by the time she looked outside to see what was going on, the truck was halfway down the street and the package was on the porch. Weird.


----------



## Taco Lover

Hey all,

I've tried to read as much as I can of this thread, but can't get all of the info I probably need.

I've ordered the deal and received an HDVR2. I'm going to hook it up at a place where I already have one coax, so the installer will just need to run one more cable to that spot and replace my multiswitch to handle the 5th line in my house. But, it seems almost 100% that the installer will bring an R15 with him (which I don't really want).

Does anyone foresee problems with me saying that I don't want it? Will the installer refuse to do it then, because I'm not accepting the R15? If I didn't need a new switch, I'd do it myself. Or can I have him install the R15, and replace it with the HDVR2 that I'd rather use?

Any comments are appreciated.


----------



## jimbop99

Taco Lover said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I've tried to read as much as I can of this thread, but can't get all of the info I probably need.
> 
> I've ordered the deal and received an HDVR2. I'm going to hook it up at a place where I already have one coax, so the installer will just need to run one more cable to that spot and replace my multiswitch to handle the 5th line in my house. But, it seems almost 100% that the installer will bring an R15 with him (which I don't really want).
> 
> Does anyone foresee problems with me saying that I don't want it? Will the installer refuse to do it then, because I'm not accepting the R15? If I didn't need a new switch, I'd do it myself. Or can I have him install the R15, and replace it with the HDVR2 that I'd rather use?
> 
> Any comments are appreciated.


I had the exact same situation. I nicely explained the situation and he called DirectTV. He then ran a new line to the DTivo and installed a powered multiswitch for free.


----------



## nlayton

jtb said:


> Anyone with HD boxes,have the installers been installing the new MPEG4 dish?


I got the HR10-250 last month and the installer didn't know a thing about the new dish or MPEG4. Then he admitted he had heard some thing but it was not out yet.

I just assumed he meant in my area (Portland, Oregon) and let it go at that


----------



## DAVIDGR

I kept the R15 even though I didn't want it. It's totally free and there is was no additional commitment (at least on my account.) I plan on boxing it up after a few days and saving it for a rainy day. Maybe by that time, D* wil improve the software and make it useful.


----------



## Yog-Sothoth

> You can add another multiswitch without adding another dish?


Since my installer didn't bring a multiswitch with enough outputs, he added _two_ smaller ones to what I already had; there's quite a mess of wires on the side of my house. And no, I wasn't charged anything for the multiswitches.


----------



## codespy

DAVIDGR said:


> I kept the R15 even though I didn't want it. It's totally free and there is was no additional commitment (at least on my account.) I plan on boxing it up after a few days and saving it for a rainy day. Maybe by that time, D* wil improve the software and make it useful.


Did the installer activate it or not?


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo

Boston Fan said:


> Funny thing about the delivery, too. After FedEx didn't leave it yesterday because no one was there for signature, I left an envelope taped to the front door this morning for the FedEx guy with a signed note giving permission to leave the package. The package was left with the sealed envelope left untouched and still taped to the door. When I checked the tracking info on the FedEx site, the delivery message says "Left at front door. Signature Service not requested. "
> 
> The really funny part is that my wife ended up being home when the delivery truck came today, and he didn't even ring the doorbell. The dog started barking, and by the time she looked outside to see what was going on, the truck was halfway down the street and the package was on the porch. Weird.


Both FedEx and UPS have been using the drop and run technique around here. No doorbell no nothing. I startled the FedEx guy when he delivered the DTiVO. I was out side and heard the truck pull up.


----------



## crkeehn

This is turning out to be the promotion from Hell. The communication within DirecTV and between DirecTV and the installers is the pits. 

My installer showed up yesterday, eventually. I had informed the company that I would not be available before 10 am (I had to take my wife to work, an hour round trip). At 8 am, I received a phone call from the installer. I explained that I would not be available at that time, I had already notified them I would be there after 10. At 12:30 the phone rang, it was DirecTV, how had the installation gone. I explained that the installer had not been here yet and I hadn't heard beyond the initial call. She got in touch with the company and the installer showed up, somebody from his office had cancelled the installation.

When I informed him that the installation was part of the DVR Blowout, that I already had a DVR to install and didn't want an R-15, he called his office who told him I would have to be charged a custom installation fee. I declined it and the R-15 and set the DVR up myself with the single line that I have. 

I called DirecTV and activated the unit, I will have to call back as they have added an annual commitment to my account. I did try calling yesterday, got disconnected and then had to leave to pick up my wife from work.

At least the DVR works.


----------



## Boston Fan

crkeehn said:


> When I informed him that the installation was part of the DVR Blowout, that I already had a DVR to install and didn't want an R-15, he called his office who told him I would have to be charged a custom installation fee. I declined it and the R-15 and set the DVR up myself with the single line that I have.
> At least the DVR works.


You might have considered just having him install the R15, and then swapping it our on your own later - that way you would have had the free install as well. It seems that others who have gone this route have been successful, and it saves a lot of hassle with the installer upfront.

It also looks like no matter which unit is installed, everyone needs to remain vigilant about the extended commitment issue.


----------



## Arcady

The part about calling D* and then getting disconnected: This seems to happen to me almost every time I call. I think they have a bunch of CSR's who just dump calls, or their phone system is broken. I'd lean towards the call-dumping.


----------



## smokey

If I already have an r10 with the $4.99 monthly fee, and my freebie DVR is an r15, will I then have a $5.99 r15 fee also, or does the $4.99 fee cover all DVR's in the house?


----------



## Edmund

smokey said:


> If I already have an r10 with the $4.99 monthly fee, and my freebie DVR is an r15, will I then have a $5.99 r15 fee also, or does the $4.99 fee cover all DVR's in the house?


No, the $5.99 will cover all dvr's.


----------



## smokey

thanks


----------



## BAD

D* sent me a Hughes HDV R2 for the DVR4ME promo. 

Then the installer arrived and installed an R-15 in our den. Since we have a Samsung Series 2 S4080R in the living room I'm familiar with the Tivo system. I like the interface. Can't say the same for the R-15 interface. 

I'd like to use the Hughes for a while and then ,when the R-15 software is more stable, go back to using it. Can I just unplug the R-15 and replace it with the free Hughes? Do I have to contact D*? If it is easy, I'll do it, otherwise ,I'll just keep the R-15 in the den and get used to using it.

Advice will be appreciated,

Barbara


----------



## djeffries21

BAD said:


> D* sent me a Hughes HDV R2 for the DVR4ME promo.
> 
> Then the installer arrived and installed an R-15 in our den. Since we have a Samsung Series 2 S4080R in the living room I'm familiar with the Tivo system. I like the interface. Can't say the same for the R-15 interface.
> 
> I'd like to use the Hughes for a while and then ,when the R-15 software is more stable, go back to using it. Can I just unplug the R-15 and replace it with the free Hughes? Do I have to contact D*? If it is easy, I'll do it, otherwise ,I'll just keep the R-15 in the den and get used to using it.
> 
> Advice will be appreciated,
> 
> Barbara


You will have to call and activate the Hughes and deactivate the R-15. It is usually pretty simple barring any problems with the equipment.


----------



## jtb

Was told by customer retention to enjoy the new r15 the installer brought,and to ship the refurb back to Directv.I was worried about getting hit up for the 150.00 non activation fee.Installers work order said to install r-15 and he wouldn't modify it to install a refurb.Kind of a punk.Just wanted to get him out.


----------



## RobD

Remember, had the R15 installed by the installer while the HDVR2 hid in the closet. They put a 2yr commit on my account at that time. The ghost HNS on my account was replaced with the R15 and I had "annual commitment" on my online account.

Continuation of my saga:

Called DTV today. After 30-40 minutes on hold, I got my commit taken off the account. The rep looked up my order number and then the promotion linked to that order. She agreed I shouldn't have a commit, but that the retention department was the only ones that could take it off. She called them and left me on hold. Somewhere during the wait she came back and said I wasn't one of the "best customers" listed. But after more holding, she came back to me and said that I was taken care of and the commit was taken off.

I just checked my account online, and that is now the case. BUT - the ghost HNS unit has re-appeared on my list of equipment on the left-hand side of the "My Account" screen. It doesn't show in the active equipment. So, those of you who received a refurb and had an installer bring a new one and kept it, make sure you activate the HDVR2. Looks like they know you have it.

I'll deactivate the R15 in a few days to save for a rainy day and get the HDVR2 activated. I don't plan on paying $150 for a refurb unit in just under 30 days!


----------



## wa6tkq

I received a free refurbished Hughes HDVR2 from DIRECTV, installed it myself, had it activated, and saw the software version updated overnight to 6.2. However, I am experiencing the notorious random frequent re-boot problem reported on another thread. Is this free refurbished unit under any sort of warranty? If so, is the warranty covered by Hughes or DIRECTV? I wonder if my refurbished unit is one that was originally returned by a customer because of the re-boot problem.


----------



## nlayton

wa6tkq said:


> Is this free refurbished unit under any sort of warranty? If so, is the warranty covered by Hughes or DIRECTV? I wonder if my refurbished unit is one that was originally returned by a customer because of the re-boot problem.


In the manual that came with it it says on Page 142 "90 Days Free Labor/One Year Parts Exchange"

It should be covered. Call them (DTV), the sooner the better!


----------



## Boston Fan

Does anyone know if the DirecTivos and the R15 use the same dial-in numbers?


----------



## or270

Boston Fan said:


> Does anyone know if the DirecTivos and the R15 use the same dial-in numbers?


When my was installed the installer said it is a 1-800 number.


----------



## nlayton

Boston Fan said:


> Does anyone know if the DirecTivos and the R15 use the same dial-in numbers?


My installer said the whole reason DTV made the r15 was because you don't ever need a phone for it! The tivo had to be hooked up to the phone at least 1 time to get it to record. He said so many people had issues with this DTV commisioned the whole r15 just on that minor point.

What a crock!


----------



## Mr2sday

The 800 number downloads the current list of local numbers. Then it calls the number on the list that you say is local.


----------



## farleyruskz

The DirecTiVos make two separate calls - one a few times a month to TiVo, and one once a month to DIRECTV.

The R15 makes only one call a month, to DIRECTV.

The numbers both units use to call DIRECTV is the same (an 800 number).


----------



## Martin Tupper

Martin Tupper said:


> No, it picked the right dish. It has attempted to make the daily call and it's on the phone for over an hour, but has been interrupted each time. And I cannot change the dialing prefix to add *70, because any attempt to add a dialing prefix immediately reboots the machine.
> 
> I am currently completely clearing the machine and keeping my finger crossed.


UPDATE:

After executing a "Clear & Delete Everything", my new refurbished HDVR-2 is happy and healthy, and has updated itself to v. 6.2.

Sweet deal!!


----------



## tortio

Martin Tupper said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> After executing a "Clear & Delete Everything", my new refurbished HDVR-2 is happy and healthy, and has updated itself to v. 6.2.
> 
> Sweet deal!!


Is that the trick? I've been going nuts trying to get mine to update over Vonage, (my R10's do not have any problem). I did get the menu that wanted me to reset the HDV2, but I just did a reset. If I do a "Clear & Delete" I might already have the upgrade waiting for me?

Also, where is everyone getting their FA120's? I'm having a hard time finding them locally.

Thanks.


----------



## DAVIDGR

codespy said:


> Did the installer activate it or not?


Yes. The installer activated it with no annual commitment.


----------



## djeffries21

I received a DVR40 via FedEx on FEb 8th. Today the installer showed up with a R-15 I had already activated the DVR40. The installer ran 2 more lines and activated the R-15. No annual commitment the only thing the CSR did was try to sell me a $7.95 monthly protection plan. As much as I dislike the R-15 its free. Good deal though for 14.95 - 2 DVR's, free install. 


2-RCA DVR40's
2-R-15
1-Hughes SD-DVR40


----------



## SteelersFan

tortio said:


> Also, where is everyone getting their FA120's?  I'm having a hard time finding them locally.
> 
> Thanks.


Try this. :up:


----------



## sin4jon

Just got phone call from APEX(local installer). They set up my appointment for Feb. 22 and said that they knew about the tivo unit being dropped shipped. Still wondering if the R-15 will still come out? Told them I would need another line run and that I would also need a new multiswitch. They called back and told me I would have to call D* if I want to add that to my work order. Weird?


----------



## DvrDad

DvrDad said:


> Here's my lovely experience with the dvr4me deal. I received a refurbished RCA dvr40 about a week and half ago and everything worked great after it was activated. A couple of days later when I was watching t.v. for about an hour the menus started freezing on me. It even took me about 10 minutes to start a movie I had just recorded. I spoke to level two tech support and they finally decided to replace it with another refurbished unit.
> 
> Yesterday I received a Samsung 80gb dvr and after I installed it there was no audio, but I did have all of the menu noises. I did all of the tech support fun again and then finally I was transferred to another department to see if I could get a new unit. I was told that I would have to pay $99.00 for the new unit and another $99.00 for installation. She also told me that I must return all of the receivers or I'll be charged $400.00 for each. She told me no new unit and sent me back to tech support.
> 
> Now I'm going to receive my third dvr and hope that this one will work. I was also told that they will be sending me two return labels for the RCA and Samsung dvrs. I told tech support that I guess they'll have to keep sending dvr's until they eventually get it right. They kept telling me that they were sorry but really couldn't do anything about it.
> 
> DvrDad


I've received my third Dvr, it's an R10 and so far it's working. There was also a return label on the box for one of the defective dvr's. They are supposed to mail me another one to send the other dvr back. Now I have one working dvr and three remotes.


----------



## darwin-t

I wanted to order one for a spare, but the "terms and conditions" says any receiver not activated within 30 days may result in a $150 charge.


----------



## scalo

Just activate it and then deactivate it, it's that simple.


----------



## Mr. Soze

I got a refurbished HDVR2 by Fedex.


----------



## Guindalf

jtb said:


> Was told by customer retention to enjoy the new r15 the installer brought,and to ship the refurb back to Directv.I was worried about getting hit up for the 150.00 non activation fee.Installers work order said to install r-15 and he wouldn't modify it to install a refurb.Kind of a punk.Just wanted to get him out.


This seems to be a random choice by the CSRs. I was told to "keep the Hughes in case I ever needed it" and there was no need to return it. I told him to notate my account to that effect so that when I get a $150 charge, I can tell them what I was told this call.


----------



## PhilipDC

Got a Hughes SD-DVR40 via Fedex several weeks ago. Installer came out Saturday to do installation. He wanted to charge me extra for a bigger multi-switch (I also have an old Philips Series 1 and a HD Tivo) than the work order listed. I called Directv and they changed the work order and told the installer to use the bigger one. He screwed something up hooking up the line from my OTA antenna (for my HD unit), but I caught it and had him fix it before he left. Everything else went OK with the installation--I put the new unit in our master bedroom and moved the old Philips unit to our guest bedroom (our 3yo calls this room her "living room"). The new unit activated fine, but shortly afterwards, it got stuck in a "Powering Up" loop. I called Directv and they are sending a new one and the guy said I didn't have to send the defective one back. I guess I could send it to Weaknees and have a new, bigger hard drive installed.


----------



## curbside

I received my Hughes DVR40 last week and the CSR had problems getting it working because it didn't have a RID number, so she ordered me up another one.. I got online here and found out you don't need a RID number to activate it so I called the retention line. They got it working no problem. I had the CSR cancel the replacement DVR40. Well, today it arrived by FedEx. What should I do with it? Should I send it back, give it to a friend, just keep? I wasn't even charged the shipping for it. There's no card for it since she told me to use the one that came with the first unit. I guess I'd have to order a card now to make it work... jeeze... oh well. The CSRs are nice but not very informed.


----------



## JohnTivo

My DVR4ME HDVR2 died two days after setting up... got a unrecoverable GSOD.

I decided to replace the drive myself as I do not want to deal with D* and getting a replacement. Anyway, after opening up the unit, I was surprised by how dirty the unit was. I've not seen so much muck on the inside of a CE product or PC ever... the thing looked like it had been operating outside in a dust storm.

The unit has a reconditioned sticker on it, so I was expecting much. I highly doubt D* did anything but reimage the OS on the existing bad drive before shipping it back out.

Despite the hassle, $14.95 is a great deal... hopefully my repair will hold and it is not something else that caused the GSOD...


----------



## tortio

Just a note to mention that I activated my 2nd DVR4ME tonight myself using the access card that came with it. The CSR asked me if it was an R15 and I said no and then I read him the card number, the serial number of the HDVR2, and what was the RID number. I told him it didn't have one, and he said, "oh, okay" and we were in business. 

I just checked my account online and the additional receiver was there and no additional annual commitment. I did not de-activate one at this point.

Now, if I can just get that update to download... or I guess I can get the image from PVTnet.

Thanks!


----------



## Boston Fan

I now have both the R15 (brought by the installer) and the HDVR2 (delivered by FedEx) activated. No problems at all re: additional commitment.


----------



## webprofits

ADVICE PLEASE...

I'm taking advantage of the DVR4ME offer. The unit is supposed to arrive the end of this week (2/17/06). I also have an install date of 2/24/06.

When my shipped unit arrives should I just then cancel the installation? I don't need any help since I'm just adding the unit to a bedroom. I already have the coax pulled.

If I DON'T cancel the install should I let the guy give me a 2nd unit and just "keep it"? If so, am I obligated to activate? Should I active and then deactivate to keep? Can I just tell the installer to leave the unit and have a nice day? I don't need the unit but if he's gonna leave it and I don't get charged why not keep it?

Thanks in advance for replies.


----------



## Larus

I have "Lifetime" DVR service on my DirecTV account. If i take advantage of the "DVR4ME" offer, does anyone know if there is any question as to this additional TiVo DVR being included on my lifetime DVR service, without any additional monthly DVR fee?


----------



## everklier

Larus said:


> I have "Lifetime" DVR service on my DirecTV account. If i take advantage of the "DVR4ME" offer, does anyone know if there is any question as to this additional TiVo DVR being included on my lifetime DVR service, without any additional monthly DVR fee?


i have had lifetime serviceon my account since i bought my first dsr6000. when i added the r15, at first they said no additional charge, but the dvr service did not activate on the r15. when i called back to have them activate the dvr service on the r15, they told me i would be charged a dvr fee of $5.99. when i told them i have lifetime on my account, they said that was for the tivo service.

i told them to activate anyway, so i can test out the r15. if i can cope with it, ill call retention and complain about my lifetime service, if i dont like the r15, im just gonna cancel it and throw it in the closet for the time being.


----------



## Larus

Under no circumstances do I want an R15 non-TiVo DVR. 
The "free" DVR offer specifically says a TiVo DVR. Has anyone else added a TiVo DVR (not R15) under the "DVR4ME" offer who has "Lifetime DVR" on their account? Did DirecTV try to charge an additional monthly fee for the "free" TiVo DVR?


----------



## gfb107

I just received 2 HDVR2-Rs, although I only ordered one. I called DirecTV and unfortunately they are sending me a return shipping label to send the second one back to them. It didn't come with an access card anyway.


----------



## Sue C.

> It didn't come with an access card anyway.


Are you sure? Mine was stuck under the box flap.


----------



## Sue C.

I ordered on 2/9 and received a refurbished Hughes HDVR2 today via Fedex. Looks in good condition, all parts are there, and it powered up just fine (not hooked to the satellite connections). Still undecided about whether to do the install. Planning to 'zipper' it and I might just use it for MRV.


----------



## morgantown

Ordered a box a week or so ago. Recieved Hughes DVR40 that would not display video although the guide worked fine. Installer brought and installed 4X8 m/s and R15. Disconnected R15 and requested replacement for DVR40. Just got a R10 today (no hacking planned here so it is fine with me) and had to request a return label for the DVR40 as apparently DTV wants to try to fix it again...


----------



## aypwip

I had a DSR704 shipped to me. I just canceled the install since I already pulled the cable to the bedroom. Unfortunatly the 704 had a bad power supply and died a day later. I called customer service and they sent me a R10 as a replacement. The good thing is I don't have to send the 704 back. I think I might pick up a new power supply for it and either eBay the R10 or keep it as a spare. I have a DSR708 that I zippered already and would like to do the same to the 704.

Anyone know if the power supply in the R10 with work in the 704? If it did I could just swap power supplys and save myself a few bucks and gain a bigger hard drive as well.


----------



## gfb107

Sue C. said:


> Are you sure? Mine was stuck under the box flap.


How right you are! Now I'm bummed that I have to send it back.


----------



## scalo

gfb107 said:


> How right you are! Now I'm bummed that I have to send it back.


Just call and see if you can keep it. even if it means another $14.95 seems worth it to me.
Scott


----------



## curbside

Now I've received my third DVR from this offer. I've already activated the first one that came (Hughes DVR40). Then I got a Samsung SIR-S4080 and today came an R-10. There were no cards with the last two. My online account shows the last two were canceled orders so I guess I'm not responsible for them <shrug>. I'll just keep them. Maybe I can find a use for them. I already have 3 other Directivos activated.


----------



## bnm81002

I haven't activated my Philips DSR704 unit that I received yet because the installer needs to relocate a standard receiver to my mom's bedroom, it's scheduled for 2-20(Mon), hoping there's nothing wrong with the unit, seems to me many of the units from this offer are defective within a few days/weeks, maybe someone should start a poll or thread about defective units from this Directv offer


----------



## xr400

I am totally ignorant on most of this. After 15 years of cable hell I finally switched to D* 6 months ago. I have 1 Tivo DVR (Samsung 4080) and 1 D10-200 receiver. The DVR is great, the D10 is o.k., the D* service has been a dream compared to TimeWarner Cable.
I would love to have another DVR like the one I have, (is that possible?) and after reading this I am very affraid to mess with something working great after my previous nightmare.


----------



## Teacher Steve

I posted this in another thread, but maybe it is more relevant here...

I just purchased a DTivo last Friday (2/10) under the DVR4ME promo. The earliest install I could get is March 9!!

Anyway, this poses an interesting scenario. Since D* goes to lease only on March 1, what happens if the installer also brings an R-15 on my install day (3/9) as many of you have experienced...will it be considered a "lease" unit, or will it be a "purchased" unit since the order was made before March 1?

I am envisioning mass confusion amongst the D* CSR ranks on this one.

Another possibility is that D* will get wise to the fact that installers are also bringing R-15's, and have them stop adding them to their work orders altogether, thus putting a kabosh on that scenario altogether by the time I'm scheduled for an install.

Thoughts?

Thanks, Teacher Steve


----------



## smokey

I got a Philips DSR7000. Is that good, or bad, or what?


----------



## crkeehn

smokey said:


> I got a Philips DSR7000. Is that good, or bad, or what?


Does it work?

I got an RCA DVR40. Everything seems to work, the receiver phoned out and downloaded 6.2 without problems and programs are being recorded when they are supposed to record. It's even quiet.

If it works, you got what you want, A DirecTivo receiver and at a bargain price. You can always upgrade the hard drive later.


----------



## Markman07

Wish it would let me order a 2nd one!


----------



## smokey

crkeehn said:


> Does it work?
> 
> I got an RCA DVR40. Everything seems to work, the receiver phoned out and downloaded 6.2 without problems and programs are being recorded when they are supposed to record. It's even quiet.
> 
> If it works, you got what you want, A DirecTivo receiver and at a bargain price. You can always upgrade the hard drive later.


Just got it this morning. I haven't had a chance to hook it up and activate it yet. Update later today.

*Update*
Just called and activated it and everything seems to be working great! :up:


----------



## amcanzo

Installer just left.
He said his w.o. noted that I already had the Tivo. He did have an R-15 in the truck, but would not give it to me, unless I did not have the other one. I could have lied but the the other one is already activated. I did get a 4x8 multi switch out the deal  
The installer was kinda of clueless. He did not know the R-15 was not a Tivo


----------



## Larus

> Under no circumstances do I want an R15 non-TiVo DVR.
> The "free" DVR offer specifically says a TiVo DVR. Has anyone else added a TiVo DVR (not R15) under the "DVR4ME" offer who has "Lifetime DVR" on their account? Did DirecTV try to charge an additional monthly fee for the "free" TiVo DVR?


Has ANYONE activated an additional TiVo DVR under the "DVR4ME" offer? Did DirecTV try to start charging a $5.99/month DVR fee even though you have "Lifetime DVR", or was the additional TiVo DVR included under the "Lifetime DVR" on the account? This makes all the difference for me on the "DVR4ME" offer.


----------



## tall1

I got my refurb'd HDVR2 delivered yesterday 2/14/2006 via FEDEX, ordered 2/6/2006. Installed and activated last night replacing my R15 which is going into my kids room; poor kid but he was excited cuz he doesn't know any better.

Here's my question, I got an installer scheduled this Friday. Since I only have one coax available (2 coax are already installed, only one hot) to the HDVR2, can I ask the installer to add another multiswitch due to the fact I have used all 8 outputs? Will he do this at no charge per the free standard install?


----------



## Tonedeaf

tall1 said:


> I got my refurb'd HDVR2 delivered yesterday 2/14/2006 via FEDEX, ordered 2/6/2006. Installed and activated last night replacing my R15 which is going into my kids room; poor kid but he was excited cuz he doesn't know any better.
> 
> Here's my question, I got an installer scheduled this Friday. Since I only have one coax available (2 coax are already installed, only one hot) to the HDVR2, can I ask the installer to add another multiswitch due to the fact I have used all 8 outputs? Will he do this at no charge per the free standard install?


You might want to call DirecTV back and have them add it to the work order. That way there will be no surprises to anyone of what needs to be done. It will be included in install.


----------



## dbish

Received my Hughes HDVD2-R yesterday. Fired it up and activated no problem. It came with a 40Gb so I fired up my new 250gb drive, my new 6.2 image, and the zipper disk and loaded the new drive with network connection via usb and it is humming along as we speak.

THe best part was I called to cancel the installation and they credited my $16 shipping/handling fee back to my credit card!


----------



## jizzo

scalo said:


> Just call and see if you can keep it. even if it means another $14.95 seems worth it to me.
> Scott


An HDVR was shipped and an installer brought an R15. D* let me keep both for 14.95.


----------



## Miller6988

Received an HDVR2 today via Fedex. I called D* to make certain the installer would be bringing a larger multiswitch. CSR asked me "are you having the DVR shipped to you?". I told her I wasn't sure, then she tracked it and told me it was delivered. Wonder if this means the installer will also bring one? We'll see on Friday!


----------



## Wolffpack

tall1 said:


> I got my refurb'd HDVR2 delivered yesterday 2/14/2006 via FEDEX, ordered 2/6/2006. Installed and activated last night replacing my R15 which is going into my kids room; poor kid but he was excited cuz he doesn't know any better.
> 
> Here's my question, I got an installer scheduled this Friday. Since I only have one coax available (2 coax are already installed, only one hot) to the HDVR2, can I ask the installer to add another multiswitch due to the fact I have used all 8 outputs? Will he do this at no charge per the free standard install?


When the installer came out to my place he did install an additional 4x8 and didn't charge me. My original 4x8 was full just as yours is.


----------



## grady

Hello all...and Thank You for the DVR4ME thing...I read this thread Sunday(Feb 11), went to DTV and ordered mine...scheduled an install for Sat (Feb 18)... and my brand new refurbished DSR700017-R just walked in the door. Fedex must be working late, because he knocked on the door and ran, and it's 9:00 pm. Now I'll sit back and wait to hear from the installer... Thank You to all again!!!


----------



## tall1

Thanks Tonedeaf and Wolffpack. I contacted D* last night as Tonedeaf suggested and she only had a 2x4(?) switch on the order. It took her awhile but she was able to add another 4x8 multisiwtch to my order. This is great news, thanks guys.


----------



## MrBill1964

I ordered my DVR4ME on 2/11 and a DSR7000 showed up today, 2/16, via Fedex. Everything seems to be in the box, access card, cables, remote, etc. My installation is not scheduled until 2/28 so I am waiting to activate this box until after the installer shows up. I wouldn't mind having both an r15 and a series 2 box hooked up so I am hoping the installer brings an r15. Plus I need the 4x8 multiswitch as I already have 2 other Directivos up and running. Will check back after installation with an update.


----------



## morgantown

If the installer does show with a R15, just let him install it and activate the TiVo the next day. Some installers really don't care if you already got a DVR, others act as if they actually paid for the R15 themselves.

I let the installer activate the R15 and deactivated it a couple days later when activating the free TiVo. If for nothing else the "other" DVR will have its kinks worked out with updates over time...I'd rather have a free one in storage versus waiting on a rebate check and having a 2 year commitment just out of principle.


----------



## DAVIDGR

Like so many others, I received a refurbished Series 2 via FedEx and an R15 from the installer. Has anyone tried exchanging the R15 for something more useful... perhaps an HD satellite box or an HD DVR? I'd love to go for one of these if D* would apply a credit for the R15!


----------



## Tonedeaf

DAVIDGR said:


> Like so many others, I received a refurbished Series 2 via FedEx and an R15 from the installer. Has anyone tried exchanging the R15 for something more useful... perhaps an HD satellite box or an HD DVR? I'd love to go for one of these if D* would apply a credit for the R15!


They won't do exchanges or the like. Just call retention and see what the best deal they can work for you. The HD receivers are free after rebate now anyway.


----------



## Tonedeaf

tall1 said:


> Thanks Tonedeaf and Wolffpack. I contacted D* last night as Tonedeaf suggested and she only had a 2x4(?) switch on the order. It took her awhile but she was able to add another 4x8 multisiwtch to my order. This is great news, thanks guys.


Glad it worked out for you. :up:


----------



## darwin-t

When I ordered mine I said I wanted to move a receiver. Actually it will be a new receiver, but they didn't give me that option on the order.I just talked to them and said if they shipped me one I could install it myself.the rep said they aren't "allowed" to ship them - they have a contract with installers. I told her they've never installed any equipment before, but she was unimpressed. I did get the install date moved up 9 days, so I'll know Monday evening what I get.

I guess if they are that anxious to spend $120 I'll be glad to let them.

Will they change a dish out or add a switch if I need it? I only have one output available but I was going to just hook up one tuner if I did it myself.

Oh, will the installer run a phone line? I don't have a jack nearby....


----------



## morgantown

Yea they will install a switch for you and it is surely worth having the full functionality of having two tuners. As many of the posts above have indicated, the box will most likely be shipped via fedex, and the installer may very well bring a R15 too.


----------



## darwin-t

morgantown said:


> Yea they will install a switch for you and it is surely worth having the full functionality of having two tuners. As many of the posts above have indicated, the box will most likely be shipped via fedex, and the installer may very well bring a R15 too.


No, it's been 3 days and no shipment. The rep said they aren't ALLOWED to ship them.


----------



## morgantown

Wait a day or two, really.


----------



## darwin-t

Okay, my installation is set for Monday afternoon. No fedex package yet, but I'm hoping it comes today or Monday.

What I need to know is what the differences are between a TiVo unit, the R10 and R15. I don't think the R15 has a 30 second skip, but that's about all I know about it. I need advice before the installer gets here.

If the RXX interface is more like a regular receiver my wife would like that, but if the new units aren't as good as the older ones I don't want one.

Thanks


----------



## gfb107

scalo said:


> Just call and see if you can keep it. even if it means another $14.95 seems worth it to me.
> Scott


I just called them again, cause I haven't received the shipping label, and they said to just keep it!. Can you tell I'm excited?


----------



## willardcpa

gfb107 said:


> I just called them again, cause I haven't received the shipping label, and they said to just keep it!. Can you tell I'm excited?


No that's wrong, you're not entitled to keep it. It should be sent back, but they are too busy to send you a label. They asked me to round up all of the duplicates - so you're supposed to mail it to me.


----------



## scalo

gfb107 said:


> I just called them again, cause I haven't received the shipping label, and they said to just keep it!. Can you tell I'm excited?


My 250GB drives arrived today so I will be zippering my new DVR40's when I get home tonight.
The R-15's will be going in the closet where they belong until D* gets the software fixed


----------



## darwin-t

morgantown said:


> Wait a day or two, really.


You were right, master. I just got a DSR 7000.

Signed,
Grasshopper


----------



## tall1

Well my wife had the quasi-refurb'd HDVR2 (do they do any refurbing at all?) on this morning and it is stuttering, most likely a bad HDD. Funny thing is, no stuttering for the first 3 days until I downloaded 6.2 yesterday. Doesn't matter really, I am planning on zippering this weekend, maybe. 

Going to call D* and see what they will do or should I? I certainly don't want to risk having to ship the HDVR2 back and getting an R10/R15 as a replacement. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## morgantown

darwin-t said:


> You were right, master. I just got a DSR 7000.
> 
> Signed,
> Grasshopper


TOO FUNNY!


----------



## Miller6988

Phooey...installer just came and the first words out of his mouth were, "they already shipped you a unit, right?". I saw on his workorder that it said as such. Well, no R15 for future use, but I did get a new line run to two diff't locations and a new 4x8 multiswitch. There were actually two guys and they were here exactly 30 minutes. Not shabby for $16.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Miller6988 said:


> Phooey...installer just came and the first words out of his mouth were, "they already shipped you a unit, right?". I saw on his workorder that it said as such. Well, no R15 for future use, but I did get a new line run to two diff't locations and a new 4x8 multiswitch. There were actually two guys and they were here exactly 30 minutes. Not shabby for $16.


Hmmm, will report back tomorrow with my install story. Wonder if they finally became wise to the whole 2 dvr's for $15 deal.


----------



## heySkippy

I ordered a unit under this program (to replace an HDVR2 with a dying tuner) and received a Phillips DirecTV DVR. The only thing I see on the back that looks like a model number is DSR7000. The front looks quite a bit like our HDVR2 and the back looks a lot like the HDVR2.

So, this is a comparable machine to the HDVR2, right? I haven't hacked anything to date but I'd like to know I could in the future. Our other TiVo is another HDVR2. Will this Phillips play nice with the Hughes in the future? My guess is this is the same thing as the HDVR2 only in Philips clothing. Hope that's right.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JohnTivo

tall1 said:


> Well my wife had the quasi-refurb'd HDVR2 (do they do any refurbing at all?) on this morning and it is stuttering, most likely a bad HDD. Funny thing is, no stuttering for the first 3 days until I downloaded 6.2 yesterday. Doesn't matter really, I am planning on zippering this weekend, maybe.
> 
> Going to call D* and see what they will do or should I? I certainly don't want to risk having to ship the HDVR2 back and getting an R10/R15 as a replacement. Decisions, decisions.


Tall1, this occurred quiet a bit when 6.2 was rolled out. The drive probably has a bunch of bad sectors that become active when installing 6.2.

If you have a spare harddrive laying around, try to create an image of the old drive and copy it to the new one before zippering.


----------



## tall1

Miller6988 said:


> Phooey...installer just came and the first words out of his mouth were, "they already shipped you a unit, right?". I saw on his workorder that it said as such. Well, no R15 for future use, but I did get a new line run to two diff't locations and a new 4x8 multiswitch. There were actually two guys and they were here exactly 30 minutes. Not shabby for $16.


I had the same experience as you this afternoon. Believe me, you were spared a great deal of frustration by not having to deal with the R15.


----------



## tall1

JohnTivo said:


> Tall1, this occurred quiet a bit when 6.2 was rolled out. The drive probably has a bunch of bad sectors that become active when installing 6.2.
> 
> If you have a spare harddrive laying around, try to create an image of the old drive and copy it to the new one before zippering.


Thanks John. Not entirely sure what you mean. I have a 200GB that I was going to use for my new drive. So you recommend copying the image from the original to the new 200GB and then zipper the new drive? This is my first attempt at doing this so forgive me if I am slow on the uptake. Thanks again.


----------



## colbs

I got my HDVR40 via fedex a few days ago, and I called Ironwood about the notes on the install and they said there isn't anything about the tech to bring out a new unit. My install is on Monday (2/20) and if he doesn't bring an R15 I'd be interested in obtaining one in exchange of the HDVR40.

-Colby


----------



## 15968

colbs said:


> I got my HDVR40 via fedex a few days ago, and I called Ironwood about the notes on the install and they said there isn't anything about the tech to bring out a new unit. My install is on Monday (2/20) and if he doesn't bring an R15 I'd be interested in obtaining one in exchange of the HDVR40.


I'm curious... Why do you WANT an R15? There is a thread for Trading units. My guess is there are a number of people that got R15's that will quickly trade you for your HDVR40...


----------



## codespy

I posted on another thread but they are all out of Tivo units (except HR10-250 which they won't give away). Thay are sending out R15's now- just got mine today. Not refurbished but brand new. It was a replacement for the HDVR2 they sent me 2 weeks ago that went bad. What a crock.


----------



## colbs

MikeF said:


> I'm curious... Why do you WANT an R15? There is a thread for Trading units. My guess is there are a number of people that got R15's that will quickly trade you for your HDVR40...


It's for the bedroom where it won't get much use and I figured why not get one while I can without having to lease it. Also why not get it since it's the latest & greatest. The least I could do is find a bug and report it.


----------



## colbs

codespy said:


> I posted on another thread but they are all out of Tivo units (except HR10-250 which they won't give away). Thay are sending out R15's now- just got mine today. Not refurbished but brand new. It was a replacement for the HDVR2 they sent me 2 weeks ago that went bad. What a crock.


Ah ha! Thank you for mentioning that, I knew I saw a thread floating around with that specific topic and I just found it.

Thanks


----------



## crkeehn

My saga is complete. I got the DVR in a timely manner, an RCA DVR40. The installation was scheduled for last week and when the installer came out then, they wanted to charge me a custom installation fee as I was having a blowout DVR installed. I refused to pay extra and they left.

I hooked up my one line and had the unit activated with the adding on of a commitment. Three calls later, the commitment was removed and a new installation was scheduled for yesterday. In the meantime, the receiver had downloaded 6.2 without any problems.

Yesterday the installer came out (the same one from the week before) and this time there was no problem. He ran the second line, and extended the first line a few feet as the line was too short. There was no issue over the DVR so apparently DTV is getting the word out.

Now my sons have their own DVR, 6.2 and 30 second skip activated. They're in heaven.

It's a nice quiet unit, too.


----------



## turt

macquariumguy said:


> I ordered a unit under this program (to replace an HDVR2 with a dying tuner) and received a Phillips DirecTV DVR. The only thing I see on the back that looks like a model number is DSR7000. The front looks quite a bit like our HDVR2 and the back looks a lot like the HDVR2.
> 
> So, this is a comparable machine to the HDVR2, right? I haven't hacked anything to date but I'd like to know I could in the future. Our other TiVo is another HDVR2. Will this Phillips play nice with the Hughes in the future? My guess is this is the same thing as the HDVR2 only in Philips clothing. Hope that's right.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I'm curious too. I got the same one. It took an hour to activate because there was no receiver id anywhere and when I told them the model number, the csr was baffled. In the end, the tech support said the reason is because "this model does not have a receiver id number." Tell them that early on and save the headache.


----------



## heySkippy

turt, I had exactly the same problem just this morning. The CSR would not accept that there was no RID number and finally transferred me to someone else who eventually saw the light and activated me. Total time, about an hour.

edit- regarding the similarities, they are the same machine inside. I took the hard drive from the HDVR2 and put it in this new one and there's just no difference. I don't even have to reprogram the remote codes on our MX500.


----------



## ngsmith

Went through the order process on Tuesday, Feb. 14. Received a Phillips DSR-7000 on Friday, Feb. 17. Full set of cables - S-video, red/white/yellow, phone - along with a peanut remote. Connected everything up to previously run dual RG-6 cables last night. Found that the 6.2 software was upgraded overnight. Activiated Saturday, Feb 18.

The confirmation email shows an installation date of Feb 23. I think I can cancel that call!

Drat - Just noticed that the web site shows a one year commitment, even though the CSR said there wasn't one. Guess I'll call them later on this.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Tonedeaf said:


> Hmmm, will report back tomorrow with my install story. Wonder if they finally became wise to the whole 2 dvr's for $15 deal.


My installer was here this morning. Ran an additional line of coax to my master bedroom and installed a new R15 DVR. So out of the deal, got a HDVR2, an R15, a new Zinwell 6X8 multiswitch. Oddly enough, my current multi switch had a bad 8th port on it so was not getting a signal from it to the Sat 2 connection on the DVR.

Installer called the receiver in to activate and it was all automated. Did not speak with anyone. I waited till he left and called and spoke a CSR to insure that the 2 year commitment was not added. It was added and the CSR proceeded to remove the 2 year commitment from my account.

Now I have 2 R15 receivers that won't be hooked up. My whole house is Tivo;d now. 

Anyone want to buy 2 new R15's???


----------



## Boston Fan

That's awesome, Tonedeaf!


----------



## g8wayrebel

I got an r15 delivered by the installer. It came along with a d10 replacing an defunct receiver and an additional d10 I added to the system. They initially set it up to be shipped , but called back to set up an installation due to having to change the multiswitch from 3 into 4 to a powered 3 into 8. I have two DVR's and 3 receivers using 7 lines so the old multi switch wasn't gonna cut it.
I have a 35-TR34MS 3 into 4 multiswitch if someone needs one.


----------



## Teacher Steve

Wish I could change my vote...

I wanted to activate my RCA DVR 40 today (I purchased it through the DVR4ME deal), but I found that it came with the wrong power cord!! 

Anyway, I called D* and after being transferred 4 times, a very nice CSR told me they couldn't send out just a new power cord, but they would instead send me another unit. I asked if it would be a "like" replacement. The CSR told me that they would try, but they can't guarantee it. They would send me whatever they have. 

I wonder if I end up with the R-15?? I hope they haven't run out of Tivo's because I would obviously prefer a Tivo over an R-15.


----------



## wa6tkq

When I signed up for this free refurbished DVR, my account showed this order as "Installation not scheduled". I assumed this meant no installer would show up so I installed the DVR myself 8 days ago. To my surprise, an installer telephoned me today and said he was on his way to install my DVR. I told him to cancel the install. A few minutes later, directv called me to verify the cancellation. I wonder if others who assume they received this with "no installation" are scheduled for an unexpected installation.


----------



## Boston Fan

Maybe others have already seen and posted on this, but I just noticed it. In the Terms and Conditions of the DVR4ME offer is the following statement:

"Offer and equipment are non-transferable and may not be resold."

I have no plans to sell my equipment, but I wonder if people selling their units (or giving them to friends/family) down the line will have trouble, or if it's something that just falls by the wayside.


----------



## JGL

> I'm curious too. I got the same one. It took an hour to activate because there was no receiver id anywhere and when I told them the model number, the csr was baffled. In the end, the tech support said the reason is because "this model does not have a receiver id number." Tell them that early on and save the headache.


For those of you activating the Tivo units and having a CSR insisting they need a RID #...give them the FCC # listed on the back of the unit. It's in very small print right below the Serial and Model #'s...on mine, it was a number ending in HDVR2. After the CSR inputted that number, it was accepted and she was happy.

JGL


----------



## Tonedeaf

JGL said:


> For those of you activating the Tivo units and having a CSR insisting they need a RID #...give them the FCC # listed on the back of the unit. It's in very small print right below the Serial and Model #'s...on mine, it was a number ending in HDVR2. After the CSR inputted that number, it was accepted and she was happy.
> 
> JGL


Or just call back and hopefully get a capable CSR. They can do it without the RID, some of the CSR's seem to not know how.


----------



## darwin-t

I got my DSR7000 via Fedex.
The guy is coming to install tomorrow. If he brings an R15, what should I tell him? Let him install it, keep my mouth shut and call D* later? Or leave the R15 installed and keep the DSR7000 for a spare?

I probably won't want to keep the R15 hooked up. If this does happen I would want to deactivate it, activate my DSR7000 and see if I can give the R15 to my daughter to use at her house on her own account.

If D* wouldn't let me do that I'd just as soon tell the guy to keep his R15.


----------



## Boston Fan

darwin-t said:


> I got my DSR7000 via Fedex.
> The guy is coming to install tomorrow. If he brings an R15, what should I tell him? Let him install it, keep my mouth shut and call D* later? Or leave the R15 installed and keep the DSR7000 for a spare?
> 
> I probably won't want to keep the R15 hooked up. If this does happen I would want to deactivate it, activate my DSR7000 and see if I can give the R15 to my daughter to use at her house on her own account.
> 
> If D* wouldn't let me do that I'd just as soon tell the guy to keep his R15.


I'd just let him install it, and decide later what you want to do with the R15. Make sure that you activate the second unit so you don't get hit with a $150 charge for not activating it.


----------



## Larus

OK, I have installed my $16 DSR7000 and tested it for two days and it is fine. I wish to now de-activate it so that I can save it as a spare, backup DirecTiVo. Does anyone know if I can de-activate it on line, and if so, where on the DirecTV website?


----------



## SteelersFan

Larus said:


> OK, I have installed my $16 DSR7000 and tested it for two days and it is fine. I wish to now de-activate it so that I can save it as a spare, backup DirecTiVo. Does anyone know if I can de-activate it on line, and if so, where on the DirecTV website?


You have to call them. They have never asked me why I have deactivated a box.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Just deactivated my R15 that was installed on Saturday. This time unlike others they asked why I was deactivating the receiver after just 2 days. Just made something up.

I asked to verify my commitment. I knew I had a 2 year commitment from when I got my first R15 back in November. The guy I spoke with said I was under no commitment. 

My post above mentions that I called in after the installer left Saturday to insure that my 2 year commitment was not re-started. I think the CSR I got took my 2 year commitment off entirely.   Maybe I just totally lucked out. I plan on calling in a few days and inquiring once again.

On the DirecTV website, I did notice that when I would go in to change my programming, there was a section at the bottom once I chose a package that did say 2 year commitment. Now this does not appear.

Here is what shows for my package now:



> Programming Service
> 
> DIRECTV DVR Service
> Network: CBS HD
> Network: FOX HD
> Network: NBC HD
> OPCION ULTRA ESPECIAL
> HBO STARZ SHOWTIME CMAX SPORTS
> HD Package
> Additional Receiver
> No Annual Commitment
> 
> Change programming
> package


----------



## farleyruskz

Sounds like your assumption is correct; the CSR removed your commitment completely.

Nice.


----------



## apollo04

quick question - i'm not too familiar with this, but here it goes - i jumped in on the deal. I already have a regular receiver on my bed room, and i want to replace with a drv. But I don't want to drill a second hole on the wall of my bedroom. If the installer comes, can I tell him, I'm fine with one line - and don't really want the second line into dvr? 

Also, one of my coworker had a similar situation - one line in a room, and didn't want to drill another hole. So, he used a regular coax splitter from Radioshack, and split the incoming dtv coax wire, and fed the two input into the dvr - and he claims it works fine? Does this sound alright - I'm willing to try that myself, rather then drilling another hole on the wall.


----------



## morgantown

First question: Yea no problem.
Second question: only in limited circumstances. Short explanation is half channels come in on even transponders, the other half on even ones. Your receiver tells the LNB to change the transponder by sending voltabe up the coax to the LNB. When both channels are on either even or odd all can work. The problem will be when one tuner needs an even transponder and the other tuner needs an odd one. Then you will get no satelitte signal, etc. Frankly leave the splitter out of it and have one tuner that works, versus two that will be spotty and miss shows and cause headaches...

Check out the DirecTV signal LNB FAQ for more info.


----------



## tarrkid

Installer's at the house now (I'm stuck at work).

My wife calls to say that the installer said (just as an FYI) that since we're going to need a multiswitch (3rd DVR), there'll be a charge for it on my next D* bill. Anyone else had this?

I'm thinking a friendly call to D* makes this charge vanish (if it even exists). Should I wait until the installer has had time to enter his order, or call now to head it off at the pass? I'm afraid that if I call now, since the MS isn't in the system yet, there'll be nothing they can do but add a "note" to my account and hope it gets noticed when the work order is entered.


----------



## SteelersFan

tarrkid said:


> Installer's at the house now (I'm stuck at work).
> 
> My wife calls to say that the installer said (just as an FYI) that since we're going to need a multiswitch (3rd DVR), there'll be a charge for it on my next D* bill. Anyone else had this?


No. I've had 2 4X8's installed on separate occasions and being charged for them was never even mentioned. Sounds like they're trying to scr3w you!


----------



## tarrkid

SteelersFan said:


> No. I've had 2 4X8's installed on separate occasions and being charged for them was never even mentioned. Sounds like they're trying to scr3w you!


It's funny... The installer wasn't going to get money out of us - he very clearly stated that it was that D* would be charging me for it.

Well, I called D* to talk about it, and the CSR I talked to pulled out the literature, and reassured me that the MS is included, no charge, and that if it shows up on the bill, to just call and they'll take care of it.

Sounds like maybe the installer just isn't fully clued in.


----------



## jasonsteele

Installer is here right now. I asked directv for a 5x8 multiswitch and the guy is explaining to me how they cant get lines downstairs without messing the wall up.

He said he is going to run the two lines and it was up to me to do that. He did say he would fix and clean up my other three lines on my two tivos and make it four lines, but instead of a 5x8 he is cascading another 2x4 on the triple lnb 2x4. 

I appreciate the cleanup on the other lines but it was a relocate and I feel like im getting screwed.

Is it me or was I just dreaming?

2 series one philips 
1 hdvr2
1 phillips 7000

Is cascading bad or good?


----------



## darwin-t

My install is done. He knew I already had a receiver.  


The guy had an interesting way to cut cable. He'd guesstimate how much cable he'd need, then put the connectors on BOTH ends. He ALWAYS guesstimated a few feet too long.

Me, I would have put one connector on, run the cable to where it goes and THEN cut the other end to length and put the connector on. But that's just me.  

Is a DSR7000 a series one or two?


----------



## jasonsteele

Well mine is done. Im torn, he ran cable along have of the house outside, but cleaned up the mess I had in the living room and bedroom and ran two cables downstairs. The downstairs cables I have to finish as he said he cant cut into the finished ceiling or wall. I guess I should be happy he did more than the install called for but, he cascaded two 2or3x4's and now im still full again. If he would have done a 5x8 I would have some future use in it. 

Am I being ridiculous or just be happy with what I got and if I expand they'll have to change it all again. 

Jason


----------



## christalkeith

Installer came this morning, I had already received a DVR40 last week but figured I would play dumb and see what would happen. They were replacing a stand alone receiver in the master bedroom, they were upstairs checking to see if they would be able to run the second line with existing set up. After a few minutes, I ran upstairs to let them know that the phone line behind the tv doesn't always work, low and behold, they already had a R15 up and running!! So no questions, my work order stated on it to bring equipment. 
So....now do I just wait a few days and activate the DVR40 Fedex brought me and save one for a rainy day?? No commitment is showing on my account so I didn't have to argue that one, but are we sure there will be no extra charges on this?? Do they even know I have the one they shipped out?? It used to show on my account just not under the equipment, now that the R15 is installed, it's gone and not showing anywhere.


----------



## Tonedeaf

christalkeith said:


> Installer came this morning, I had already received a DVR40 last week but figured I would play dumb and see what would happen. They were replacing a stand alone receiver in the master bedroom, they were upstairs checking to see if they would be able to run the second line with existing set up. After a few minutes, I ran upstairs to let them know that the phone line behind the tv doesn't always work, low and behold, they already had a R15 up and running!! So no questions, my work order stated on it to bring equipment.
> So....now do I just wait a few days and activate the DVR40 Fedex brought me and save one for a rainy day?? No commitment is showing on my account so I didn't have to argue that one, but are we sure there will be no extra charges on this?? Do they even know I have the one they shipped out?? It used to show on my account just not under the equipment, now that the R15 is installed, it's gone and not showing anywhere.


You need to activate the DVR40. The terms of the sale state 30 days for activation or $150 charge.


----------



## christalkeith

Tonedeaf said:


> You need to activate the DVR40. The terms of the sale state 30 days for activation or $150 charge.


Sorry, forgot to say that I intend to activate it this week. But otherwise we are all making the assumption that those of us who received two receivers out of the deal, there will be no charges down the road if they ever figure out that all this went on, correct?? Anyone have any ideas otherwise that we might get hit with further charges??


----------



## David Platt

Just received a 'refurbished' DSR7000 from DTV this afternoon. When I pulled it out of the box, I could tell something was seriously wrong with it-- sounded like the hard drive was loose and rattling around inside the unit. Sure enough, I pulled the cover off, and the whole hard drive assembly had come loose from the case. Someone had tried to fasten it in place with double-sided tape, but that didn't hold up during shipping. The power supply was also only held in place by one screw and was *really* loose.

I called DTV to tell them, and they immediately sent me another box and told me to trash the one I received. They also activated it on my account and immediately deactivated it so I wouldn't get charged the penalty. Before I trashed it, I of course had to plug it in to see if it worked. Works like a charm! So I'm getting two boxes for $15-- maybe three, if I get one of the installers who screws up and gives me a free box like some of you guys.


----------



## Tonedeaf

christalkeith said:


> Sorry, forgot to say that I intend to activate it this week. But otherwise we are all making the assumption that those of us who received two receivers out of the deal, there will be no charges down the road if they ever figure out that all this went on, correct?? Anyone have any ideas otherwise that we might get hit with further charges??


There will be no future charges as long as the receiver(s) are activated. Anything more than the $14.95 + tax is against the sales agreement when you clicked submit order on the DirecTV site.


----------



## tall1

christalkeith said:


> Sorry, forgot to say that I intend to activate it this week. But otherwise we are all making the assumption that those of us who received two receivers out of the deal, there will be no charges down the road if they ever figure out that all this went on, correct?? Anyone have any ideas otherwise that we might get hit with further charges??


If you do, put your ***** on and call D*. It is their mistake and if you are persuasive you will end up with both anyway. At the very least you send one back and you still are out nothing. Read this book by Herb Cohen. Good luck.


----------



## DarthOverlord

I received the RCA DVR40 and I ran the Zipper with 6.2. Now I have the rebooting issue. I can't get through the setup without a reboot. 

I know the hard drive works since I used it in my Phillips with the Weethet method and a version 4 image. I have used the 6.2 image on another machine and that works fine. 

Does anyone think that installing version 4 would stop the reboot problem? I don't think there are any IR devices in the vicinity to set off the Tivo, but I could be wrong. Any thoughts?

I already formatted the 40 GB HD, so that is not an option.


----------



## goony

DarthOverlord said:


> I received the RCA DVR40 and I ran the Zipper with 6.2. Now I have the rebooting issue. I can't get through the setup without a reboot.


Try carefully re-Zippering... you should not be having that problem at all - many Zipper success stories on non-R10 S2s, so maybe you did something wrong (or you have a hardware problem).


----------



## DarthOverlord

I rezippered twice. I used the same set up to run on my DSR7000 which is running fine. The hard drive is good. I am hoping this machine is just susceptable to the 6.2 reboot bug. 

I am going to Weethet my 4.1 image tonight and give it a shot.


----------



## xr400

sgsmith said:


> Went through the order process on Tuesday, Feb. 14. Received a Phillips DSR-7000 on Friday, Feb. 17. Full set of cables - S-video, red/white/yellow, phone - along with a peanut remote. Connected everything up to previously run dual RG-6 cables last night. Found that the 6.2 software was upgraded overnight. Activiated Saturday, Feb 18.
> 
> The confirmation email shows an installation date of Feb 23. I think I can cancel that call!
> 
> Drat - Just noticed that the web site shows a one year commitment, even though the CSR said there wasn't one. Guess I'll call them later on this.


Ordered on 2/16 on got it 2/21. Phillips DSR-7000 with cables and peanut remote. Install is scheluded for 2/25, I need a 2nd coax run.


----------



## dspyder

Just read through all 13 pages.... I decided to jump on the DVR4ME yesterday afternoon. Any idea what I'll be getting now? (2/20) No appointment scheduled, so it will most likely be shipped. It sounded like all the old Series 2 were out for a while in early February. Has anyone ordered and received since then and gotten something other than an R10 or R15?

Thanks,
--D


----------



## tall1

dspyder said:


> Just read through all 13 pages.... I decided to jump on the DVR4ME yesterday afternoon. Any idea what I'll be getting now? (2/20) No appointment scheduled, so it will most likely be shipped. It sounded like all the old Series 2 were out for a while in early February. Has anyone ordered and received since then and gotten something other than an R10 or R15?
> 
> Thanks,
> --D


I'd refuse delivery if it was either one of those units. Good luck.


----------



## Tonedeaf

DarthOverlord said:


> I rezippered twice. I used the same set up to run on my DSR7000 which is running fine. The hard drive is good. I am hoping this machine is just susceptable to the 6.2 reboot bug.
> 
> I am going to Weethet my 4.1 image tonight and give it a shot.


Darth, if you havent' already you need to post your issue in the Zipper thread in the underground forum. Maybe they can help.


----------



## gshumaker

Hooked it up and no Sat 2 signal.

Called to activate but still no Sat 2 signal even after switching cables from 1 to 2 and restarting and all that.

They are sending out another tivo unit in 3-5 days.

This thing is hosed all the channels are coming in on the wrong stations. NBC was on the STARZ station, no locals, etc....

Checked the D* website and there was a new annual commitment plus another 14.95 s/h charge.

Called Cust Retention and they took off the new s/h charge and after mentioning the DVR4ME promo the CR new nothing about it but after a few minutes on hold she "found" the info on it and noted my account so as not to get flagged with another commitment when I call back to active the new DVR.

So now I have one DEAD 35 hour DVR, another coming with the installer on Friday morning and another being shipped from D*.

_*They told me to throw the old one in the trash!! They do not want it back!!*_


----------



## codespy

You may need to hire a scientist to navigate through the R15 which you will most likely receive. Go to DTV dot com and start reading the owners manual on that unit. I got $5 bucks that say your getting the R15. Check's in the mail if I lose.


----------



## mebiii

Today I received a DSR7000. The drive was bouncing around inside the case, and knocked the ribon cable that controled the IR loose. It was easy enough to fix, and seems to be woring OK so far. I will see how it does after the the upgrade to 6.x.


----------



## gshumaker

codespy said:


> You may need to hire a scientist to navigate through the R15 which you will most likely receive. Go to DTV dot com and start reading the owners manual on that unit. I got $5 bucks that say your getting the R15. Check's in the mail if I lose.


*Actually you may want to start writing that check!!*

The Technician asked if I wanted to replace it with a new D* DVR or a Tivo branded one and I told him the latter so we shall see.

They must still have some in stock if he asked!!

We shall see!!


----------



## mrpope

i got my 704 a week ago and completely forgot about the instalation yesterday. was going to have him run another line and talk about multiswitches, but he was gone when i got there and a r15 was in my living room. wife said he installed that one and tweaked the dish for a better signal. i hate this thing. they told me to keep it. i'll deactivate it today and pull the drive out of it for my media center.


----------



## AV8NDV8

Ordered last Thursday and got a DSR7000 today. It's downloading as we speak, seems solid. Install status still shows they will call within 72 hours of last Thursday, go figger. Now to upgrade and zipper it.
Thanks guys, wouldn't even know about this otherwise!
B


----------



## bleeman

I ordered my unit on January 31st. Told it would come with the installer scheduled a week from the following Saturday (Had a committment on the first Saturday). My unit arrived that Friday (Hughes HDVR2) so I hooked it up myself and cancelled the installation. Had problems with the unit off and on. It would freeze up if it got to full, it would freeze on channels during "Live TV" etc. Finally, called them this past Monday. They said they'd be shipping me a replacement and to just throw the HDVR2 out! My replacement arrived today, an R10, which I'm very happy with. We already had an R10 and the RCA DVR80 so this fits right in with our others.

Overall, I've been very pleased as we now have 3 DTV units that we've acquired over the last 1.5 years and our total investment (not counting monthly fees) has been approximately $66. Our first unit (The DVR80) we picked up for $49 during a promo at Best Buy during Labor Day Weekend 2004. Our second one (The first R10) was free after the $100 rebate promo back in August/September prior to the release of the R15, and now this one (R10) for $16 during the DVR4Me promo.

I haven't been bitten by the "hacking bug" so this works out and now that I have the HDVR2 to play with, I think I'll open it up and see what makes these things tick.


----------



## codespy

I guess I should start writing checks. Watch out, the bouncing could get ugly!


----------



## Hugh1966

Do I need to activate my "new" Dtivo prior to zippering it? 

I just did my 1st "hack".  Using the weaknees guide I successfully upgraded the hard drive to a 160 gb, now I want to zipper it but I'm not sure if I can go ahead and do that now or if I need to get all hooked up with direcTV first. 

Thanks, 

Hugh


----------



## comarks

I may have missed this in the thread somewhere but do can you get more than 1 unit with the code? Does the unit have to be subscribed? It would be nice to have an extra unit to play around with hacking but not have to subscribe it.


----------



## Tonedeaf

Hugh1966 said:


> Do I need to activate my "new" Dtivo prior to zippering it?
> 
> I just did my 1st "hack".  Using the weaknees guide I successfully upgraded the hard drive to a 160 gb, now I want to zipper it but I'm not sure if I can go ahead and do that now or if I need to get all hooked up with direcTV first.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Hugh


Doesn't matter when you activate in the zipper process. If you know youa re gonna activate it, may aswell do it before?



comarks said:


> I may have missed this in the thread somewhere but do can you get more than 1 unit with the code? Does the unit have to be subscribed? It would be nice to have an extra unit to play around with hacking but not have to subscribe it.


The DirecTivo's will not funtion other than watching what is recorded to it without being activated. The code is good for 1 refurb unit, whether the installer brings an R15 to you or something else is another story.


----------



## nlayton

comarks said:


> I may have missed this in the thread somewhere but do can you get more than 1 unit with the code? Does the unit have to be subscribed? It would be nice to have an extra unit to play around with hacking but not have to subscribe it.


No you can not get more than 1 with the code. I tried and it says I am not eligable for 363 days and counting down day by day.

No, it does not have to be activated to hack around with it.

However you will have to schedule an installation and then after the unit arrives cancel it. Because the installer will activate a unit if he shows up. It just depends on whether or not he also brings a new unit with him or not which one he will activate.


----------



## Tonedeaf

nlayton said:


> No, it does not have to be activated to hack around with it.


It does however have to be activated within 30 days to not pay the $150 fee per the terms of the sale. You can then deactivate the next day if you wanted to.


----------



## Gunnyman

My dsr 7000 arrived today. The R15 is going in the closet or possibly to ebay.


----------



## goony

Beware if you self-install your DVR4ME unit.

I installed mine, called DirecTV to activate, told them to cancel the installer - I thought all was well. A few days later I noticed (via my web account) that an installer was still scheduled to come out Friday, 24-Feb.

Three days ago (Monday) I called DirecTV and told them there was no need for the installer (Bluegrass Satellite) to come since my unit was already installed, the CSR said it was all taken care of.

Tuesday, I get an auto-droid call from Bluegrass saying my installer would be there Friday morning. I called Bluegrass Satellite, explained what was going on, and their CSR (who seemed to just want me to go away) said "I'll connect you with the cancellation department." Five minutes on hold.

When the phone went live again it was a DirecTV CSR! I explained the situation, including the call to Bluegrass to head off the installer. The DirecTV CSR said the install was still scheduled for Friday, but they promised that it was now fixed and that no installer would arrive.

Anybody want to take the bet that no installer will show up? 

Added: Also, my account still has the text *livingRoom: HNS* placeholder that appeared under the _Receiving Equipment_ summary when my DVR4ME order was placed and it has never went away... their system seemingly did not "get it" that it should delete that placeholder when I activated the Philips DSR704.


----------



## farleyruskz

Many of those who went ahead and self-installed the DVR4ME unit, myself included, went ahead and allowed the installer to come anyway. You can get an upgraded multiswitch and probably a free R15 in addition to the TiVo if you go along with it.


----------



## Gunnyman

I'm gonna let the installer come and run a 2nd line to my bedroom.
He's due monday morning.
Also, a heads up when you call to ACTIVATE your tivo. The CSR may try to get you to commit to two years.
I went back and forth until I found the magic word. That word is "refurb"
when I told the csr (chronically stupid response-droid) that this unit was a refurb, she went ahead and activated without a commitment.


----------



## goony

farleyruskz said:


> You can get an upgraded multiswitch and probably a free R15 in addition to the TiVo if you go along with it.


My original goal was to get a cheap/free additional DVR as a spare (i.e. deactivate it in a few days) and I have no interest in an R15 unit whatsoever. (Read: I have upgraded/hacked non-R10s now with full networking capability and the R15 wouldn't be able to participate in the fun.)


----------



## Gunnyman

goony you are so right.
I just now packed the R15 into a box to put away. I am CONSIDERING cannibalizing it for it's 160 gig HD to go into my new dsr 7000


----------



## farleyruskz

I have 3 HDVR2's hacked and networked, and the free R15 is deactivated. But it will be nice to be able to yank it out and fool around with it once DIRECTV enables the VOD and Internet download features.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Still getting the power reboot issue. Tried the original hard drive and my 120 GB, both Zippered and unzippered with 6.2 and 4.01. Currently calling DirecTV. Hoepfully will get a replacement.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Replacement coming in 2-5 business days. I hope the next one is not a dud. At least I got an 40gb hard drive to throw into a Linux box.


----------



## codespy

Gunnyman said:


> csr (chronically stupid response-droid)


Classic Gunny. I'll have to remember that one!


----------



## ClayMan

I had to call DirecTV AGAIN b/c the update software DID NOT fix my R15 ... it still was hit or miss on recording my shows. I talked to someone in Technical Support and they are sending me another unit (new NOT refurbished) R15 via FedEx w/in 2-5 days. I do believe it has much potential but it has been aggravating dealing w/ the glitches/bugs. I will be crossing my fingers when i get it to see if THIS ONE works out for me. If it doesn't... i'll be back on the phone again. arrrrr.  I have a R10 in another room and am pleased with it... I paid for this myself at a store. I see you guys talking about getting the DVR deal w/ Tivo for free but umm it doesn't have the same capacity for recording as the R10, does it?


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo

ClayMan said:


> I had to call DirecTV AGAIN b/c the update software DID NOT fix my R15 ... it still was hit or miss on recording my shows. I talked to someone in Technical Support and they are sending me another unit (new NOT refurbished) R15 via FedEx w/in 2-5 days. I do believe it has much potential but it has been aggravating dealing w/ the glitches/bugs. I will be crossing my fingers when i get it to see if THIS ONE works out for me. If it doesn't... i'll be back on the phone again. arrrrr.  I have a R10 in another room and am pleased with it... I paid for this myself at a store. I see you guys talking about getting the DVR deal w/ Tivo for free but umm it doesn't have the same capacity for recording as the R10, does it?


Yeah but it will work.

I just did a drive transplant in my free $15 TiVO. It's now up to 283 hours with a 320 Gb hard drive. There are cheap large hard drives in the sales fliers every weekend. Life is too short to suffer with the R!%.


----------



## ClayMan

Well John the problem lies in the fact that i'm not all into this electronics like you guys. I enjoy it... love it... etc.. but i don't understand how to extract a hard drive and replace it and everything else you guys do. That is why my head spins sometimes reading what you guys do to your DVR's. You guys are all up into this stuff .. wires...hard drives.. hackin'... whatever. I enjoy it at face value.. a dvr is a tool i use to record shows - then i delete them. the end  soooooo with that said... would it be worth it for me to return my R10 get my $100 back and then order this FREE one? whatchu think?  i appreciate your advice.


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo

ClayMan said:


> Well John the problem lies in the fact that i'm not all into this electronics like you guys. I enjoy it... love it... etc.. but i don't understand how to extract a hard drive and replace it and everything else you guys do. That is why my head spins sometimes reading what you guys do to your DVR's. You guys are all up into this stuff .. wires...hard drives.. hackin'... whatever. I enjoy it at face value.. a dvr is a tool i use to record shows - then i delete them. the end  soooooo with that said... would it be worth it for me to return my R10 get my $100 back and then order this FREE one? whatchu think?  i appreciate your advice.


The installation of a prepared hard drive is fairly simple. More expensive but simple.

If you get one from Weaknees it is simple follow the instructions- open the case, connect the cables, mount as instructed and close the case. You can see a sample set of instructions at <http://www.weaknees.com/instructions/sa_s2b_replace.pdf> to see if this is within your skills. I've done this twice and it was a half hour job both times.

I took the middle road on the last one. I prepared my own drive using instant cake and installed it. It took me awhile to get things together but it wasn't bad. My biggest problem was burning a cdrom.


----------



## gshumaker

He said I had one from D*. I told him it was busted and asked him if he had the replacement? He said "no" and went on to install the second line I needed. 

Darn - I guess I have to wait on the replacement box from D* since the first one (Phillips 7000) was not picking up Sat 2 signal. 

I was hoping to get an R15 in addition to the older model one out of the deal like most everyone else to play with and save for the future!!


----------



## roboshh

Got mine today, dsr7000. Was hoping for an R10, as both of my other tivos are R10. anyone wanna trade? eh 16 bucks, can't go wrong.


----------



## David Platt

roboshh said:


> Got mine today, dsr7000. Was hoping for an R10, as both of my other tivos are R10. anyone wanna trade? eh 16 bucks, can't go wrong.


I've sent you a private message-- I'd love to trade my R10 for a DSR7000!


----------



## jesseb

got my Phillips 7000 fedex today after i called the csr and asked if the installer was bringing monday or was it in the mail. She no the installer will bring. Im going to wait and see if he brings one and let him install it in the kids room then install the 7000 after he leaves or should i just install the 7000 now and say what dvr box in the mail if he ask. I think the first whould be best. Also i have seen a bunch of the 7000 being sent via fedex when it was told to me on he phone that it would be a r15 from the installer. I dont want to hack anything so the 15 would be fine if the guy brought it out. Thanks for any info you can give on what i should do...


----------



## ClayMan

so is the Phillips 7000 better than the R15? I ofcourse am having problems w/ my R15 and they are sending me another one. I am assuming it's another R15 .... should i have ask for something else? how does that work.


----------



## nesby

Doesn't seem like they are sending anything but R10's and R15's anymore so it probably won't matter what you ask for.


----------



## cindycrane

I have received a DSR 7000 via FedEx and would love to have a larger hdrive. What's the Instant Cake everyone's talking about? I'm going to the Underground to research the procedure. Thanks.


----------



## goony

Might as well Zipper it since you will have the hard drive out anyway.


----------



## kuhars5

I Received A Phillips Directv Dsr7000 Through Fedex Yesterday And Since My Installation Appointment Is Tomorrow Do You Think I Will Receive Another One From Him


----------



## Mindy97

I received a Phillips 7000 via FedEx. When the installer (Ironwood) arrived, he knew I had a receiver...he was kinda put off about it, cause I guess he gets a commission or something...but he got over it. 

He hooked up and activated the new receiver and tried to deactivate the old one, but it didn't take, I found it still on my account. I called back and deactivated it. I don't actually have two receivers in the bedroom


----------



## Teammate

I received an Phillips DSR7000 through the DVR4Me promotion. It came in only three days, it was obviously a refurb with a new remote. I hooked it up, activated it, and forced a call for it to download the new software when I went to bed. When I woke up it was stuck on Powering Up. I unplugged and the replugged a few times with no luck. So now I'm getting a new unit sent, and I DON'T have to send the broken one back. I will try a new hard drive in the broken one and hope to end up with two DVR's for $15.


----------



## kuhars5

My Phillips Dvr 7000 Reciever Is Working Great Took It Out Of The Box Activate It The Recored Works The Rewind And Fastforward Works And The Slow Motion Works


----------



## codespy

nesby said:


> Doesn't seem like they are sending anything but R10's and R15's anymore so it probably won't matter what you ask for.


Appears in many threads the DSR7000's are the hot delivery these days, with the exception of the installer armed with a R15.


----------



## gshumaker

I got an R10 from FedEx today.

It was a replacement for a Phillips 7000 that was bad when I got it earlier in the week as part of the DVR4ME program. They asked what I wanted to send out as a replacement and I asked for a TIVO style and got it -- not the R15 that most others are stating.

Menus seem very slow on the R10!! 

Well it is a 70 hour vice the 35 hour Phillips that was busted so I guess I made out.

Only bad thing is when installer came he refused to give me another one since his orders said D* was sending me one. I was hoping to get a R15 also to play with!!


----------



## codespy

I begged and begged for a tivo unit at that time- even extracting the wording out of the ad but got the same old song and dance. I am still trying to get used to the R15, but there are big differences. Again, as others have stated, if you started on Tivo, the DTV menu's will disappoint you. There are some other nice features, not enough to win me over. I'm going to order a DVR4ME for my dad tomorrow and see what they ship.


----------



## ClayMan

codespy said:


> I begged and begged for a tivo unit at that time- even extracting the wording out of the ad but got the same old song and dance. I am still trying to get used to the R15, but there are big differences. Again, as others have stated, if you started on Tivo, the DTV menu's will disappoint you. There are some other nice features, not enough to win me over. I'm going to order a DVR4ME for my dad tomorrow and see what they ship.


What i can't get use to on the R15 is the rewind/ff - u have to be ready to hit STOP to resume ... if you hit PLAY it takes longer for the show to playback. Does that make sense? lol I guess i'm saying you don't have as precise control as you do w/ Tivo.  that bugs me most of all.


----------



## kuhars5

I just got my Phillips DSR7000 installed today it works great both sat 1 and sat 2 works and all of the other features on it works


----------



## jesseb

jesseb said:


> got my Phillips 7000 fedex today after i called the csr and asked if the installer was bringing monday or was it in the mail. She no the installer will bring. Im going to wait and see if he brings one and let him install it in the kids room then install the 7000 after he leaves or should i just install the 7000 now and say what dvr box in the mail if he ask. I think the first whould be best. Also i have seen a bunch of the 7000 being sent via fedex when it was told to me on he phone that it would be a r15 from the installer. I dont want to hack anything so the 15 would be fine if the guy brought it out. Thanks for any info you can give on what i should do...


Well the installer at the house now and she says that all they said was to install the box that was shipped so crap i wanted 2 for one. Oh well one for 16.10 is fine with me."""Update"""

Installer called said that box was stuck at 62% on getting data. She would leave a few phone nums for me to call if it was not running by the time i got home from work. Should i just call them now?What to do....


----------



## Gunnyman

Installer arrived today without an R15 in tow. He took some serial numbers off the box, I signed some papers and off he went.


----------



## chuckwny

Received an RCA DVR40 via Fedex from Directv. Installer brought an New R15 with him. I let him hook up the R15 and sent him on his way and swapped the two after he left.


----------



## jesseb

jesseb said:


> Well the installer at the house now and she says that all they said was to install the box that was shipped so crap i wanted 2 for one. Oh well one for 16.10 is fine with me."""Update"""
> 
> Installer called said that box was stuck at 62% on getting data. She would leave a few phone nums for me to call if it was not running by the time i got home from work. Should i just call them now?What to do....


The box was fine after i looked at it still only one box though.


----------



## Boston Fan

jesseb said:


> The box was fine after i looked at it still only one box though.


A friend had his installed over the weekend and also got only the one that was fedexed. I guess for the most part they have corrected this very expensive error (although a few still seem to be slipping through).


----------



## 15968

jesseb said:


> Installer called said that box was stuck at 62% on getting data. She would leave a few phone nums for me to call if it was not running by the time i got home from work. Should i just call them now?What to do....


Mine did exactly this same thing. Got stuck at 62% for a LONG time, then finally went on and gave a small error about not getting all of the data. Turns out when I went to the Satellite setup screen, the unit was set to an Oval 3 sat dish. I only have the basic round dish with a single arm for the 101 sat. I updated the setting and it pulled everything fine and didn't get stuck at 62% when it went through the setup.


----------



## jesseb

I dont know if your going to laugh at me or cry. Ok i got my dvr4me box and everthing is fine. I logon with the mother in laws account and get her one sent today great! Then i get my buddies info to help him out since he dont have a pc at work since all this is over what the 28th. So i get to the part where you click purchase and it gives a erro "sorry try again later" no big deal i though so i try and try and try (12 times) not knowing that it was hitting my debit card every time with the same erro showing all 12 times try again later. We will see how well d tv works with this one. I know i did it but come on if it says it did not work it should not charge me.....


----------



## 15968

jesseb said:


> I dont know if your going to laugh at me or cry. Ok i got my dvr4me box and everthing is fine. I logon with the mother in laws account and get her one sent today great! Then i get my buddies info to help him out since he dont have a pc at work since all this is over what the 28th. So i get to the part where you click purchase and it gives a erro "sorry try again later" no big deal i though so i try and try and try (12 times) not knowing that it was hitting my debit card every time with the same erro showing all 12 times try again later. We will see how well d tv works with this one. I know i did it but come on if it says it did not work it should not charge me.....


There were some others that hit this same problem. I believe a call to retention (if the front line CSR's won't help you) should get this resolved.

BTW: Since you are using the same pc to do multiple accounts, I wonder if there is some cookie or something that is causing a problem. Maybe use a different browser or clear your cookies / cache.

And you have ot do it online. CSR's (even retention) can not do the DVR4ME order for you.


----------



## SecureTalk

Id like to get another DVR40 or DSR7000.

Is there any difference other then the manufacture? I'd like to hack it for MRV.

If I can get someone who has not ordered a DVR through the DVR4ME promo, to order one for me. What do they need to do before giving the unit to me? I don't want them to get stuck with a 2 year contract extension or any type of fee(s), other then the shipping, which I will reimburse.

I've been trying to figure it out, but I've seen so many answers in this thread that I thought I would ask again. I hope I can get an answer that is just not somebodys guess.

Thanks


----------



## Idearat

I didn't see this thread until last Monday, but immediately ordered one of the DirecTivos to replace my aging and ailing DSR6000. Today an RCA DVR40 arrived, but no access card. I hooked it up, ran through the initial setup then made the phone call to DirecTV. I was able to move the card from the DSR6000 to the new one and was up in no time. Took a 2nd call to get locals to kick in which has been pretty standard for me.

I powered up the DSR6000. It hasn't been crashing as long as I don't connect the antenna, so I'm going to let it to run for a little while so I can archive a few remaining shows to DVD.

Very happy to be back to 2 functioning TiVos, $16.18 cost, no new commitment.


----------



## crkeehn

Idearat said:
 

> I didn't see this thread until last Monday, but immediately ordered one of the DirecTivos to replace my aging and ailing DSR6000. Today an RCA DVR40 arrived, but no access card. I hooked it up, ran through the initial setup then made the phone call to DirecTV. I was able to move the card from the DSR6000 to the new one and was up in no time. Took a 2nd call to get locals to kick in which has been pretty standard for me.
> 
> I powered up the DSR6000. It hasn't been crashing as long as I don't connect the antenna, so I'm going to let it to run for a little while so I can archive a few remaining shows to DVD.
> 
> Very happy to be back to 2 functioning TiVos, $16.18 cost, no new commitment.


If you still have the shipping box, try looking under the flaps on the box bottom. DirecTV seems to be shipping the card on the bottom of the box. Most of the people that have initially claimed to have received no card have later discovered that the card was at the bottom of the box and slipped under a flap.

Glad your experience was so good.


----------



## Idearat

crkeehn said:


> If you still have the shipping box, try looking under the flaps on the box bottom. DirecTV seems to be shipping the card on the bottom of the box. Most of the people that have initially claimed to have received no card have later discovered that the card was at the bottom of the box and slipped under a flap.
> 
> Glad your experience was so good.


Wow, you were right. It was way, way under the flap, jammed in the crack. I'd slid my hand under looking for it last night, but didn't find it then. So much for DirecTV's packing technique.

Well, now I have a "spare", though no need for it. I'll wrap it up with all the cables, remote and documentation I didn't need either.

It's interesting that it has a different image on the face of it than all my other access cards.


----------



## MrBill1964

MrBill1964 said:


> I ordered my DVR4ME on 2/11 and a DSR7000 showed up today, 2/16, via Fedex. Everything seems to be in the box, access card, cables, remote, etc. My installation is not scheduled until 2/28 so I am waiting to activate this box until after the installer shows up. I wouldn't mind having both an r15 and a series 2 box hooked up so I am hoping the installer brings an r15. Plus I need the 4x8 multiswitch as I already have 2 other Directivos up and running. Will check back after installation with an update.


My installation was completed today 2/28. Installer showed up and ran 2 extra lines and hooked up a 4x8 powered multiswitch. He did not have an extra R15, as I quizzed him about that and he told me that a memo went out a few weeks ago stressing that these installations were for Directivos that had been shipped directly to the customer. Looks like getting that extra box from the installer might be over.

Still not a bad deal.


----------



## j123

I ordered last week Thursday early in the morning. Fedex Ground showed up today (one day early) and delivered a Philips DSR7000. Awesome! Thanks to those who posted the DVR4ME code! I never received the email.


----------



## cindycrane

I, too, received the DSR 7000 via FedEx and had an installation scheduled for today. But, as of 5 PM CST, no installer and no phone call-not since I spoke with him at 12 noon! I wonder what gives?!

I wanted him to run new cable for me and hook up the box that he brought with him. Oh well!


----------



## jtb

cindycrane said:


> I, too, received the DSR 7000 via FedEx and had an installation scheduled for today. But, as of 5 PM CST, no installer and no phone call-not since I spoke with him at 12 noon! I wonder what gives?!
> 
> I wanted him to run new cable for me and hook up the box that he brought with him. Oh well!


If he doesn't show, call D and *****,u can usually get some freebies from them.


----------



## Teammate

I got an R10 via FedEx today, it is a replacement for a DSR7000 that died shortly after I started it up, that I got through the DVR4ME promo. They let me keep the broken DSR700, so I am going to try and resurrect it, because it acts like a bad hard drive.


----------



## dspyder

Received a DSR7000 in good condition last night... ordered about a week ago. Hope others get in on this deal toda!

Reclaimed a 120gig drive from my dead UltimateTV and did the PTV/Zipper on it late last night. Worked FLAWLESSLY, thanks all involved! Waited to pick up a leftover USB wireless adapter from a friend today but just realized it's not on the compatability list (for 6.2 at least) and it doesn't even light up so I'm heading to Best Buy or Staples or Circuit City right now to pick up something a little more basic. Any idea when the 802.11g adapters (netgear wg111t) will be supported (when 7.1 comes to dtivos?)


----------



## Arcady

dspyder said:


> Any idea when the 802.11g adapters (netgear wg111t) will be supported (when 7.1 comes to dtivos?)


Nobody knows what adapters will be announced in 2025 (the year 7.1 will come to Dtivos.)


----------



## jesseb

Well it dont look like i can vote again, But i told my buddy about this deal and he also got a DSR7000 via fedex. I told him to wait on the installer and see what they do.


----------



## roehrle

Signed up for the DVR4ME on feb28 with delivery scheduled for Mar 7th

I have a Hughes DVRTIVO in the rec room and a Hughes receiver in the bed room.. The dish is a dual lnb.that has 2 cables going into a 3x4 MS.. Two cables go to the rec room DVRTIVO and one cable to the bedroom receiver. Seems like I could have used a 2X4 ??
Does the installer only have to run another cable to the bedroom when I replace the receiver with the new DVRTIVO box Im to get next week ???

Just want to double check incase the installer tries to sell me a new MS.

If I also decide to use the receiver would I then need a 3X5 or would a 2X5 work as well?
Is there a good place to get more information on learning more about the Directv satellite system??
Like whats the difference between r10,r15, Mutiswitchs etc ??? (pros & Cons)


----------



## Guindalf

The multiswitches are the same and yes, you will need another cable to operate in two-tuner mode.

The installer SHOULD bring a multiswitch with him and install if for free if it is needed, so don't offer to buy one!

Make sure that D* knows you need the extra cable and may need a M/S, so there are no surprises for the installer when he arrives.


----------



## funeral

I ordered Saturday and received a HDVR2 today, three day turn is not bad at all. Now to cancel the install, upgrade the HDD, zipper and swap out for one of my RID S2's @ 4.01. 

Thanks to OP from the original thread and everyone else involved for letting everyone us know about the deal.


----------



## morgantown

funeral said:


> I ordered Saturday and received a HDVR2 today, three day turn is not bad at all. Now to cancel the install, upgrade the HDD, zipper and swap out for one of my RID S2's @ 4.01.
> 
> Thanks to OP from the original thread and everyone else involved for letting everyone us know about the deal.


I'd wait on the installer.


----------



## or270

roehrle said:


> Just want to double check incase the installer tries to sell me a new MS.
> 
> If I also decide to use the receiver would I then need a 3X5 or would a 2X5 work as well?
> Is there a good place to get more information on learning more about the Directv satellite system??
> Like whats the difference between r10,r15, Mutiswitchs etc ??? (pros & Cons)


When they installed mine they had to cascade a 4x8 on a 4x8 to get 12 lines.
The guy(Ironwood Comm) told me they do not charge to hookup active lines whatever it takes as long as the receivers are active.

I have 6 DVR's now off a Phase III Dish.


----------



## DarthOverlord

Received an R10, KKKKKHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Damn you DirecTV, I received an R10 to replace an R10.


----------



## mstbone67a

sorry if this shows up twice, lost first ie window i was posting from.

I called D* today and well they have changed to the "lease" option.

aka you pay $99 plus 15 for shipping and the unit is theirs but is warrantied for life of your account.

Dang it, but guy did offer me 99 cents a month for 6mths to cover my other 2 existing dvr's. Wonder if one of those broke what they would send me? Anyone know?
I have 2 R10's
thanks


----------



## funeral

morgantown said:


> I'd wait on the installer.


Why would I need to do that? I do not want an R15 or a new committment. I will be moving in less than a year and will be upgrading to the best HD DVR solution I can find. Ideally an S3 dual cablecard box will be available by then. In fact, all I really wanted was an extra remote, for $16 it was worth it. The unit will be just for backup. After it is active for a month I will be disconnecting it and sticking it in a closet in case one of my two Dtivo's crap out.


----------



## BlindLemonLarry

I signed up for the "no strings" deal last week, and the confirmation page indicated that the PVR would be provided by the installer. 

So tonight I got home, and was surprised to see a box on my porch. It contained a refurbished 40GB DSR-7000, so I'm glad to see they're not trying to foist an R15 or even R10 on me. The installer is due Saturday morning, it'll be interesting to see if he's bringing a unit as well. At the very least, I hope he'll provide the multiswitch I'll be needing.


----------



## morgantown

funeral said:


> Why would I need to do that? I do not want an R15 or a new committment. I will be moving in less than a year and will be upgrading to the best HD DVR solution I can find. Ideally an S3 dual cablecard box will be available by then. In fact, all I really wanted was an extra remote, for $16 it was worth it. The unit will be just for backup. After it is active for a month I will be disconnecting it and sticking it in a closet in case one of my two Dtivo's crap out.


Suit yourself , and best wishes with cable.


----------



## af250xxl

strange things are happening at DirecTV....

I received a refurbished 40GB DSR-7000 via FedEx Ground. It was broken.
The hard drive was roaming free inside because they used double-sided tape
to secure it.(how cheap are they anyway, do screws cost too much?) That
in turn allowed the hard drive to knock over other vital parts. The circuit board
was cracked and a lot of wires were knocked loose or broken.

Anyway, I called DirecTV and they sent an installer out with a new R15(80GB).
It was installed yesterday and I'm happy. Free is good. R15 is not good... 
(but that's another story)

Imagine my surprise when the FedEx Express delivery truck showed up 20
minutes ago. Another refurbished Philips DSR-7000 has been sent tome via
priority overnight. I opened it up and its hard drive was also running wild
inside the case. Opened it up and this hard drive was also taped using double-
sided tape.(!) I think the cold temps and being flipped upside down during
shipping hardened the double-sided tape and loosened the hard disk. 
Fortunately, there were no other damage with this one. I wiped clean the old
double-sided tape and used new stronger 3M automotive moding tape. Put
the cover back on and everything powered on just fine.

My question is, what do I do with the broken DSR-7000(which DirecTV didn't
want back) and the replacement DSR-7000 I just received?


----------



## BlindLemonLarry

af250xxl said:


> strange things are happening at DirecTV....
> 
> I received a refurbished 40GB DSR-7000 via FedEx Ground. It was broken.
> The hard drive was roaming free inside because they used double-sided tape
> to secure it.(how cheap are they anyway, do screws cost too much?)


My freebie DSR-7000 was kind of banged up, and made a clunking sound when inverted, so I popped the case. The hard drive was securely screwed in, but the standoffs on the powersupply weren't making contact with the case, allowing the whole assembly to flop around an eighth of an inch or so. Everything works OK, so I'm not going to worry about it, and just handle the unit very carefully.

Cearly they are cobbling whatever leftover bits and pieces they've got laying around into workable units. Still, the double-sided tape thing is absurd...


----------



## roehrle

Got my HDVR today. Only took 3 days. It came by Budget rent a truck ??
I will be replacing the Hughes receiver that I had in the bedroom. When the installer comes Tuesday I will have him install the 2nd cable. 
I got it activate with the one cable and was able to go through all my channels. After about 15 minutes I couldn't get any channels and only got an error message reporting it couldn't find the second satellite. 
Is there a way to get it back on the first satellite without pulling out the plug on the DVR which worked for me but takes to long to do this as a cure. Unit appeared to be in good condition and everything else appeared to be new.


----------



## Wolffpack

roehrle said:


> Got my HDVR today. Only took 3 days. It came by Budget rent a truck ??
> I will be replacing the Hughes receiver that I had in the bedroom. When the installer comes Tuesday I will have him install the 2nd cable.
> I got it activate with the one cable and was able to go through all my channels. After about 15 minutes I couldn't get any channels and only got an error message reporting it couldn't find the second satellite.
> Is there a way to get it back on the first satellite without pulling out the plug on the DVR which worked for me but takes to long to do this as a cure. Unit appeared to be in good condition and everything else appeared to be new.


Go through SAT setup and only choose 1 tuner. Then once the 2nd line is run do that again and choose 2 tuners.


----------



## willardcpa

af250xxl said:


> ....they used double-sided tape
> to secure it.(how cheap are they anyway, do screws cost too much?)....I wiped clean the old double-sided tape and used new stronger 3M automotive moding tape.....


Apparently they are just a little bit cheaper than you, since you apparenlty used a higher quality tape.


----------



## codespy

Got a HDVR2 in the mail yesterday, Friday, for my dad via the offer. Everything in good working order, forced a call and got the 6.2 in 89 minutes over the phone. Activated as a purchase, not a lease on the first shot, no problems. Ordered a couple days ago (Monday the 27th).


----------



## roehrle

I have the new HDVR2 on-line now for over 24 hrs and it still is running 3.1 software. Is there a way to force download the 6.2 version??


----------



## willardcpa

roehrle said:


> I have the new HDVR2 on-line now for over 24 hrs and it still is running 3.1 software. Is there a way to force download the 6.2 version??


Go into settings - phone- make daily call now (maybe it doesn't say daily, but you get the point)


----------



## roehrle

willardcpa said:


> Go into settings - phone- make daily call now (maybe it doesn't say daily, but you get the point)


I made the call which took about 3/4 hr and it appears I still had 3.1. I then thought that maybe I had to do a reset so I turned off the DVR and it still came up with 3.1. Is it possible I didn't get the complete download or is there something more I have to do???


----------



## marklyn

Called DirecTV and expressed my displeasure about this being put on my account and the CSR drone kept trying to tell me it is automatic for any new advanced technology receiver. She couldn't find the promotion and I stated several times the promotion clearly said 'no annual committment' but all she was able to do was to put a note on my account saying they wouldn't hold me to the committment.
I let he know that as one of her 'best customers', as I was such identified, I sure didn't feel like it.

I guess I'll need to occasionally call and up there and make sure that the notes really are entered.


----------



## Vesper

Got an HDVR2 yesterday.. it's in phenomenal shape.. looks like new.

I put a new drive in it and got it Zippered and ready to go. Now I'm wondering if should activate it? I'm planning on putting this in our bedroom (replacing a S1 SA Tivo) but there's only 1 coax line up there. Is it OK to activate it now and then have the installer (scheduled for next week) run another coax line? I'd need a bigger multiswitch to handle that as well, so I wasn't sure if installers are doing that type of work for free or will try the "well.. I could.. but it'll cost $100" routine. 

As far as running coax, I'm in a trilevel so the line goes from the basement up to the attic and back down to the bedroom. There's already one line doing this, so I don't think it'd be that hard to pull 2 new strings of coax with the existing cable. 

Right now I'm torn between trying to get the installer to do this (and get a new multiswitch for free) or just cancelling the appointment and doing everything on my own. My last install experience (back when I first got a S1 DTivo) wasn't all that great. They charged me $50 just for a second line to the DTivo downstairs, which was trivial to run...

Any advice?


----------



## fsck_101

Got my HDVR2 delivered yesterday; I ordered it late night on Feb 28 (if it weren't for the last minute, nothing would ever get done!)

It's activated, now it's on to the Zipper, and the old Hughes S1 will be passed off to a friend.

Thanks, D*!


----------



## dlmcmurr

Thanks to the info on this site, I ordered my first TiVo about 9:00 p.m. on 2/27 and received it about 44 hours later. It was a Hughes HDVR2 and worked great out of the box. I'm waiting another week on the installer to put in a multiswitch so I can get another receiver back on line after I robbed it's connection. Would be nice if he brought another TiVo, but looks like they've solved that problem. I forced several calls and reboots and it upgraded to 6.2. Had to look under the flap for the access card. Looking forward to using Zipper after the dust settles.


----------



## MirclMax

Question for you folks .. I realize that these are "refurbished" units .. but if you got one (HDVR2) and the up arrow and the "Live TV" buttons on the front panel didn't work .. what would you do? And no, I don't think I'd really plan on using the front panel much, but is it worth calling and saying its defective?

Also, other question .. I take it that they send your installer out to your service address .. and not the mailing address that they send the box to. How do people who have "moved" handle this?


----------



## goony

MirclMax said:


> Question for you folks .. I realize that these are "refurbished" units .. but if you got one (HDVR2) and the up arrow and the "Live TV" buttons on the front panel didn't work .. what would you do? And no, I don't think I'd really plan on using the front panel much, but is it worth calling and saying its defective?


The problem at this point is you can't be certain what you will get for a replacement unit if you do bring it up. DirecTV-supplied S2 units (and especially non-R10s, if you are thinking about hacking) are probably getting scarce. It's possible you might get stuck with an R15! :down:

My course of action would be this:

1) Power off the unit, bring it to your kitchen table (back facing you) and remove the 4 Torx T-10 screws that hold the cover on (yea, you need a Torx bit/driver - an allen wrench will not do). Put your thumbs on the backplate and use your fingers to pull the cover towards you. When it has a gap of 1/2 or 3/4 inch or so in the front, then lift the cover off starting with the front.

When you have the cover off, make sure that the white ribbon cable coming from the front panel is firmly seated in its little connector on the mainboard. *Note to future hackers:* powering up an S2 DTivo with this cable cocked _might_ fry something on the front panel and render it messed up.

Put it back together and try it.

If you're still wanting front panel button function...

2) Watch on eBay for a junk, non-working HDVR2 and buy it just to get the front panel and swap it with your bad one.

Of course, the above suggestions are for those that aren't shy about messing about with such things.


----------



## David Platt

Personally, I'd call DTV and tell them that the unit you received is not functioning properly. They'll very likely send you out another unit free, which is what happened to me.


----------



## Bob Coxner

MirclMax said:


> Question for you folks .. I realize that these are "refurbished" units .. but if you got one (HDVR2) and the up arrow and the "Live TV" buttons on the front panel didn't work .. what would you do? And no, I don't think I'd really plan on using the front panel much, but is it worth calling and saying its defective?
> 
> Also, other question .. I take it that they send your installer out to your service address .. and not the mailing address that they send the box to. How do people who have "moved" handle this?


I'm a mover. I told them that I *would* be moving to the billing address but not until after the installation was completed, so leave all my info the same for now but send the installer to my billing address. That was fine with them. Installer came, did his thing and no one ever said a word about moving. End of story.


----------



## tortio

MirclMax said:


> Question for you folks .. I realize that these are "refurbished" units .. but if you got one (HDVR2) and the up arrow and the "Live TV" buttons on the front panel didn't work .. what would you do? And no, I don't think I'd really plan on using the front panel much, but is it worth calling and saying its defective?


I'm kind of the same boat. My zippered HDVR2 which a new 250GB drive is having problems with the TOSLINK digital out; The audio keeps dropping out. In fact, if I view a program with a DD audio track, with my receiver on Digital - Automatic, the DD light keeps clicking on and off as the audio drops out. However, the RCA audio out has zero problems and I've experienced no audio dropouts. I think for 98% of my viewing habits, I don't really care about digital out all the time. I'm thinking I'll just live with it since the analog audio out works fine.

I've got some theories, but haven't really had a chance to do a deep dive just yet.


----------



## jesseb

Well the mother in law got a HDVR2 the other day and i opened up to see what she got to hear something rolling about in the box. On phone now with d to see if there going to send another one out. I did not plug it in just in cas something is on the board that will fry it all. I am going to wait and see what they do then ill open it up and see what is moving about. This lady on the phone said to hold while she sees if that is something the installer can bring out or if she needs to send one out. Been on hold about 10 mins....

------------------

Update 
She said that the installer would have to attempt to hook the box up before they could send another one out. The stupid thing might work with all that moving around in there. Do you think i can work this to get a new box? The installer is not going to hook this thing up sounding like that is he. Will they open the box to see what is going on in there?

update 

the installer did not show i called d and they said they guy had truck issues and would be out tommrow....


----------



## roehrle

The installer is supposed to come tomorrow and I haven't received a call to confirm the installation. Don't know if I should wait in or not. Anybody have them show up without calling??


----------



## BlindLemonLarry

roehrle said:


> The installer is supposed to come tomorrow and I haven't received a call to confirm the installation. Don't know if I should wait in or not. Anybody have them show up without calling??


My installer didn't call first, but showed up in a timely fashion @ 9:15AM Saturday. (8:00-12:00 install window.)

After all the horror stories I've read about DTV installers (I've installed my own in the past, through three moves) this guy was great. His paperwork indicated that the PVR had been drop-shipped, so no second freebie here.  He installed the required multiswitch, routed a very long cable run to my upstairs bedroom and made sure everything was working before leaving. He even cleaned up some of my previously installed stuff, replacing a few connectors and the ground wire.

Turns out activating the box was the real horror story. I don't know when the first support tier went downhill, but I spent 45 minutes talking to a clueless guy with a strange childish voice (for Howard Stern fans, he sounded EXACTLY like Erik the Midget!!) who couldn't activate my box. First he said my plan had to be upgraded to a more expensive one, as my plan (older, grandfathered Total Choice/HBO/Starz bundle) was no longer offered. When I objected, he suggested that I drop HBO or Starz as a way of lowering my bill...bizarre. Then he claimed that my brand new access card had unpaid charges on it, and that I would have to pay $25 for a new one. Somehow I managed to not lose my temper.

Finally, at my polite insistence, I was transferred to the next tier of support. The second guy was very sharp, and got my box activated within a minute. He even gave me a $15/month credit for six months, to apologize for the previous difficulties.

The free DSR-7000 is now zippered with a 160GB Seagate, and is happily talking to my DSR-704 with 4.01b software. Overall, I'm pretty happy with the whole deal.


----------



## obi1

roehrle said:


> The installer is supposed to come tomorrow and I haven't received a call to confirm the installation. Don't know if I should wait in or not. Anybody have them show up without calling??


No, I have not had them show up without calling. However 3 weeks ago I had an appointment(8 hour window, can you believe it?) to install a new dish and receiver so that I could receive local HD off D*. Requested this so that we could receive Fox(already getting ABC, NBC and CBS HD from remote LA feed, but Fox(nor PBS) in their infinite wisdom would not approve to receive their stuff) off D* with their newer HD(non DVR) receiver.

So I wait around all day, they off course do not show. I call D* and they plead ignorance until about the third person that I was moved to. She says, oh yea I can see where we had scheduled you, but there was no confirmation back from the local installation company that they had received the request. She then went thru all the prerequisite apologies(does anyone else get sick of listening to apologies from those that you are buying services and products from, they all act as though this should make it all ok). She of course had no reason that she could give as to why D* did not call me to let me know that they would not be showing up. Easy for them, but I was the one who stayed home all day waiting for their crummy service. PO'd me so much that I called Comcast Cable. Am now running their HD DVR and recording 24 and American Idol in HD from local Fox. Cannot do that with D*, as my local antenna support is flaky(very poor location0


----------



## mstbone67a

WHOOHOOO

Well I missed the cutoff of 2/28 but I went to my local BestBuy and bought their display models

R10
DVR80

Prior to doing this I called D* and tried to get a free dvr.. no luck.. just the $99 for a leased unit. I told the guy that I was wanting an R10 and might buy one somewhere else.. he said he could give me $75 credit to my account!!  

So of course that sounded good to me.!! He said all I had to do was buy a dvr retail. no receipt needed no commitment, plus got $5 off monthly bill for 12mths.

Activated the R10 and working great!! hmm I bought it for 79.99 so I only paid $4.99 for it LOL

Bought my dad the DVR80 FOR $64.99 and he got the same deal $75 credit to account and $5 off monthly bill for 12mths.

WHOOHOO.. I did notice the DVR80 BOOTED faster.. oh well wife wanted all systems to match in our house.. I will eventually get them all ahem ___ fixed maybe to network with each other.. 

l8trs dudes!


----------



## beanpoppa

Not if you used the R10. The R10 is not hackable without hardware modification. Should have kept the DVR80 and given the R10 to your dad.



mstbone67a said:


> WHOOHOOO
> 
> ...
> 
> WHOOHOO.. I did notice the DVR80 BOOTED faster.. oh well wife wanted all systems to match in our house.. I will eventually get them all ahem ___ fixed maybe to network with each other..
> 
> l8trs dudes!


----------



## bnm81002

just out of curiosity, have people still been receiving any non-R10 or R-15 receivers with this promotion?


----------



## bengalfreak

The promotion was over at the end of Feb. I doubt anyone is receiving anything now.


----------



## goony

*No strings, just chains!* 

I just checked my account via the D* website... the goobers added "2 Year Commitment" to my account about a month after I activated my DVR4ME receiver (the one with the "no annual commitment" lingo in their offer), so I'm going to call them and raise a stink! 

I had checked about a week afterwards and my account said "No Annual Commitment", but not anymore... Grrrr.


----------



## jesseb

After the first Hu dvr 40 box screwed up they sent out a r10. TIVO with a bigger hd...


----------

